# OpenGL Fur Benchmark



## largon (Sep 30, 2007)

You there! 
Post your result. 

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
DL, select "Benchmarking" and hit "Go!". You must run the benchmark at *1280x1024* to qualify in this little ranking of ours. 

*In order to enable CrossFire the application (furmark.exe) must be renamed to "etqw.exe". In latest versions (1.7.0 ->) the exe is already named "etqw.exe".* 

Please include the following info in your post:
*username
video card
score
screenshot of the complete run or a validation link*

For example:


> largon
> 8800GTS 320MB
> 2475



Result table:

r1rhyder ---------- 2× HD4870X2 ---------- 21812 *Quad GPU*
DRDNA ------------- 2× HD4870X2 ---------- 20593 *Quad GPU*
Assassin48 -------- 2× HD4870X2 ---------- 20142 *Quad GPU*
Sinar ---------------- HD5970 ------------ 16993 *Dual GPU* 
largon ------------ 2× GTX470 ------------ 16394 *Dual GPU*
adam99leit -------- 2× HD4890 ------------ 13699 *Dual GPU*
Hotpocketdeath ------- HD4870X2 ---------- 13083 *Dual GPU* 
dark2099 ---------- 3× GTX260 216 -------- 13082 *Tri GPU* 
1Kurgan1 ------------- HD4870X2 ---------- 11817 *Dual GPU*
MAGMADIVER ----------- HD4870X2 ---------- 11191 *Dual GPU* 
TRIPTEX_MTL ------- 2× HD4850 ------------ 10950 *Dual GPU* 
Sasqui --------------- HD5870 ------------ 10866 
DRDNA ---------------- HD4870X2 ---------- 10373 *Dual GPU*
Marineborn ----------- HD4870X2 ---------- 10267 *Dual GPU*
SonDa5 ------------ 2× HD4770 ------------- 9911 *Dual GPU* 
zubasa --------------- HD5870 ------------- 9750 
Cold Storm ---------2× GTX280 ------------- 9539 *Dual GPU* 
EnergyFX----------- 2× GTX280 ------------- 9446 *Dual GPU* 
dir_d ---------------- HD5870 ------------- 9184 
mlee49 ------------ 2× HD4830 ------------- 9043 *Dual GPU*
jazzy jay --------- 2× HD4850 ------------- 8983 *Dual GPU* 
dipsta --------------- HD4870X2 ----------- 8475 *Dual GPU* 
fatboy77 ------------- GTX295 ------------- 8096 *Dual GPU* 
ShadowFold -------- 2× HD4830 ------------- 8007 *Dual GPU*
_33 ------------------ HD4890 ------------- 7706 
tigger ------------ 2× HD4850 ------------- 7536 *Dual GPU*
largon --------------- HD4890 ------------- 7206
aCid888* ------------- HD4870 ------------- 7131
Lu(ky ------------- 2× 9800GTX 512MB ------ 7059 *Dual GPU* 
exodusprime1337 --- 2× 8800GTS 512MB ------ 7022 *Dual GPU* 
NapalmV5 ------------- HD4870 ------------- 6890 
AphexDreamer---------- HD3870X2 ----------- 6855 *Dual GPU* 
Pete1burn ------------ HD4850X2 ----------- 6823 *Dual GPU* 
techjunkie ----------- HD4870 ------------- 6730 
dendrobates ------- 2× 9800GTX 512MB ------ 6715 *Dual GPU* 
2DividedbyZero ------- HD4870 ------------- 6710 
rangerone766 --------- HD4870 ------------- 6690 
oli_ramsay ----------- HD4870 ------------- 6668 
tomcug --------------- HD4850 ------------- 6590 
purecain ------------- HD4870 ------------- 6420 
jrherras_iii --------- HD4870 ------------- 6409 
boneface ------------- HD4870 ------------- 6193 
twicksisted ---------- HD4870 ------------- 6112 
Lu(ky ---------------- HD4870 ------------- 6106 
erocker -------------- HD4870 ------------- 6099 
freakshow ------------ HD4850 ------------- 5965 
CrackerJack ---------- HD4870 ------------- 5955 
Wartz ---------------- HD4870 ------------- 5885 
warhammer --------- 2× 8800GTS 512MB ------ 5770 *Dual GPU* 
msgclb --------------- HD4870 ------------- 5765 
winit_a -------------- HD4850 ------------- 5660 
Lu(ky ------------- 2× 8800GT 512MB ------- 5650 *Dual GPU* 
dipsta --------------- HD4850 ------------- 5539 
sweeper2 ------------- HD4830 ------------- 5523 
trickson ---------- 2× 8800GT 512MB ------- 5492 *Dual GPU* 
kingkongtol ---------- HD4850 ------------- 5440 
Fatal ---------------- HD4850 ------------- 5295 
JoJo_Whit3 ----------- HD4850 ------------- 5113
Cold Storm ----------- GTX280 ------------- 5062 
johnspack ------------ GTX280 ------------- 4975
dark2099 ------------- HD4850 ------------- 4904 
blTb ----------------- HD4850 ------------- 4892
20mmrain ------------- GTX285 ------------- 4841
shakaxd -------------- HD4830 ------------- 4775 
erocker -------------- HD4850 ------------- 4731 
mlee49 --------------- HD4830 ------------- 4723
NastyHabits ------- 2× HD4850 ------------- 4560 *Dual GPU*
PVTCaboose1337 ------- HD4830 ------------- 4395
Ninkobwi ------------- HD4850 ------------- 4374 
omiknight52 ---------- HD4850 ------------- 4353 
dadi_oh -------------- GTX260 ------------- 4319
Kursah --------------- GTX260 ------------- 4297
sapetto -------------- HD4850 ------------- 4273 
largon --------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 4225 
OmegaAI -------------- HD4770 ------------- 4075
Wile E --------------- HD2900XT ----------- 4039
The Haunted ---------- HD3870 ------------- 4012 
Hitman.1stGame ------- HD4830 ------------- 3999 
JrRacinFan ----------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 3892 
Dr. Spankenstein ----- HD3870 ------------- 3868 
Spirou --------------- HD3870 ------------- 3866 
JrRacinFan ----------- HD3870 ------------- 3831 
P4-630 --------------- HD3870 ------------- 3790
3xploit -------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 3765
DanishDevil ---------- HD3870 ------------- 3725 
EastCoasthandle ------ HD2900XT ----------- 3709 
sneekypeet ----------- HD3870 ------------- 3699 
Wile E --------------- 8800GT 1GB --------- 3654 
mandelore ------------ HD2900XT 1GB ------- 3650 
largon --------------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 3638 
cdawall -------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 3638 
ownage --------------- HD2900Pro 512MB ---- 3629 
Lt_JWS --------------- HD3850 512MB ------- 3828 
monohouse ------------ HD3870 ------------- 3596 
xubidoo -------------- 9800GTX ------------ 3592
ste2425 -------------- HD4850 ------------- 3590
Temps_Riising -------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 3567 
Random Murderer ------ HD3870 ------------- 3549 
trog100 -------------- HD3870 ------------- 3541 
johnspack ------------ 9800GTX ------------ 3530 
dark2099 ------------- HD3870 ------------- 3513 
AphexDreamer---------- HD2900Pro 1GB ------ 3509 
Jpierce55 ------------ HD3870 ------------- 3500 
yogurt_21 ------------ HD2900XT ----------- 3492 
kiriakost ------------ HD3850 ------------- 3480 
marsey99 ------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 3473
ntdouglas --------- 2× 9600GT ------------- 3466 *Dual GPU* 
BUCK NASTY ----------- HD3870 ------------- 3451 
sweeper -------------- HD3850 ------------- 3450
Cold Storm ----------- 9800GX2 ------------ 3423 *SLi nonfunctional* 
spud107 -------------- HD3870 ------------- 3380
jtleon --------------- HD3850 ------------- 3360 
lemonadesoda --------- HD3850 ------------- 3344
Cold Storm ----------- HD3870 ------------- 3328 
Bonerheimer_c -------- HD2900Pro 1GB ------ 3312 
TRIPTEX_MTL ---------- HD3870 ------------- 3294 
ghost101 ------------- HD3850 256MB ------- 3289 
reverze -------------- HD3870 ------------- 3288 
Lopez0101 ------------ HD2900XT ----------- 3278 
laszlo --------------- HD3870 ------------- 3273 
twicksisted ---------- HD2900Pro ---------- 3249 
magibeg -------------- HD3870 ------------- 3236 
NastyHabits ---------- HD3850 512MB ------- 3226 
cdawall -------------- HD3850 256MB ------- 3224 
KainXS --------------- HD3850 ------------- 3220 
monte84 -------------- HD2900XT 1GB ------- 3190 
peach1971 ------------ HD3850 512MB ------- 3155 
Lt_JWS --------------- HD2900XT ----------- 3140 
Azkeyz --------------- HD3850 ------------- 3132 
Fahim ---------------- HD2900XT ----------- 3068 
Cold Storm ----------- 9800GX2 ------------ 3032 *SLi nonfunctional* 
DOM ------------------ 9600GSO 384MB ------ 3021
p o s pc ------------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 3003 
batmang -------------- HD3870 ------------- 3001 
Cold Storm ----------- 8800GT 1024MB ------ 2978 
ShadowFold ----------- HD3850 512MB ------- 2970
CyberDruid ----------- HD3870X2 ----------- 2963 *CF nonfunctional*
candle_86 ------------ HD3870 ------------- 2932 
Blacklash ------------ HD3850 256MB ------- 2924 
Black Panther -------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 2921 
tigger69 ------------- HD3850 256MB ------- 2911 
affinity0 ------------ HD2900XT 1GB ------- 2858 
trickson -- ---------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 2833 
{JNT}Raptor ---------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 2826 
CrAsHnBuRnXp --------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 2811 
blTb ----------------- HD3850 ------------- 2810 
Graogrim ------------- HD3850 ------------- 2780 
bowman --------------- 8800GTX ------------ 2744 
CrackerJack ---------- HD2900GT 256MB ----- 2691 
DOM ------------------ 9600GSO 768MB ------ 2685
bryan_d -------------- 8800GS 384MB ------- 2666
tzitzibp ------------- 8800GTX ------------ 2625 
xxgg ----------------- 8800GT 512MB ------- 2623
PP Mguire ------------ 8800GS 384MB ------- 2586
candle_86 ------------ HD3850 ------------- 2557 
mrsemi --------------- 8800Ultra ---------- 2556 
mithrandir ----------- HD2900GT 256MB ----- 2531 
isox ----------------- 8800GS ------------- 2503
Xolair --------------- HD3850 ------------- 2480 
largon --------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 2475
Melter --------------- 8800GS ------------- 2416 
Lekamies ------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 2361
DOM ------------------ X1950XT 256MB ------ 2283 
candle_86 ------------ 8800GS ------------- 2278 
curt ----------------- 8800GTS 640MB ------ 2264 
Xazax ---------------- 8800GS ------------- 2235 
newtekie1 --------- 2× 7900GT ------------- 2176 *Dual GPU* 
Random Murderer --- 2× X1950Pro ----------- 2106 *Dual GPU* 
WaroDaBeast ---------- 8800GTS 640MB ------ 2094 
giorgos th. ---------- 8800GTS 640MB ------ 2018 
freakshow ------------ 8800GTS 640MB ------ 1950 
Face-_- -------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 1860 
psychomage343 -------- 8800GTS ------------ 1813 
kingkongtol ---------- 9600GT ------------- 1807 
xubidoo -------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 1781 
The Haunted ---------- X1900XT 512MB ------ 1756 
Black Panther -------- 8800GTX-M ---------- 1664 
JousteR -------------- X1900XTX ----------- 1562 
anticlutch ----------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 1537 
someguyfromhell ------ 8800GTS 640MB ------ 1478 
sneekypeet -------- 2× 7600GT ------------- 1421 *Dual GPU* 
mlee49 ------------ 2× 7900GS Go ---------- 1408 *Dual GPU* 
dracosc -------------- X1950GT 256MB ------ 1406 
JrRacinFan -------- 2× HD2600Pro ---------- 1367 *Dual GPU* 
AthlonX2 ------------- HD2600XT ----------- 1342 
spud107 -------------- X1950Pro 512MB ----- 1323
Basard --------------- 7950GT ------------- 1316 
CrackerJack ---------- X1950Pro 512MB ----- 1314 
pt ------------------- HD2600XT ----------- 1310 
X800 ----------------- X1950Pro ----------- 1265 
newtekie1 ------------ 7900GT ------------- 1259 
Morgoth -------------- X1950Pro 512MB ----- 1253 
revin ---------------- 7800GS+ 512MB ------ 1245 
ghost101 ------------- HD2600XT ----------- 1235 
p o s pc ------------- 7900GS 256MB ------- 1231 
cooler --------------- HD2600XT 256MB ----- 1227 
imperialreign -------- X1950Pro 256MB ----- 1223 
oily_17 -------------- X1950Pro ----------- 1212 
newtekie1 --------- 2× 7600GT ------------- 1167 *Dual GPU* 
X-TeNDeR ------------- X1900GT 256MB ------ 1166 
woozers -------------- HD2600XT ----------- 1157 
magibeg -------------- HD2600XT ----------- 1136 
JrRacinFan ----------- HD2600XT ----------- 1113 
PVTCaboose1337 ------- 7900GT ------------- 1068 
Fahim ---------------- 7950GX2 ------------ 1065 *SLi nonfunctional* 
JrRacinFan ----------- HD2600PRO ---------- 1017 
jtleon --------------- 7800GS+ 512MB ------ 886 
cdawall -------------- 7800GS ------------- 862 
mlee49 --------------- 7900GS Go ---------- 828 
newtekie1 ------------ 7600GT ------------- 741 
candle_86 ------------ 8600GT ------------- 720
JC316 ---------------- 8600GTS ------------ 718 
largon --------------- X800GTO ------------ 653 
cdawall -------------- 8600GTS ------------ 646 
regan1985 ------------ X850XT ------------- 629 
von kain ------------- 7600GT ------------- 626 
ryan554 -------------- 8600GT ------------- 548 
jtleon --------------- 7600GS ------------- 511
newtekie1 ------------ X800XL ------------- 493 
jtleon --------------- 6600GT ------------- 457 
JrRacinFan ----------- 7600GS ------------- 436 
newtekie1 ------------ X1650Pro ----------- 429 
cdawall -------------- HD3200 ------------- 415 
Xolair --------------- X1650Pro ----------- 400 
cdawall -------------- 8400GS ------------- 316 
candle_86 ------------ 6600GT ------------- 311
newtekie1 ------------ 7300LE ------------- 202 
regan1985 ------------ 7300GS ------------- 174 
AphexDreamer --------- X1300 -------------- 160
newtekie1 ------------ 7300LE ------------- 158
NastyHabits ---------- 6600GT ------------- 152
kwchang007 ----------- Mobility X1400 ----- 143
vnL ------------------ 9600XT ------------- 126
u2konline ------------ 6200 --------------- 116 
p o s pc ------------- 6150SE 128MB ------- 84 
cdawall -------------- 6200TC ------------- 93 
newtekie1 ------------ X300SE ------------- 80
mlee49 --------------- X600 --------------- 71
p o s pc ------------- 6150SE 128MB ------- 47


----------



## von kain (Sep 30, 2007)

the tpu page for download is
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/715/Open_GL_FurRenderingBechmark.html


----------



## mandelore (Sep 30, 2007)

i was gonna start a thread about this benchy, but couldnt be arsed to hahaha


----------



## mandelore (Sep 30, 2007)

ill post mine, crappy cpu, but nicely oc'd card, lets see what i get


----------



## von kain (Sep 30, 2007)

i demand the lowest score


----------



## mandelore (Sep 30, 2007)

u run it full screen?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooh, something to have a bash at. Considering ATi suck at OpenGL compared to nVIDIA it'll be interesting to see some results! Especially at 1680 x 1050 as well as normal 4:3 resolutions.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 30, 2007)

it crashed my gpu 2 times


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2007)

>.<


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres mine, *3380* the benchy got a bit funky with a high core oc, so had to use 885MHz core, didnt raise the memory from 2286MHz (gave me best score on 3dmark so far, still need further testing)

cpu @ 2970MHz

Edit: strange for some reason whatever setting i used, even increasing the cpu id never get more than 72 max FPS


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

I figured I'd run the benchmark too. First one is at stock 2900XT speeds and the 2nd is at 847Mhz core and 1998Mhz Mem, as you can see from the ATiTool window. Pretty cool bench program. I'm curious to see if Nvidia cards will do better on it.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> I figured I'd run the benchmark too. First one is at stock 2900XT speeds and the 2nd is at 847Mhz core and 1998Mhz Mem, as you can see from the ATiTool window. Pretty cool bench program. I'm curious to see if Nvidia cards will do better on it.



guess it certainly aint multithreaded, coz i beat a quad @ 3ghz for once in my life!! lol tho ur min fps is double mine

nice score btw


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> I figured I'd run the benchmark too. First one is at stock 2900XT speeds and the 2nd is at 847Mhz core and 1998Mhz Mem, as you can see from the ATiTool window. Pretty cool bench program. I'm curious to see if Nvidia cards will do better on it.


lol. I just realized we have the same OC settings for our cards.


----------



## von kain (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> u run it full screen?



that was for me?

yes if it was for me


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

von kain said:


> that was for me?
> 
> yes if it was for me



yeah it was for you, just incase it was windowed giving u few less points. nm tho


----------



## von kain (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah it was for you, just incase it was windowed giving u few less points. nm tho



with a 3200 and a 7600gt i think that if there was any result i would be happy


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

von kain said:


> with a 3200 and a 7600gt i think that if there was any result i would be happy



 yess, AT LEAST IT REGISTERED!! cup half full so-to-say


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2007)

My X1300 Results, score of 160 WOOT!!


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is what i got at *1920x1200*

*2494* much better than i thought


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

hmmm, ATI sure knows how to render a furry doughnut! 

Edit:

largon we needs ya to overclock some more and show us what ya can do


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

My x1400 mobility fully overclocked err damn it...I'm in last place.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> My x1400 mobility fully overclocked err damn it...I'm in last place.



Dang you took my last place, how could you


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a run for the heck of it.... stock VGA with HQ setting in the control panel...


----------



## a111087 (Oct 1, 2007)

Most games use DirectX so... whats the point?  to see how much people are getting?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> guess it certainly aint multithreaded, coz i beat a quad @ 3ghz for once in my life!! lol tho ur min fps is double mine
> 
> nice score btw



It's a GPU benchmark, not a CPU AND a GPU benchmark =P

My core can't take any higher than 847, but the Mem can take more I just haven't really messed it it to see how much higher. I've read that some people get worse scores once you break 2000Mhz on 2900's.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> It's a GPU benchmark, not a CPU AND a GPU benchmark =P
> 
> My core can't take any higher than 847, but the Mem can take more I just haven't really messed it it to see how much higher. I've read that some people get worse scores once you break 2000Mhz on 2900's.


Yeah, past 999 (1198), the memory timings automatically slacken. I get better scores at 999, than I do at 1030 (or 1040, can't really remember).


----------



## anticlutch (Oct 1, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Here's a run for the heck of it.... stock VGA with HQ setting in the control panel...



:O  Is that an AK I see in the background? 

1537 points for me (stock GPU clocks and 2.8 gHz on my CPU). Rather disappointing


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now we just need to have an 8800GTS 640mb run the Bench and see if the MIGHTY 2900XT can render a furry donut better than Nvidia. No "Way It's Meant to Be Played" to save you now Nvidittes!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2007)

ran @ 2.9GHz and settings in specs on cards!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems pretty low for an SLI setup to me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2007)

not really sure if it even works both cards TBH...anyone confirm that SLI is any bennifit here?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just need somebody else with the same card as yours to do the test and see if it does. Or you could take one of your cards out and run the test again.


----------



## largon (Oct 1, 2007)

It does support SLi... 
Quite efficiently infact.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2462952&postcount=62


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2007)

well in my defense the only other 7600GT in here scored less that 700 pts. So in direct comparison it isnt so bad.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Why does my OC'ed HD2900XT beat an 8800 Ultra on the same processor in an OpenGL benchmark? Anybody else notice that? Lmao.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 1, 2007)

woo ati


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch a P4 paired with such a new card? That reminds me, I got my P4 3.0Ghz up to 3.45Ghz but my mobo doesn't allow changing the FSB/RAM ratio so I can't see how much higher I can go, it was only at 48~C while running ORTHOS.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 1, 2007)

finnaly works


----------



## Xolair (Oct 1, 2007)

Incredible 400 marks... time for a new GPU soon.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

its a conspiracy! opengl works on ATI and there are hardly any bleedin games with it lol


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> It's a GPU benchmark, not a CPU AND a GPU benchmark =P
> 
> My core can't take any higher than 847, but the Mem can take more I just haven't really messed it it to see how much higher. I've read that some people get worse scores once you break 2000Mhz on 2900's.



i know its just a gpu benchy... but cpu will most definitly effect it, which i believe it seen in the minimum fps, as the lower my cpu, the lower the minimum, yet the average and max roughly stay the same.

my cards got gddr4, so i think since the default is 2000MHz, timing relaxation will occure at higher frequencies, just wish i knew exactly which ones they were!! i found that 2286MHz gave a better 3dmark score than 2500MHz, even tho both are 3dmark stable.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

Has ATi suddenly got incredibly efficient at OpenGL without anyone noticing?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 1, 2007)

E6850 @ 3800mhz / 8800GTS @ 675/2106


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey largon could you make a score list? from higest to lowest score + system specs ?


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Has ATi suddenly got incredibly efficient at OpenGL without anyone noticing?



bloody hell... it may be so!! my cpu was clocked below 3Ghz, and so far i think ive scored the highest (soon to change no doubt)

BUT, these benchies are done with no AA..


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Right, so i gave it a go with 24X AA on, but for some reason it only applied 8x 

anyhoo, with *8xAA* I got *2380* cpu still at 2970MHz: my minimum fps took a big hit


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

Before I enter the arena and embarrass myself, can we have some default settings pleeeeze, what you want to run at?  1280 x 1024 with no AA/AF????


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Before I enter the arena and embarrass myself, can we have some default settings pleeeeze, what you want to run at?  1280 x 1024 with no AA/AF????


that is the default settings


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> that is the default settings



Ahhhhh right, I just saw various people doing runs on various settings, right will download when I get home and have a default run....thanks!


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhh right, I just saw various people doing runs on various settings, right will download when I get home and have a default run....thanks!



that was just me.. i was seeing what difference running at 1920x1200 made and running default but with 8xAA.

but yeah, just load and run


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

lil better score with slower cpu


----------



## affinity0 (Oct 1, 2007)

not to bad, need to get rid of this *aging*processor


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

really need to get a gtx on here for better comparisons

*Shines a batman-like Nvidia GTX light into the night sky


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> really need to get a gtx on here for better comparisons
> 
> *Shines a batman-like Nvidia GTX light into the night sky



You mean you want to see how the GTX's get owned by the HD 2900XT's!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 1, 2007)

It would be funny if they did. If they did I'd kind of question the test. Maybe it's just real world application of OpenGL that ATi sucks on and it's better at OpenGL benchmarks than Nvidia? That wouldn't make sense.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> It would be funny if they did. If they did I'd kind of question the test. Maybe it's just real world application of OpenGL that ATi sucks on and it's better at OpenGL benchmarks than Nvidia? That wouldn't make sense.



Well maybe the newer Catalyst drivers have really helped? Because mandelore's score is insane


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Right, so i gave it a go with 24X AA on, but for some reason it only applied 8x
> 
> anyhoo, with *8xAA* I got *2380* cpu still at 2970MHz: my minimum fps took a big hit


You only have 1 card


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You only have 1 card



yeah i know, but i can enable 24x AA in cat drivers, but is the MSAA restricted to crossfire at higher values?


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> It would be funny if they did. If they did I'd kind of question the test. Maybe it's just real world application of OpenGL that ATi sucks on and it's better at OpenGL benchmarks than Nvidia? That wouldn't make sense.



hmm, ATI DOESNT suck in opengl....

ATI has come along way in performance in ogl apps


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You mean you want to see how the GTX's get owned by the HD 2900XT's!



that would be nice, but im really wanting to just see a gtx instead of the gts's posted so far. so we can see how they compare stock and heavily overclocked, as my card is overclocked a fair bit

infact, who is it that has their 2900's core at 930 or summit stable, i would like to see that score, since without voltage bumps i cant get there myself


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 1, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> :O  Is that an AK I see in the background?
> 
> 1537 points for me (stock GPU clocks and 2.8 gHz on my CPU). Rather disappointing



It maybe..... Its a Saiga .223, Fun little gun to shoot


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah i know, but i can enable 24x AA in cat drivers, but is the MSAA restricted to crossfire at higher values?



Well dont know for sure.....

    *   Multi-sample anti-aliasing (up to 8 samples per pixel)
    * Up to 24x Custom Filter Anti-Aliasing (CFAA) for improved quality
    * Adaptive super-sampling and multi-sampling
    * Temporal anti-aliasing
    * Gamma correct
    * Super AA (CrossFire configurations only)
    * All anti-aliasing features compatible with HDR rendering


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well dont know for sure.....
> 
> *   Multi-sample anti-aliasing (up to 8 samples per pixel)
> * Up to 24x Custom Filter Anti-Aliasing (CFAA) for improved quality
> ...



mentioning temporal, that effectivly doubles your AA level with vertually zero performance hit, so if i set edge detect AA @ 24x AA, with temporal, that would give me 48xAA???

heh.. ive tried that, havent really looked closely for any improvements, but cant hurt to enable it


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> that would be nice, but im really wanting to just see a gtx instead of the gts's posted so far. so we can see how they compare stock and heavily overclocked, as my card is overclocked a fair bit
> 
> infact, who is it that has their 2900's core at 930 or summit stable, i would like to see that score, since without voltage bumps i cant get there myself



Probably trt knowing him!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if you are really doing 24x. 

Is says Super AA Crossfire only.


I know with the 1k. When you went past 6x the temporal option went away.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know if you are really doing 24x.
> 
> Is says Super AA Crossfire only.
> 
> ...



well the temporal option stays all the way to 24x 






ohh, yogurt_21 got his card nearly 930 core stable enuff for 3Dmark06 completion, we need to bring him along to the party


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

By the end of this week we will know for sure.
I wonder if on Crossfire Temporal and filter turn off after 8x.


Because you are at 8x AA, but filter samples 24xAA.


Wonder what the difference will looks like.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> By the end of this week we will know for sure.
> I wonder if on Crossfire Temporal and filter turn off after 8x.
> 
> 
> ...



well get em rigged up when they arrive and let us know mate! 

i believe you will take the AA much higher, but be able to enable edge detect and get very very high levels of AA, which should look v nice


----------



## vnL (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello everybody!!!
I'm new at techpowerup! forum, and look my awesome score 
Edit: Thx mandelore, sorry about it


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

vnL said:


> Hello everybody!!!
> I'm new at techpowerup! forum, and look my awesome score



put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to get the pic to show up, or copy the bottom most address on photobucket

you have an older card so dont worry, and WELCOME to TechpowerUp!


----------



## largon (Oct 1, 2007)

Result table can be found in the 1st post.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> really need to get a gtx on here for better comparisons
> 
> *Shines a batman-like Nvidia GTX light into the night sky



Dont you worry yerself about a GTX!!!


----------



## woozers (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Lekamies (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like an extremely mouldy donut with veins and arteries


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

hat said:


> looks like an extremely mouldy donut with veins and arteries





dammit if your posts are not funny yet factual


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

put it in your sig


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

may just do that, its comical enough


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm getting in someone's sig.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 1, 2007)

nuff said


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Its a Saiga .223



handled something similar a silver/black ruger


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'm apparently no good at tweaking my system up because these are the results on my 8800ultra.  I only get 11,400 on 3dmark06 so no doubt someone's who's good at overclocking will beat this easily.

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/?action=view&current=FurryDonut.jpg


----------



## anticlutch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hm... everyone with a 8800gts 320mb has 800+ points more than me 

Maybe my CPU isn't clocked high enough?


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Hm... everyone with a 8800gts 320mb has 800+ points more than me
> 
> Maybe my CPU isn't clocked high enough?



Is your GPU OCed ?

CPU speed doesnt play a big role in this test its the GPU  

I got a better score at 3.6GHz then 3720GHz


----------



## magibeg (Oct 1, 2007)

I still think someone needs to make a list with all the scores posted so far. Would make life much easier. (i'ld do it but i'm much too lazy)


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

magibeg said:


> I still think someone needs to make a list with all the scores posted so far. Would make life much easier. (i'ld do it but i'm much too lazy)



its on the first post  

wee bit hard on the eyes but readeable never the less


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

magibeg said:


> I still think someone needs to make a list with all the scores posted so far. Would make life much easier. (i'ld do it but i'm much too lazy)


its been dont 1st post 

damn you mandelore you beat me I thought you where sleepy lol


----------



## mandelore (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah im tired, but a finger still has enuff twitch left in it to type haha


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah im tired, but a finger still has enuff twitch left in it to type haha


did you see post #84


----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> did you see post #84



yeah, strange that, how come nv are gettin their arse handed to them?  not that im complaining, for once i can laugh a bit, but its strange never the less

opengl appears to render nicely on ATI hardware, although a furry doughnut cant be killing the hardware, but its indicating something unless we find another opengl bench that says otherwise
(whispers, wonder why weer didnt post  haha, j/k hed probs get a good score anyway, aint he got 2 ultras sli'd?? id like to see that score)


----------



## anticlutch (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Is your GPU OCed ?
> 
> CPU speed doesnt play a big role in this test its the GPU
> 
> I got a better score at 3.6GHz then 3720GHz




Ha, silly me 

I didn't see that the other two guys with 8800gts 320mb's overclocked their cards


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 2, 2007)

mrsemi said:


> Well I'm apparently no good at tweaking my system up because these are the results on my 8800ultra.  I only get 11,400 on 3dmark06 so no doubt someone's who's good at overclocking will beat this easily.
> 
> http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/?action=view&current=FurryDonut.jpg



Overclocked the card to 650/1150 and exact same score.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a x800xt pe and a x850xt pe and a x1800xt pe and a x1800xt master and a x1950xtx nd a x1950xtx master and all these cards have done very well in OpenGL , I never did understand the ATI OpenGL thing ..maybe it was before the x800 line up but I also have a 9600 that did well in OpenGL even though it was on the slow side


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

full  cpu usage with DrDivX while benching  so  this  bench uses little  CPU.
Hmm looks like the image server  is  having  issues


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 2, 2007)

That 8800 Ultra only got a couple hundred more points than the OC'ed 2900XT's and it costs nearly double, haha.

EDIT: Also, why did the 640mb GTS do worse than the other two 320mb GTS's? Does CPU play enough of a role in this bench to affect it?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> That 8800 Ultra only got a couple hundred more points than the OC'ed 2900XT's and it costs nearly double, haha.
> 
> EDIT: Also, why did the 640mb GTS do worse than the other two 320mb GTS's? Does CPU play enough of a role in this bench to affect it?



Plays  next  to  no  roll at all on my  rig...doubt its any  different on Intel..One person reported faster times when he down clocked his CPU...strictly GPU here


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't think so considering my Quad got a lower score than mandelore but his 2900 is clocked higher than mine. Your 1GB of RAM ain't helping you at 1280x1024 =P


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> I didn't think so considering my Quad got a lower score than mandelore but his 2900 is clocked higher than mine. Your 1GB of RAM ain't helping you at 1280x1024 =P



I'm  pretty  sure  when  in CF  the  slaves  ram is  not  usedOh  well


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 2, 2007)

My comment was pointed more at Mandelore with his 1GB 2900XT. It makes sense that the slave's RAM wouldn't be used. The benchmark isn't exactly texture intensive.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the score on the ultra @ max settings with 8x aa

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/?action=view&current=1920x1200.jpg


----------



## affinity0 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is weird, but makes some sense i guess. I did over clock by 200Mhz on my CPU, but that made no difference in my final score (got 2860 min 40, average 48, max61) now this run all i did was increase the resolution to 1440*900 (default for my LCD) and wow, huge difference. GPU is at stock speeds 743Mhz core 2GHz mem. Quite nice!

Edit: Tried with 8XMSAA doesnt really hurt it any.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that thing doesn't play well with Nvidia in general, but REALLY hates my 8600GTS. I got 718 out of it lol.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

@ affinity:

tried it at that resolution 1440x900 just to see what happened  my cpu is pretty unstable and i think its causing a seconds worth of jumpyness and giving me a low minimum, doesnt appear to effect the outcome much tho


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2007)

Widescreen resolutions like 1440x900 are a no-no. They appear to be bugged. 
The doughnut get's cropped thus it only get's partially rendered resulting in bloated scores.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

2XAA=higher  score than  0XAA


----------



## von kain (Oct 2, 2007)

ok people please stop trying to beat my lowest score 
i will be the winner of lowest ok?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

von kain said:


> ok people please stop trying to beat my lowest score
> i will be the winner of lowest ok?


lol. I have an X700 I could throw in for a quick test.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool, I will try it now


----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

i could try it with my nvidea fx5500   

better still, my Matrox card with a whopping 32MB ram, or i could go even lower with my ye olde ATI rage3d craptacular card..but i wont


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Sir,  ATI is owning  with this bench...we need  another OpenGL bench to widen  the horizon.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 2, 2007)

Here an OCed run for the fun of it 

CPU @ 3.6Ghz
VGA @ 820/1000


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Man, that thing doesn't play well with Nvidia in general, but REALLY hates my 8600GTS. I got 718 out of it lol.



so then my score is pretty good for a 7600SLI bench score.


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

any body know why i might be getting this results?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> any body know why i might be getting this results?



thats says ATI x1xxx or better  not  x850


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2007)

Though it seems 9600XT is able to run it...


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

here  is another OpenGL  bench by same people
http://ozone3d.net/demos_projects/soft_shadows_benchmark.php#download

and another

http://ozone3d.net/demos_projects/surface_deformer_benchmark.php

shadedshuYou have  to  register  to  download


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2007)

^
Go here: http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php
login: bugmenot 
pass: bugmenot

Download the files *AND LOG OUT*.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

cool, i got em downloaded and will get em benchied and posted


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

largon said:


> Though it seems 9600XT is able to run it...



thats whats i saw! if a 9600xt can run it they a 850xt must? or am i wrong


----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are my scores, i have done one set without any AF or AA, and one like DRDNA's with 2xAA and 16xAF:

Softshadow benchy zero AA zero AF: *6471*





With 2xAA 16xAF: *3358*





Deformer Benchy zero AA zero AF: *16,796* 





With 2xAA 16xAF: *11,186*


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

mandelore  HOT DAMN  the 2900 smokes...nice  score


----------



## mandelore (Oct 2, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> mandelore  HOT DAMN  the 2900 smokes...nice  score



thnx bud!

that deformer bench is kinda hypnotic! stood 5ft away in the dark and just watched it in all its ripply-ness


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> thats whats i saw! if a 9600xt can run it they a 850xt must? or am i wrong


Have you updated your drivers and direct X?


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeh as far as i know, ill reinstall both tomorra and get back to you!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. I have an X700 I could throw in for a quick test.



I've got a 64bit X600se Mobility hehehe


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've got a 64bit X600se Mobility hehehe



run  the  bench


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 2, 2007)

OK!  Will do ....after I translate the _Pro Caelio_ (don't worry not all of it)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2007)

stock cpu, loose ram timings (3-3-3-7 1T @400mhz), gpu running suicide @ 565/755 stock vgpu/vdimm 


it beats out JC316s 8600GTS!!!!!!


----------



## largon (Oct 3, 2007)

Atleast now I know 8800GTS is not memory speed bottlenecked in this benchmark: 





~9% bandwidth advantage yields 0.16% higher score.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 3, 2007)

lol... i got 3 points higher, but on a side note i doubled my minimum frame rate


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 3, 2007)

got it to run, turns out my beta drivers were no good, anyway not the best score but i think vista must have somthing to do with that


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

SLI 7900GTs





Single 7900GT





SLI 7600GTs





Single 7600GT





x1650Pro





Overclocked 7300LE





Stock 7300LE





x300SE


----------



## mandelore (Oct 3, 2007)

*80 points!!* 

Now THATS proper hardcore!!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2007)

My x1950pro with stock settings at 1680x1050 and 1280x1024 res.

1280x1024





1680x1050


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

884mhz/1026mhz on the gfx


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 4, 2007)

pt said:


> 884mhz/1026mhz on the gfx



wow better than I thoughtI should run  one with out  CF  just to see how it compares  to the HD2600xt...


----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

if someone gets me a cf bridge i can try 2


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 4, 2007)

pt said:


> if someone gets me a cf bridge i can try 2



lol...bless your self  with  a  treat from the  egg and grab the internal bridge in the process

withCF>>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   withoutCF>>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does a  bit better than the highest end mid card...doesnt  touch a HD2900 though.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> lol...bless your self  with  a  treat from the  egg and grab the internal bridge in the process
> 
> withCF>>
> 
> ...



well, put it this way, you did better than an 8800 ultra  and.. you beat the lowest 2900 score. great stuff!


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

wonder why Mr Weer.. hasnt brought his 2 Ultras along to teh party? surely they would rival if not beat a single 2900? esp if a x1950 crossfire comes close to 1 2900 card


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 4, 2007)

They've seen the rest of the scores, including the single Ultra and are too afraid to post that they, indeed, got whipped by ATi or that the price premium they paid was not worth the small advantage.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 4, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> They've seen the rest of the scores, including the single Ultra and are too afraid to post that they, indeed, got whipped by ATi or that the price premium they paid was not worth the small advantage.



Ya know every purchase you make in hardware is a gamble.  That single ultra is mine (the 612 core one) and I do understand why people gloat about high benchmarks on what is supposed to be an inferior card.

I even commented about selling the card and buying one of the Pro's the boards are full of posts about.  What I can't understand is why the ati cards on average seem to be whipping the nvidia cards in benchmarks yet every forum I post on people state the high end 8800 series (gtx and up) don't have cards that compete.

Can someone clear this up for me?  I'm a slow learner.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2007)

With my brand new HD2900 Pro 1GB GDDR4 

Shall the X1300 never be forgoten, Rest In Peace


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well it is just a benchmark and it's actually surprising to me that ATi cards are generally doing better on it. The GTX and Ultra series is generally doing better in games than the HD2900XT but the gap isn't nearly as large as it once was. So benchmark scores can be taken with a grain of salt. Maybe the coder is pro ATi and did something to the bench, who knows.

Nice score with the Pro, but what's with your Min FPS? You should probably run it twice in a row, might just be the bench loading that caused it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> Well it is just a benchmark and it's actually surprising to me that ATi cards are generally doing better on it. The GTX and Ultra series is generally doing better in games than the HD2900XT but the gap isn't nearly as large as it once was. So benchmark scores can be taken with a grain of salt. Maybe the coder is pro ATi and did something to the bench, who knows.
> 
> Nice score with the Pro, but what's with your Min FPS? You should probably run it twice in a row, might just be the bench loading that caused it.



Thanks man and here is a slightly better score.


----------



## X800 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is my score.Hmm but still waiting to get the memory and the second card


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 4, 2007)

updated


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2007)

EDIT: i love the fact that i beat 8800's


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

DRDNA ---------------- X1950XTX CF -------- 2768
mrsemi --------------- 8800Ultra ---------- 2556 
and
DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E - X1950XT ------------ 1979
anticlutch ----------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 1537


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> DRDNA ---------------- X1950XTX CF -------- 2768
> mrsemi --------------- 8800Ultra ---------- 2556
> and
> DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E - X1950XT ------------ 1979
> anticlutch ----------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 1537



did you even notice that my setup smacked around an 8800 640?


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

better one at 904/1008


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Oct 5, 2007)

With my new 2900 Pro, Gpu:860 Mem:945


----------



## mandelore (Oct 5, 2007)

pt said:


> better one at 904/1008



wow nice core speed on that clock!

are you on stock cooling? if so awsome!


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

mandelore said:


> wow nice core speed on that clock!
> 
> are you on stock cooling? if so awsome!



water


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 5, 2007)

my gpu is reaching 63c


----------



## someguyfromhell (Oct 5, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Stock GPU Clock*


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2007)

update


----------



## JousteR (Oct 24, 2007)

My Second machine..Not gonna post my Nvidia pc as it seems Its very Ati friendly..
Just posted for comparison..


----------



## mandelore (Oct 24, 2007)

JousteR said:


> Not gonna post my Nvidia pc as it seems Its very Ati friendly..
> Just posted for comparison..



lol.. no, thats just that Nvidia cards suck at ogl now 

go on, post ur score


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 24, 2007)

odd . . . FUR tells me I need to have an OpenGL 2.0 compliant adapter to run the bench . . .


----------



## mandelore (Oct 24, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> odd . . . FUR tells me I need to have an OpenGL 2.0 compliant adapter to run the bench . . .



wuh.... thats bleedin odd? certain u aint been playing with advanced settings in atitray tools or similar?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 24, 2007)

> wuh.... thats bleedin odd? certain u aint been playing with advanced settings in atitray tools or similar?



yes and no . . . been playing with the D3D advanced settings, but haven't touched any OGL tweaks or settings . . .  coupla days ago I installed Omega 7.9 drivers, but removed them and re-installed Cat 7.10 . . .

GLXS runs perfectly fine right now, no errors with that OGL bench . . .


<edit>  Got it . . . it seems in ATT>Advanced Tweaks>OGL tweaks, having "Export OpenGL 2.0 procedures" enabled was causing the problem.  

Anyhow . . .


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 25, 2007)

stock rig not bad


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 25, 2007)

here's mine at 600/950


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2007)

mandelore said:


> lol.. no, thats just that Nvidia cards suck at ogl now
> 
> go on, post ur score



after the G71 cards it sucks my G71 based 7800GS out did an 8600GTS


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 25, 2007)

hmmm id love to take part in this... here is my score:
Q6600@ 3.2ghz
HD2900pro 512mb @ 800/1650






Only problem is that my 19" LCD screen only does 1440 X 900 so i can do the 1280X1024 test without running in windoed mode and screwing up my score


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 25, 2007)

cpu at stock 2900 at 915/980(1860)

@ twicksisted
 yeah dunno bout the 1440x900 cause that = 1,296,000 pixels vs

1280x1024 = 1,310,720

so pretty close, but your score still seems wayyy too high. lol

edit: and wtf is up with a 1fps min? i think you should run it again lol


----------



## mandelore (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah 1440x900 causes very high scoresw, heres an oldie that I did at that rez from a previous page:





and yogurt u adjusted ur volts on ur 2900?  coz im stuck on stock

gonna give it a whirl on the new Cats see if theres any difference


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> hmmm id love to take part in this... here is my score:
> Q6600@ 3.2ghz
> HD2900pro 512mb @ 800/1650
> 
> ...


If you uninstall your monitor driver, and just use the MS Plug n Play monitor driver, you should be able to run 1280x1024 in full screen. It will be cut off and/or stretched by the monitor, but the gpu will still render it. I had to do this to run 3dMark06 at the default res. With the Samsung driver, 3DMark06 automatically set the res to 1280x800.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm.. a fraction better than my previous score at the same settings with new drivers, 885 core, still cant break the 72FPS max, 

minimum fps has doubled tho


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
                  SWEET!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 27, 2007)

@ mand, yeah i'm at 1.4v gpu , 1.425 at 930, bit it won't hit that all the time in 2d mode. it's really annoying to  have to hit the speeds and then adjust volts as ati tool sets core volts back to stock everytime you change the clocks.  the memory volts don't do this just the core. I should be closer to 1GHZ core if I could set core volts first.

edit: and this bench is pretty funny, at 3.2GHZ cpu i gain a whopping 15pts. lol


----------



## The Haunted (Oct 27, 2007)

Gpu at 42c load, voltage maxxed, clocks can't go higher


----------



## largon (Nov 3, 2007)

How about some 8800GT scores? 
Anyone?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 3, 2007)

largon said:


> How about some 8800GT scores?
> Anyone?



that would be interesting to see


----------



## newconroer (Nov 3, 2007)

| I just realized we have the same OC settings for our cards.|

I just realized you even still have a card!


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

here is my score 

is it me or does this score seem to be alittle low lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

looks close to all the other GTS runs?


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

well thats kind of odd...i looked at some people that have 19" widescreen monitors and they score higher on the Fur benchmark at 1440x900 does the Fur benchmark not like 19" widescreens  lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah everyone does it is less pixels to render


----------



## largon (Nov 4, 2007)

Widescreen resolutions crop the top and bottom of the doughnut = less renderable pixels = higher score. 
That's why the benchmark is supposed to be ran at default settings and res.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 4, 2007)

largon said:


> Widescreen resolutions crop the top and bottom of the doughnut = less renderable pixels = higher score.
> That's why the benchmark is supposed to be ran at default settings and res.



lol i know i do run in by default lol


----------



## cooler (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2007)

3ghz x2 3800+ HD2600xt @ 950/1100

View attachment 10560


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 11, 2007)

hd2600xt 891/792


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 11, 2007)

Heres Mine......and still Diggin this card.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## largon (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe some HD3870 scores? 
Maybe they'd beat the HD2900XT...


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

largon said:


> Maybe some HD3870 scores?
> Maybe they'd beat the HD2900XT...



hell maybe they would 

get em posted to whome it may concern


----------



## trog100 (Nov 20, 2007)

is the benchmark on this site..??

trog


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 20, 2007)

trog100 said:


> is the benchmark on this site..??
> 
> trog



first page. run it on default settings and everything turned off in ccc.
your score is how many frames you can render in 60 seconds.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2007)

there u go.. one 3870 fur benchmark.. card at 850/1250..  fur thing default as it popped up..






trog


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 21, 2007)

trog100 said:


> there u go.. one 3870 for benchmark.. card at 850/1250..  fur thing default as it popped up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's it?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 21, 2007)

well... trogs card is only at 850..., I got 3300 with 885core, and that new score with well over 925.

What sort of overclocking are you getting from your new card?

your driver is showing as catalyst 0?
maybe its a driver bug causing the low score


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2007)

yep.. thats it.. the current drivers are unfinished.. the next offical cat release might be a fairer result.. but thats it.. he he 

trog


----------



## mandelore (Nov 21, 2007)

trog100 said:


> yep.. thats it.. the current drivers are unfinished.. the next offical cat release might be a fairer result.. but thats it.. he he
> 
> trog



thought it may be driver related, well cool, nice score for crapped drivers haha. will be good to see what u get with better driver support, and maybe some more overclocking?


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2007)

mandelore said:


> well... trogs card is only at 850..., I got 3300 with 885core, and that new score with well over 925.
> 
> What sort of overclocking are you getting from your new card?
> 
> ...



there is a bios problem that wont let these cards run over 862.. i have the fixed bios bit no idea of how to flash it.. the current drivers are some kind of cludge just to make the cards work i think.. as yet there are no official drivers for em..

but i dont think without some mods its good for much more game playing stable than what i have it set at.. praps benching but not gaming.. 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Nov 22, 2007)

the new 7.11 drivers push this furry thing to 3231 and a whopping 309 in the lightsmark thing.. 

they do make crysis worse thow.. he he..

trog


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 1, 2007)

Fur does good, but Lightsmark is only 144fps.

BTW 810vs 843 only made a difference of 3157 to the score posted.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> Fur does good, but Lightsmark is only 144fps.



odd.. thow i did find the 7.11 drivers boosted my lightsmark from the 220 i was getting with the card/hotfix drivers to the score i am now getting..

trog


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 5, 2007)

hd 3850@750mhz/2ghz + e6300@3.5ghz


----------



## Xolair (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's my result as an attachment.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice to see a benchmark that really does measure a grafix cards ability as well.. instead of how fast an intel core whatever runs at which is what most of em do.. he he

notice my totally weak and pathetic amd cpu aint holding this one back..

trog


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2007)

trog100 said:


> nice to see a benchmark that really does measure a grafix cards ability as well.. instead of how fast an intel core whatever runs at which is what most of em do.. he he
> 
> notice my totally weak and pathetic amd cpu aint holding this one back..
> 
> trog



lol like my 7800GS and bottleneck of a A64 3000+


----------



## largon (Dec 11, 2007)

2318 
::
8800GT 512MB @ stock


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2007)

it doesn't run on my hd2600mobile


----------



## Basard (Dec 11, 2007)

7950gt @ 635core/745mem


----------



## largon (Dec 15, 2007)

3117
::
8800GT 512MB @ 774/2052/1101
watercooled


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## ghost101 (Dec 15, 2007)

updated score

hd3850@770/999 + e6300@3.08ghz


----------



## KainXS (Dec 16, 2007)

THIS IS WEIRD

I did it twice to confirm

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=50435370ig6.png

4400

WTF

820/2200 = 4400 WTF

its probably my drivers, im using modified catalyst drivers right now


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 16, 2007)

KainXS said:


> THIS IS WEIRD
> 
> I did it twice to confirm
> 
> ...



I CALL SHENANIGANS!


----------



## KainXS (Dec 16, 2007)

at 1280x1024 I can get 3080, but at 1600x1200 I get 4000+, I think my drivers are really f**ked up


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 16, 2007)

KainXS said:


> at 1280x1024 I can get 3080, but at 1600x1200 I get 4000+, I think my drivers are really f**ked up



well, you're supposed to run it at 1280x1024, but even then 3080 sounds a little high...


----------



## KainXS (Dec 16, 2007)

ok, i fixed it, it was a driver problem, this is what i get

http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=40766688am9.png

im gonna try my gtx in my other computer later

3000 marks on a e2140 is good, even th0ugh this benchmark dosen't stress the cpu

could someone see if they can get a 8800gts over 3000, i was going to buy one for my brother this chrismas


----------



## mandelore (Dec 16, 2007)

KainXS said:


> ok, i fixed it, it was a driver problem, this is what i get
> 
> http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=40766688am9.png
> 
> ...



im also on an E2140 

you can get way higher than that speed on ur cpu, im on stock cooler and have it at 2.9ghz, stock voltage

oh, and use


----------



## curt (Dec 16, 2007)

*ok here mine*

oc.ed just a lil as u can see lol


----------



## KainXS (Dec 17, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Why is ur 3850 clocked at 800/1100 by default?



I edited to bios to run at 800/1100 on 3d default


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 21, 2007)

Here to move up in rank.

Please advance me.


----------



## largon (Dec 21, 2007)

Updated.

Voltmodded 8800GT can be expected in near future... 
Nonmodded card OC'ed to the max:
Core 600 -> 774
Shader 1500 -> 2052
Mem 900 -> 1101
Yielded +800 points:
_Points 2318 -> 3117_

500+ points (=top score) should be a piece of cake...


----------



## trog100 (Dec 21, 2007)

without more volts thats the poor things limit.. 885/1300







pure grafix card bench this one.. system speeds dont make a deal of difference..

trog


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

thought id quickly re run b4 going to work: *3574*


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)

Trogg & RandomMurderer..

What speeds are your cards running at?

I'm running mine stock and getting the following with my Sapphire 3870:





Edit:

Just got 3122 with core @ 830 and mem @ 1200...

Sound about right?...

When I first got this card I benched at 870 / 1200 and it was stable, now I lock up... Hmm

Would like to be scoring like you guys near 3500...


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)

Ermm..

I ran it at 860 / 1200 with fan at 100% and got the following:





Why is my minimum 17FPS? shouldn't it start out around 40 or so like my other benches?

Hmm Help!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2007)

@ reverze you can use images.techpowerup.org to host full size images 

as for the mins mandelore has 3fps as his 

though i must admit even my 7800GS got 12fps min...


----------



## trog100 (Dec 28, 2007)

reverze said:


> Trogg & RandomMurderer..
> 
> What speeds are your cards running at?
> 
> ...



u are about right.. mine was at 885/1300 unmodded and random has been at the pencil quite obviously.. 

trog


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

trog100 said:


> u are about right.. mine was at 885/1300 unmodded and random has been at the pencil quite obviously..
> 
> trog



yep. 
my card is now 100% stable at 891/1250. i've run crysis, 3dm05 and 06, fur benchmark, and the atitool fuzzy cube all without issues or artifacts.
the odd thing is though, when i switch profiles in ccc, my core falls back down to 864, which is where the clock limit was in the previous bios, and i have to reset my oc in atitool. weird, huh?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 28, 2007)

good on yer dude.. 

trog


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)

are you two guys on air?

whats your temps like if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

reverze said:


> are you two guys on air?
> 
> whats your temps like if you dont mind me asking..



i'm on a zalman vf 900, so yes, i'm on air.
no, i don't mind you asking temps at all!
i hit about 65°C after a while, and it doesn't ever really exceed that.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 28, 2007)

I used ATI CCC to overclock... pushed the settings to the max (858 /1800) no worries atall  will like to try it out with ATI tool on a higher ocerclock with fan on 100%

*3249*


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm on a zalman vf 900, so yes, i'm on air.
> no, i don't mind you asking temps at all!
> i hit about 65°C after a while, and it doesn't ever really exceed that.



so 891 / 1250 stable?

Wow. 55nm for the win.

Who wouldn't buy this card... 

Think I'm about to order my ZALMAN VF900-CU LED... just sold my x1950xt with a VF900-CU.. oops

The only thing I worry about with voltmodding is the lifetime of my card. I guess it should be alright as long as it is properly cooled..


----------



## mandelore (Dec 28, 2007)

did this thismorning in a dash b4 work, think im able to get far more, 

only bumped it to 950core






edit: this in from win xp, since atitool appears to work correctly allowing more than 1.35volts on the gpu


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

reverze said:


> so 891 / 1250 stable?
> 
> Wow. 55nm for the win.
> 
> ...



the pencil mod is actually what i did. and hey, lifetime warranty, no worries about voiding it. if your core fries, you take an eraser and erase the pencil mod, the company is none the wiser


----------



## xu^ (Dec 29, 2007)

BFG OC2 8800gts 320mb


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

*3650*  2900xt @955core


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> as for the mins mandelore has 3fps as his



got that sorted


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 30, 2007)

largon said:


> Updated.
> 
> Voltmodded 8800GT can be expected in near future...
> Nonmodded card OC'ed to the max:
> ...



WOW... 

And there I was wondering if something was wrong with my setup and wondering how you scored so high with your 8800GT compared to mine!

Anyway, here's my score 2921 marks:

8800GT at:

758  core
1880 shader
1050 memory

- Stock cooler and unmodded -







Btw --- I gotta run this on my P4 with the FX5500.... I must have the honor of getting the lowest score at least! lol


----------



## ownage (Dec 30, 2007)

WAM BAM! :2900pro on water 940mhz:


----------



## mandelore (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet nice score!! erhem.. glad i redone mine at 955 

but yikes!! that vcore...

I ran mine at 1.47V and dont even bother overclocking the memory

edit: see ur of gddr3, so nice oc on the memory 

hmm. i dont even know what voltages would be safe on gddr4, worth looking into tho, but id need to somehow prevent the timings becoming relaxed as i can get it running at 1300mhz, but im pretty certain it adversly effects performance


----------



## spud107 (Dec 30, 2007)

nothing special


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Ownage, what are you useing to watercool your Pro???

Nice Background by the way, very sexy


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

revin
7800GS+GS GLH 512 
1106









revin 
7800GS+GS GLH 512 
881


----------



## reverze (Dec 30, 2007)

reverze said:


> Ermm..
> 
> I ran it at 860 / 1200 with fan at 100% and got the following:
> 
> ...



update the list!

I got to pencil this damn thing and make my way to the top!


----------



## ownage (Dec 30, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Ownage, what are you useing to watercool your Pro???
> 
> Nice Background by the way, very sexy



D-tek Fuzion GFX, and i dont use VRM cooling, only a red piece of the hd2900 stock cooling like this: http://img.techpowerup.org/071118/IMG_2467.jpg

VRM temperature is limiting me


----------



## largon (Dec 30, 2007)

Updated. 

*From now on, to make updating our little ranking easier I need people to post their result as per the example in 1st post:*


> Please include the following info in your post:
> *username
> video card
> score
> ...


----------



## reverze (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks largon!


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

New score this is maxed out

revin
7800GS+ 512 GS/GLH
1163


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

hm so thats the score i have to beat im thinking maybe i yank out the insanly oc'able P4 rig i have and givin you a run for your money when my gemini 2 shows up


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> hm so thats the score i have to beat im thinking maybe i yank out the insanly oc'able P4 rig i have and givin you a run for your money when my gemini 2 shows up



he's on an ee chip dude. you have no chance.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> he's on an ee chip dude. you have no chance.



his is also a northwood i have a 3E prescott and a MSI Neo 2 mobo so double the cache a smaller die size etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

Cold Storm
HD3870 512
2958





 now lets try it with ATI tool!!  First I have to learn to play with it...


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> hm so thats the score i have to beat



err me?
I thought this test was cpu independant?
I'm only using a 212FSB, and I still dont have PAT anymore.
That's why all my score's suck[even my 3dm06] I need PAT dmnit. where the world is the 
i865 guru's 
I NEED PAT
I tried to use 700 core, but hard crashed the system.

here's a blast with 220FSB 667Bootstrap same vid clocks no change in score
Also tried 220FSB 800Bootstrap[stock] same vid clocks no change in score either


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> Cold Storm
> HD3870 512
> 2958
> 
> ...



can you say "volt mod?"


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> can you say "volt mod?"



Can we say, volt mod and the use of ATI tool?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> Can we say, volt mod and the use of ATI tool?



"we?"
it's gonna be fun on a bun!


----------



## revin (Dec 31, 2007)

this is all i've got
New Score Final
just notcied it only ran my 3D core's 10mhz less??????

revin
7800GS+ 512
1184


----------



## revin (Dec 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> hm so thats the score i have to beat im thinking maybe i yank out the insanly oc'able P4 rig i have and givin you a run for your money when my gemini 2 shows up



Sorry m8te, I upped the ante,

1184


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

revin said:


> Sorry m8te, I upped the ante,
> 
> 1184



looks like ill be doing a vmod to my card as well though i have a PD930 i might be getting in a couple weeks hmm we will see how this ends


----------



## revin (Dec 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> looks like ill be doing a vmod to my card as well though i have a PD930 i might be getting in a couple weeks hmm we will see how this ends



It already over,                                       thats all I got


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm
Hd 3870 512
3328


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2008)

nice score!
is that at stock speeds?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> nice score!
> is that at stock speeds?



what trying to get famous? Nope... volt mod, done by myself at rm's house, and a custom bios. 
Then when the  ZALMAN VF900 gets here from Hawk1, We will do some more.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

Armadoinitright?

This is at stock speeds btw 
Shadowfold 
HD 3850 512mb
2740 mark tings


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

FINALLY!! A benchmark my computer doesnt suck ass with!! WOO!!


----------



## largon (Jan 6, 2008)

largon
8800GT 512MB
3351


----------



## largon (Jan 6, 2008)

largon
8800GT 512MB (vGPU + OCP modded)
3481


----------



## largon (Jan 6, 2008)

largon
8800GT 512MB @ GPU 900 / shader 2376 / MEM 2106
3553
http://img.techpowerup.org/080106/FUR3553_c.jpg

edit:
50% core overclock
58% shader overclock
17% memory overclock


edit2:
Shader: 2376MHz -> 2430MHz =
*3638*





Did one suicide run that scored something over 3_800_ but the bugger collapsed into a BSoD immediately after the run was complete so I missed on the screenshot.


----------



## largon (Jan 7, 2008)

me: *tunes vGPU @ 1.68v, starts a benchmark*
card: *SNAP!* 
computer: *turns off*
me: "Uh-oh. That sounded like a mosfet crapping out... And smells like one too"



Damned 2 phase 8800GT.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 7, 2008)

My IGP is not performing well....   2mb of Vram is not helping either...  damn


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2008)

largon said:


> me: *tunes vGPU @ 1.68v, starts a benchmark*
> card: *SNAP!*
> computer: *turns off*
> me: "Uh-oh. That sounded like a mosfet crapping out... And smells like one too"
> ...



you blew your 8800gt?
damn dude!


----------



## largon (Jan 7, 2008)

Not the card, just a mosfet. 
Let the hunt for a replacement fet begin. 


Anyways, got a G92GTS ordered already earlier today...


----------



## dracosc (Jan 7, 2008)

dracosc
x1950GT 256mb
1334


----------



## dracosc (Jan 7, 2008)

Another one!

dracosc
x1950GT 256mb
1406


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein
HIS HD 3870 512mb
3387





Crossfire seems useless on this test. Am I missing something?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2008)

no its pure single card.. not affected much by system speeds either.. slightly less than my 3870 at 891/1275.. which is where it should be.. he he






trog

ps.. the tweaked 2900 cards do the best..


----------



## largon (Jan 8, 2008)

Damn, I'm just 12points behind Mandelore. 
Stupid mosfet got burned... 
:|


----------



## DOM (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 8, 2008)

^^ That's and awesome score for a x1900 series card, bro! I can't believe you are still wringing more out of that card!


@ trog100,

*looks around nervously*

Are you following me?


----------



## DOM (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> ^^ That's and awesome score for a x1900 series card, bro! I can't believe you are still wringing more out of that card!
> 
> 
> @ trog100,
> ...


lol I was thinking the same  and thats my 24/7 settings can push the card & cpu more but meh


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 8, 2008)

Very impressed! BTW, hope you and momma are doin' well!

@ largon,

I think Random Murderer's HD 3870 score fell off.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Very impressed! BTW, hope you and momma are doin' well!
> 
> @ largon,
> 
> I think Random Murderer's HD 3870 score fell off.



you're right!
wtf? where'd it go?
i had 3405 if you can't remember correctly


----------



## largon (Jan 8, 2008)

Whoops. 
*goes editing*
brb.

edit:
You're back up there on the 5th podium.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 9, 2008)

Newest, latest...

Dr. Spankenstein
His HD 3870 512mb @ 904.5/1314 (actual)
3443





I'm getting it now...


----------



## Blacklash (Jan 9, 2008)

Blacklash
HD 3850 256Mb 760|2038
2924





I guess XP is faster than Vista at this bench too? I am on x64 Vista.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Newest, latest...
> 
> Dr. Spankenstein
> His HD 3870 512mb @ 904.5/1314 (actual)
> ...



nice score.. i bump into u accidentally every so often.. we inhabit the same places it seems..  

trog


----------



## mandelore (Jan 9, 2008)

largon said:


> Damn, I'm just 12points behind Mandelore.
> Stupid mosfet got burned...
> :|



that GT is awesome mate 

im sure you will get it fixed! 

(oh, i didnt post my "other" score  )


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2008)

one more.. real card speeds with rivatuner monitor






trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2008)

and another.. this one should do for a while.. real rivatuner speeds..  it was set at 925/1290 in the CCC..






trog


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice benchmark but I think I need to SLI my video card .


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2008)

its an unusual benchmark.. pure single grafix card.. having two wont help.. and it scores well with an amd system.. my amd system card speed for card speed scored very similar to my intel system..

it also seem to favour ati cards..

trog


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 10, 2008)

*Laptops are evil!*

Here's why you don't want to game on a laptop! Tried to run OpenGL Just an error message telling me my laptop sucks!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2008)

Had to include CPU-z as most programs think I am on a 8X multi still....test is at 3.6GHz

sneekypeet
HD3870  877/1125
3236


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tigger69
Ati HD3850 256mb @ 770mhz core/1008mhz mem
2911


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2008)

one more.. this one would show 944 core in the CCC setting..






trog


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2008)

boy this is a very ATI bias benchmark .


----------



## mandelore (Jan 10, 2008)

trickson said:


> boy this is a very ATI bias benchmark .



not really, I guess it utilises one aspect that ATI cards excel at. the 2nd place is an 8800 gt


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2008)

trickson said:


> boy this is a very ATI bias benchmark .



its a pure a grafix card bench.. just like the original 3dmarks were..

its not helped along by massively overclocked intel cpus..  upping my cpu speed by 300mhz is good for about two points.. which is why i havnt bothered doing it.. 

its scored well on my amd system too.. pretty rare for a bench to do that.. except a memory bandwidth one.. amd still holds the crown there..

trog


----------



## largon (Jan 10, 2008)

Poor CPU scaling probably is likely due to the nature of the benchmark object - the CPU only "sees" 2 objects in the scene:

- the toroid 
- one "hair" of fur which is cloned by the GPU on-the-fly forming an impression of an even fur cover

And the bench is probably _heavily_ optimised for R600 architecture. That doesn't mean it's _biased_ - just optimised to use all available resources.


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I still think it is heavily ATI BIAS . JMO .


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2008)

whats odd is its open gl.. i always thought nvidia was better at that.. i know it heats the card temps up more than anything else.. its also one of the few things that loads my gpu at 100%.. 2006 dosnt.. at least not at its default resolution.. at higher ones it probably does..

trog


----------



## revin (Jan 13, 2008)

trog100 said:


> its a pure a grafix card bench.. just like the original 3dmarks were..
> 
> its not helped along by massively overclocked intel cpus..  upping my cpu speed by 300mhz is good for about two points.. which is why i havnt bothered doing it..
> 
> ...


I agree I upped my x17 EE from 3.4 to 3.8, and no help,even gave a shot w/667 bootstrap nada, but the BLISS from 630 to 680


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 17, 2008)

Random Murderer
HD3870 @ 931/1305
3549


Sorry trog, I'm taking back the 3870 crown.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 17, 2008)

candle_86

6600GT @ 540/1150
311


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

High score at that res 






GPU doesnt work it crashes my system when I try and launch it


----------



## KainXS (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah, don't run at high res with fur, its really glitched out at high res so its best to stick on the default res

what about rivatuner then

try to push the card harder, I have hit nearly 3170 with my 3850, and will go higher when censuspc finally decides to send out my cooling equiptment I bought, I hate those guys so much.

try pushing the memory, the 3850 gets bottlenecked by its memory alot


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

KainXS said:


> yeah, don't run at high res with fur, its really glitched out at high res so its best to stick on the default res
> 
> what about rivatuner then
> 
> ...



My cpu is holding me back. I have my core clocks higher than HD 3870 speeds.. I cant get my mem any higher it just locks up.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont know how my computer did worse compared to that of mandalore's when he was on a dual core opty and 2900XT, but here is mine:

CrAsHnBuRnXp
XFX 8800GT 512MB 725/1000
2811


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont know how my computer did worse compared to that of mandalore's when he was on a dual core opty and 2900XT, but here is mine:
> 
> CrAsHnBuRnXp
> XFX 8800GT 512MB 725/1000
> 2811



Your system is like 1000x better than mine how did I score higher


----------



## KainXS (Jan 17, 2008)

CPU speed means near nothing in fur, I have seen no benefit overclocking or underclocking my cpu using it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2008)

its all done by your card and nothing else on your system.. thats why if you want to try and make sure your card is stable then you do the stability test on fur...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> its all done by your card and nothing else on your system.. thats why if you want to try and make sure your card is stable then you do the stability test on fur...



That doesnt explain why a 2900XT beats my 8800GT overclocked though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That doesnt explain why a 2900XT beats my 8800GT overclocked though.



Yea.. My HD 3850 shouldnt beat your 8800GT in anything. This benchmark is WHACK!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2008)

It tests your Card and that only... if you look at my two posts.. It ran at stock first with a non flash bios and no mod.. Then I flashed a new bios, did the v mod, and went up almost 400 points


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2008)

Well still, my card should not be losing to a 3850 let alone a 2900XT.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well still, my card should not be losing to a 3850 let alone a 2900XT.


2900XT is very strong in this bench, stronger that the 3850. It's very easy for one to overtake an 8800GT. I'm guessing this bench is benefited by the number of shaders in ATI cards.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 2900XT is very strong in this bench, stronger that the 3850. It's very easy for one to overtake an 8800GT. I'm guessing this bench is benefited by the number of shaders in ATI cards.



yea, seriously crash, stop frickin whining.
this isn't a popularity contest.
the fact of the matter is that the only 8800gt, nay, the only nvidia card in the top ten was volt modded and heavily overclocked.
ati cards are just better at THIS PARTICULAR BENCHMARK.
calm down, unbunch your panties, and go run aquamark3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 2900XT is very strong in this bench, stronger that the 3850. It's very easy for one to overtake an 8800GT. I'm guessing this bench is benefited by the number of shaders in ATI cards.



That is right. It works better with a card that has the better shader. 3850/3870 is a better card... now if we were looking for what makes the Nvidia cards do great, then we would have a bench where Nvidia cards own.... This is a shader test tool.. sorry for your luck Crash, but thats all it is...
 Ocing is all about who can get the best out of their product... Plain and simple.


----------



## largon (Jan 17, 2008)

My burned 8800GT never came to life. Turned out the GPU had shorted when the mosfet fried. Anyways, here's my new toy:

Asus 8800GTS 512MB @ 802 / 1998 / 1053 (2106) 
3433





No vmods _yet_ but GPU is watercooled. At stock freqs GTS scores a bit over 2800.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, seriously crash, stop frickin whining.
> this isn't a popularity contest.
> the fact of the matter is that the only 8800gt, nay, the only nvidia card in the top ten was volt modded and heavily overclocked.
> ati cards are just better at THIS PARTICULAR BENCHMARK.
> calm down, unbunch your panties, and go run aquamark3.


Well one, Im not really whining as I was just trying to figure out why the hell i was getting low scores compared to that of ATI cards which are much lower in performance compared to that of my card. 

Two, I could care less about the top nvidia card.

Three, they need to have a benchmark that is not favored for one particular brand in cards.

Four, I was never uptight in the first place and since the makers of Aquamark 3 were bought out a few years back, there are no new releases and thus it does not work on any machine greater than XP.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 17, 2008)

> ATI cards which are much lower in performance compared to that of my card.



not in the fur bench they aint.. which is why ati cards score higher.. 

trog


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2008)

trog100 said:


> not in the fur bench they aint.. which is why ati cards score higher..
> 
> trog



Hence me stating that there needs to be a graphics benchmark that can run under Vista that does not favor one brand over the other.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hence me stating that there needs to be a graphics benchmark that can run under Vista that does not favor one brand over the other.



that's what WE'RE saying, the test doesn't favor ati, the 2900's and 3800's just fare so well because they have so many stream processors.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hence me stating that there needs to be a graphics benchmark that can run under Vista that does not favor one brand over the other.



Vista is just to new to have that happen yet... yeah, we all knew that it was coming out, but what would you do? develop for a os that we know runs and works or a os system that don't have a clue that runs, and will be buggy if we do?

I'm with you on vista, love it... but it will come. wait and time will tell


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> that's what WE'RE saying, the test doesn't favor ati, the 2900's and 3800's just fare so well because they have so many stream processors.



Correct, and if a developer would program a game using this many shader ops, the ATI cards would embarrass the nVidia cards. ATI was banking on this happening when making their design, but it hasn't panned out that way. Things would be a lot different in the gfx market if it had.


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 18, 2008)

HD3870 @ 985/1287 Thank you pencil mod!


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 18, 2008)

dude thats awesome. whats cooling that monster?


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a regular water cooling setup. This card beg for more voltage...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 18, 2008)

nice one but i recon u might well kill your card.. mine got very hot at 1.5 volts.. but i recon your score will do for a while..

i would scrape some lead of now u have it.. get the other benches first thow.. he he he 

and wile is right about the way games are written.. the 2900 was a little advanced for em..

trog


----------



## mandelore (Jan 18, 2008)

oooh, nice..

guess once my pump arrives ill post my other scores 

what temperatures were you getting?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just because I don't see any x800 class cards in the scores here is my x800XL@440/540.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2008)

Newtekie, are you trying to get the lowest scores!?!? lol.. looks good and sweetness.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Just because I don't see any x800 class cards in the scores here is my x800XL@440/540.



rofl it beats the X1650PRO


----------



## mandelore (Jan 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl it beats the X1650PRO



*X800* goodness!!

back in the day it rocked the shit outa everything...

i remember modding it from a pro vivo to an xt platinum edition, rock solid. its what i had when i first got HL2. Its daft how far the cards have come along in comparison 

but to the x800


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> *X800* goodness!!
> 
> back in the day it rocked the shit outa everything...
> 
> ...



my 7800GS beat it and cost about the same when i was looking (agp wise) so 7800GS goodness for me


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl it beats the X1650PRO



It isn't surprising when you look at the specs of the cards.

The x800XL has 16 ROPs and 16 Shaders, the x1650Pro only has 4 ROPs and 12 Shaders.  The x1650Pro is clocked higher though, so it does edge out the x800XL ever so slightly in Shader operations, but that isn't enough to make up for the lack of ROPs.  Add to that the fact that the x1650Pro only has a 128-bit memory bus, compared to the 256-bit bus of the x800XL, and it is no wonder the x800XL wins.


----------



## mandelore (Jan 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my 7800GS beat it and cost about the same when i was looking (agp wise) so 7800GS goodness for me



hehehe...

if only my original TEC hadnt melted it, then id show you some!


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> oooh, nice..
> 
> guess once my pump arrives ill post my other scores
> 
> what temperatures were you getting?


The gpu run at 38c at 1.51 volt
Do you think its safe to go 1.6 -1.65 if the temps are ok? (i have an antec spot cool on the pwm)


----------



## trog100 (Jan 18, 2008)

The Haunted said:


> The gpu run at 38c at 1.51 volt
> Do you think its safe to go 1.6 -1.65 if the temps are ok? (i have an antec spot cool on the pwm)



safe is relative word dude.. u are the guinea pig u tell us.. he he

i know what mine did at 1.5 volts so your cooling must be bloody wonderfull to keep it at 32 C.. u sure u are measuring it right..???

trog

ps.. its your load temps i am on about.. 32 C seems way too cool for 1.5 volts..


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 19, 2008)

Im using ati tool and everest to mesure the core temperature, on stock cooler it was in the 90s.
 At 839 stock voltage on water cooling it stay at 38 100% load and 985 mhz 1.51v still 38...
 the board is slightly warm to the touch. So the temp mesuring seem to work.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 19, 2008)

NastyHabits
6600 GT
152

Drat.  I'm not the slowest.


----------



## monte84 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi everyone, my first post here in the forums. This bench caught my attention and here are my results.
HD2900XT 1GB 832Mhz Core


----------



## trog100 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Haunted said:


> Im using ati tool and everest to mesure the core temperature, on stock cooler it was in the 90s.
> At 839 stock voltage on water cooling it stay at 38 100% load and 985 mhz 1.51v still 38...
> the board is slightly warm to the touch. So the temp mesuring seem to work.



reading the same sounds wrong to me dude.. 

the stock air cooler auto targets a certain temp.. i cant see how your water does that.. all i know is 1.5 volts generates a hell of a lot more heat than 1.34 does.. so u should see a temp increase of some sorts..

i use rivatuner monitor to give me temps read outs..

my results were at 1.34 volts.. the stock air cooler runs at less than 40% fan speed to maintain its 90 C target under full load.. the fur benchmarks heats things up fully..

at 1.5 volts the stock air cooler ran nearly 90% leaf blower style and the temps went up to 102 C..

with its fan running leaf blower stye the stock cooler isnt a bad cooler.. 1.5 volts did kinda overwhelm it thow..

okay water is better but 32 C at stock and the same at 1.5 just dont seem right to me..

my temps were with the card running around 830 core.. what they would have been like up around the 1000 core i cant imagine..

trog

ps.. i see u say 38 C.. my 32 must from an earlier post..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2008)

keepin it alive.....







Its at 518 FSB but I run a 7X multi....Im really running test at 3.626GHz.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2008)

keep going! i know you can hit 3400!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> keep going! i know you can hit 3400!



I really dont think its possible with the original BIOS on it!

Goin to try to max the memory tho....see if it hits 1400?????

Was playin COD4 at these settings....didnt crash in the 2 lvls i ran through!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2008)

this is what another 70MHz on the ram is worth.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> this is what another 70MHz on the ram is worth.



flash the bios!


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 25, 2008)

Graogrim
Radeon HD3850
Score: 2780


----------



## revin (Jan 25, 2008)

revin
7800GS+ 512 GLH
1203


----------



## revin (Jan 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hm so thats the score i have to beat im thinking maybe i yank out the insanly oc'able P4 rig i have and givin you a run for your money when my gemini 2 shows up
> 
> looks like ill be doing a vmod to my card as well though i have a PD930 i might be getting in a couple weeks hmm we will see how this ends



Well crap, i hate to say it, but where's it at?

So really, I don't know how I snagged a few more points, xcept I put in 2 of the new Sythe Kaza 3000 fans, and knocked about 7-10 degrees outa the case and off the cpu and pwm's.

 Now I've got 5 120's[3 are the AeroCool Turbine 3k's 1800rpm], 2 80's[1 the Tt smartfan] and 2 Tt92's one thats on the Bliss.




Random Murderer said:


> he's on an ee chip dude. you have no chance.





cdawall said:


> his is also a northwood



Guess you really ment a Gallatin w/2MB L3? I didn't study the entire differances between the G's and N/W,  but did find that my 2.4c cranked all the way up to 300FSB, didn't really stand up to the 3.4EE at stock, and there both 30 Cappers!!!!!

That's why i'm gonna try[if they ever get outa Canada!!] those 4x512 OCZ Rev2 3200's[2225], cause I think it's time to can the OCZ 2x1024 EB 500's, and 2x1024 XMS C2's, and see if I get PAT back.

Since i;m limited to a max of under 225FSB[dam x17EE] mabey I can recoup some of my cost back. I mean shit i'm sitting on 6gig's of ram, and got 2 MORE on the way!

 Thing is it's all badass ram and not giving me the performance that the XLPT's [seemed] to have gave.  It's still something to do with getting that PAT back fully enabled


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Graogrim
> Radeon HD3850
> Score: 2780



the 3850 can hit 3000+ if you overclock it, just push it with the fan at 100%


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 26, 2008)

I've actually got the core at the maximum setting allowed in CCC. There's lots of room left on memory though. I suppose I could flash a different BIOS and get more room to clock the core, but I get pleasing enough gaming framerates that I'm not really motivated to push much further.


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 27, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2008)

what Haunted? couldn't make it a straight 3870? haha! sweet fur... hoping to see something better then 3200 once i do the gcore mod again...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 27, 2008)

that one will stick for a while.. not may will get the core up there.. nice one..

trog


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2008)

trog100 said:


> that one will stick for a while.. not may will get the core up there.. nice one..
> 
> trog



looks like it's back to the pencil for me...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 28, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> looks like it's back to the pencil for me...



he he he.. i like it dude.. 

its all about how much lead u have in your pencil.. 

trog


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

revin said:


> Well crap, i hate to say it, but where's it at?
> 
> So really, I don't know how I snagged a few more points, xcept I put in 2 of the new Sythe Kaza 3000 fans, and knocked about 7-10 degrees outa the case and off the cpu and pwm's.
> 
> ...



dont worry its coming  im working up something big


----------



## revin (Jan 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> dont worry its coming  im working up something big



Bro please tell me you're not bailing on AGP

I take back my prodding
dont bail

Check out my new cooler

http://img.techpowerup.org/080128/Capture062.jpg
 I thought this 90mm was too small
http://img.techpowerup.org/080128/Capture063.jpg


----------



## KainXS (Jan 29, 2008)

revin said:


> Bro please tell me you're not bailing on AGP
> 
> I take back my prodding
> dont bail
> ...



Very nice, how much better are the temps


----------



## revin (Jan 29, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Very nice, how much better are the temps



 I'll try to get in some full comps in the next couple days, but as now i see about 4C for idle over the last 8hrs running[all closed up, and inside the desk as before]


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2008)

revin said:


> Bro please tell me you're not bailing on AGP
> 
> I take back my prodding
> dont bail
> ...



nope still staying on agp for now but i have something special coming...possibly an intel variant to...


----------



## revin (Jan 30, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Very nice, how much better are the temps



No dice hit 71c with a 690/1500 Fur run. Went back thru the log, from 71c to 42c in  60s.
Got tired of looking for a previous Fur log run, but dont think they were outta the 60's.

Ati show 3d cube temp down 3-5c.

Gonna try again with the 80mm.

Got too many fans to try to move around


----------



## warhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my run with fur

WARHAMMER
8800GTS 512 x 2
5437


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

warhammer said:


> This is my run with fur
> 
> WARHAMMER
> 8800GTS 512 x 2
> 5437



It's a fluke score. That score isn't possible with those settings.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 30, 2008)

not even with sli:shadedshu


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's a fluke score.


maybe not. check out the fps.
also note the artifacts on the picture of the donut in the top of the result window. he must have one hell of an overclock on that card.

WARHAMMER: run the test again at those speeds and give us another screenshot.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> maybe not. check out the fps.
> also note the artifacts on the picture of the donut in the top of the result window. he must have one hell of an overclock on that card.
> 
> WARHAMMER: run the test again at those speeds and give us another screenshot.



But look at the clock speeds of the card in GPU-z and SLI is disabled. That's what makes me think it's a fluke. And I thought this bench didn't support SLI anyway?


----------



## warhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry no FLUKe here stock clocks on video cards, have done test 10 times today numbers come up about the same each time and SLI is working on test.
I will post another test with CPU at 3GHz..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> But look at the clock speeds of the card in GPU-z and SLI is disabled. That's what makes me think it's a fluke. And I thought this bench didn't support SLI anyway?



i don't think tha's right, look at sneekypeet's sli 7600gt scores compared to the single 7600gt scores. i think cf is working as well, my 1950pro cf setup scored significantly better than single 1950pro's, and drdna's 1950xtx cf setup scores on par with 3870's.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i don't think tha's right, look at sneekypeet's sli 7600gt scores compared to the single 7600gt scores. i think cf is working as well, my 1950pro cf setup scored significantly better than single 1950pro's, and drdna's 1950xtx cf setup scores on par with 3870's.


Ah, fair enough. I must've been thinking of something else.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 30, 2008)

My 3850's score updated, no vmod on(right now)

3127





clocks are 820/1020

I actually hit 3217 but when I retried it I couldn't replicate it so it must have been a fluke


----------



## warhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E
As requested do you still think its a fluke? Also the GPU-Z 0.1.5 still does not show SLI working







[/IMG]


----------



## mandelore (Jan 30, 2008)

ok... how come your score goes DOWN with an INCREASED max fps? this bench is totally gpu dependant, so your score should have went up, not down

*fps max = 117, score = 5452
fps max = 118, score = 5424*

minimum fps has no effect on score, since i have identical scores with a range of min fps's

just an observation


----------



## warhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

I have no idea as to why you would need to ask the programer.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2008)

mandelore said:


> ok... how come your score goes DOWN with an INCREASED max fps? this bench is totally gpu dependant, so your score should have went up, not down
> 
> *fps max = 117, score = 5452
> fps max = 118, score = 5424*
> ...



system memory consumption, all benchmarks will report a drop in scores if run back to back.


----------



## revin (Jan 31, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Very nice, how much better are the temps



 Well the 80mmTT isnt cutting it now, 72 in Fur w/680/1500, and 5hr idle i see 44c.

I'll go back to the 92mmTT.

 I think i'll break out the silver antisieze and try it on the gpu. Worked pretty good on my EE

edit:

Max temp with new 4x512 in 3dm06
63c
New score also 
4584


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2008)

something odd going on thow isnt there.. when someone comes up with a score 50% higher than anybody elses.. how or why is bound to be ask..

praps sli has suddenly decided to work.. he he

i know when i tried crossfire on it.. it didnt make the slightest difference.. neither did cpu speeds..

some head scratching going on.. he he he

trog


----------



## magibeg (Jan 31, 2008)

I figure now that i have my new PC i must as well have a little fun with things


----------



## xxgg (Feb 4, 2008)

xxgg
Palit 8800GT 512MB
2623


----------



## warhammer (Feb 4, 2008)

This is all I done and it doubled my score..
Enabled SLI in the control panel.
Then under "Manage 3d Settings" go to the "Global Settings" tab. Under "Antialiasing-Transparency" select "Multisampling".
Under "Multi-display/Mixed-GPU acceleration select "single display performance mode". Under "SLI performance mode" select "Force alternate frame rendering 1 or 2" your choice. Under "Vertical Sync" select "Force Off".

Hope It helps

And Trog CPU speed does nothing. and the stupid thing is I can not overclock the the video cards in SLI to push it past 6000 points


----------



## mandelore (Feb 4, 2008)

ohhhhh... hahahaha.. so it IS SLI. well, thats cheating 

run single card and post your score


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 10, 2008)

Just warmin' up...

Dr. Spankenstein
HIS HD 3870
3708


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL
HD3870  

3294


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice score, TRIPTEX_MTL! 

While I'm on a roll (or before to card bursts into flames, kidding! @ 1.52V load max 71C)...w00t! 1GHZ core!

Dr. Spankenstein
HIS HD 3870
3868


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Nice score, TRIPTEX_MTL!
> 
> While I'm on a roll (or before to card bursts into flames, kidding! @ 1.52V load max 71C)...w00t! 1GHZ core!
> 
> ...



Wow 1.52V.. not a bad load temp though.  

Whats the core limit on stock voltage? 890 ish?


----------



## DOM (Feb 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein have you tryed v1.1.0 with CF ?

can you get both cores to 1000 ?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Wow 1.52V.. not a bad load temp though.
> 
> Whats the core limit on stock voltage? 890 ish?



I found stock volts crapped out @ ~880MHz. 1.47V raised that to 960.



			
				DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:
			
		

> Dr. Spankenstein have you tryed v1.1.0 with CF ?



No, but I've been feeling that this will be key for CF, seems SLI works in it.



			
				DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:
			
		

> can you get both cores to 1000 ?



Don't know yet. Just did the one card so far, though I'm quite confident it will! These cards are amazing me! Can't wait to get my CF back up and running!


----------



## vega22 (Feb 10, 2008)

i will push it for more later.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 13, 2008)

Candle_86
8600GT @ 675/1700/800
720


----------



## magibeg (Feb 14, 2008)

Just another shot at it now that things are tweaked a little better. These are my 24/7 settings.

Magibeg
3870@ 855/1261
3236


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2008)

sneekypeet
HD3870 512MB 904/1404
3449


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 17, 2008)

It's alive! but now out of breath... Finally reached that 4000 goal eheh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## candle_86 (Feb 18, 2008)

candle_86
8800GS
2278


----------



## Titus (Feb 19, 2008)

2289 o3Marks ( 30/50/38 FPS ) @ 1280X1024
2168 03Marks ( 28/47/36 FPS ) @ 1680X1050


----------



## warhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

So are we going to see any 3870x2 run the test


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jpierce55
HD3870
3447 score

Mine, and completely stable here:


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 23, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> Mine, and completely stable here:



nice score!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Oooh, something to have a bash at. Considering ATi suck at OpenGL compared to nVIDIA it'll be interesting to see some results! Especially at 1680 x 1050 as well as normal 4:3 resolutions.



just a little note, the big thing that caused this belife that ati sucks at ogl, doom3, and after a driver update that was proven not true, the problem with doom3=Id intentionaly setup a method of rendering that would run like CRAP on ati cards, there was a fix people found by editing 1 file in doom3 to change somethign so that it would run the shaders in math mode insted of texture look up mode, perf boost put it on par with nvidia, and caused nvidia cards to run like crap!!!....

well i will post up a furrrry bench soon see how i do!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 23, 2008)

NastyHabits
HD 3850 
2920 o3Marks






New system, New score: 2920
HD 3850 769 X 891, E6750 3.0 GHz, 375 FSB, GigaByte GA-P35-DS3R, stock coolers.
Next stop -- liquid cooling.  Yeah, I got the bug alright!


----------



## largon (Feb 23, 2008)

Please post the results as per instructed in the first post. 
Makes updating the chart easier. 



> *username
> video card
> score
> screenshot*


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone please make me stop before I kill this card too... 

largon 
8800GTS 512MB @ 1.46v 
3923


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> Someone please make me stop before I kill this card too...
> 
> largon
> 8800GTS 512MB @ 1.46v
> 3923



*slaps largon*

STOP IT!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> *slaps largon*
> 
> STOP IT!



*slaps random*

DONT STOP!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> *slaps random*
> 
> DONT STOP!



*slaps cdawall*

DON'T SLAP ME!


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

Ouch.

But... 
It's not even 50% OC yet. 
And 1.46 volts isn't really that high. 
And I'm _kinda_ fond of the smell of burning silicon.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> *slaps cdawall*
> 
> DON'T SLAP ME!



you stupid!!!


cdawall slaps rm again and runs


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm insaaane.... 

largon 
8800GTS 512MB @ 1.51v 
4084






edit:
Dammit, I _forgot_ to OC the memory.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> I'm insaaane....
> 
> largon
> 8800GTS 512MB @ 1.51v
> 4084



for you to have adjusted the voltage so quickly you must have a trimpot on there, huh?
mind taking pictures?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> I'm insaaane....
> 
> largon
> 8800GTS 512MB @ 1.51v
> ...



to hell with it go for 1.6v


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

*Random Murderer*,
It's not pretty since my glue gun broke after I got the soldering points secured. The smaller VR (vGPU) is infact completely loose but I had to clamp the vMEM resistor on the board as the wires are too long and I didn't like the idea of parts dangling from my video card by thin wires... 

The light brown stick is a resistor tuning key. 
Anyways, here's a quick snap:


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 24, 2008)

**slaps cdawall and Random**

Stop slapping each other!


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Feb 24, 2008)

X-TeNDeR
Sapphire X1900GT Rev.2 527/1602
1166


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> *Random Murderer*,
> It's not pretty since my glue gun broke after I got the soldering points secured. The smaller VR (vGPU) is infact completely loose but I had to clamp the vMEM resistor on the board as the wires are too long and I didn't like the idea of parts dangling from my video card by thin wires...
> 
> The light brown stick is a resistor tuning key.
> Anyways, here's a quick snap:



500Ω? that's it?
on the hd3870 we need 500KΩ...


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, the 500kΩ is a bit too high for convenience for HD3870 - it was my mistake originally when the folks over at XS were developing the mod. But yes, the optimal VR for reference 8800GT/S G92 vGPU is mere 500Ω.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> Well, the 500kΩ is a bit too high for convenience for HD3870 - it was my mistake originally when the folks over at XS were developing the mod. But yes, the optimal VR for reference 8800GT/S G92 vGPU is mere 500Ω.



well the 500kΩ is for the memory, there's a 100kΩ for the core.


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

It all depends on the type of the vGPU/vMEM phase controller and how they're configured via the resistor voltage dividers. 

edit:
On my pic above: 
vGPU = 500Ω
reverse_vMEM = 50kΩ

Reference HD3870 should be fine with 100kΩ for both mods.

edit2:
Weird, I just noticed the benchmark reads my 2x2GB as 2GBs...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

Ranomd I believe  used 100k trimpots on the v core and memory mod. Just didn't flash it back to its stock bios and had problems there...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Ranomd I believe  used 100k trimpots on the v core and memory mod. Just didn't flash it back to its stock bios and had problems there...



nope, 500k.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my copper ramsinks fell off, I replaced them all with the aluminum ones. I used arctic ceramic paste on the gpu, and now it is running ~ 7-10c warmer. Do you think I need more? (nope less I was not making great contact, I got it back on and now running cooler than ever  )

The other surprice is it is performing better and here is my fur score:

gpu-z/ati tool are wrong it was at 896/1262
HD 3870
jpierce55
score is 3500


----------



## Xazax (Mar 2, 2008)

8800GS 700 Core/1750 Shader/1000Mhz memory

Next week ill have another up and running for SLI

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4845/77850569vy8.jpg


----------



## isox (Mar 2, 2008)

isox
8800gs
226
The power of an overclocked pentium 4 at 3.75ghz!!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

isox said:


> isox
> 8800gs
> 226
> The power of an overclocked pentium 4 at 3.75ghz!!!



ouch...my 3000+ @2ghz and 7800GS beat that by almost 4x...


----------



## largon (Mar 2, 2008)

Something's wrong in *isox*'s score... It's simply not possible that the P4 cripples the card that bad.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

largon said:


> Something's wrong in *isox*'s score... It's simply not possible that the P4 cripples the card that bad.



especially in this bench cause its not very cpu biased at all!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 2, 2008)

Got some news...
I've been helping this benchmark's creator Beta test his latest version. Seems about ready. (He's considering rebadging it as "FurMark"-I love it!)
It will include a verification process for those who like to compete. The score page is here. The results look like this.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Got some news...
> I've been helping this benchmark's creator Beta test his latest version. Seems about ready. (He's considering rebadging it as "FurMark"-I love it!)
> It will include a verification process for those who like to compete. The score page is here. The results look like this.



if you need anymore help i can beta test my system should be a pretty good oldy to throw on there


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool!  I'll ask him.


----------



## largon (Mar 2, 2008)

X800 chips don't do well in this benchie... 

X800GTO 256MB
653


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 2, 2008)

URRRRFFF!

That's ALMOST as bad as isox's 8800GS....


----------



## isox (Mar 2, 2008)

I like my card mmmmkay.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

isox said:


> I like my card mmmmkay.



we never said something was wrong with the card we said the bench showed a very low score which is odd


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 2, 2008)

isox said:


> I like my card mmmmkay.




No offense, mate! I'm sorry for poking fun at largon at your expense. My apologies...

We DO need to get you sorted out though. This bench has little to do with you CPU. You must tell us what program you are using to control your card. There must be some settings that need adjusting.


----------



## isox (Mar 2, 2008)

I use the nvidia forceware 169.32


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 2, 2008)

Just for basics, you could go to "Adjust Image Settings with Preview" and pull the slider to "Performance".


----------



## largon (Mar 2, 2008)

I was expecting much more than 653 for the X800... It's at 664MHz/639MHz (DDR-1278) after all... 
Running FurMark was a just dessert for the card after obliterating HWBot 3DMark03, 05 and 06 plus AquaMark3 -rankings for X800GTO cards. Too bad 01 is a CPU bench.

edit:
damn, giorgios th scored higher in 03 and 06 after my bench session...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

largon said:


> I was expecting much more than 653 for the X800... It's at 664MHz/639MHz (DDR-1278) after all...
> Running FurMark was a just dessert for the card after obliterating HWBot 3DMark03, 05 and 06 plus AquaMark3 -rankings for X800GTO cards. Too bad 01 is a CPU bench.



my 7800GS beats here  and you beat that in every other bench but i think that may have to do with the 3000+ i tested on


----------



## Xazax (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea ISOX are you sure you getting enough power to the card? my does 2100 and more when OCed.


----------



## isox (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep 550 Antec NeoPower


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 3, 2008)

FurMark v1.3.0 is now available! Check my thread, here.


----------



## warhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

Again I ask the question are we going to see how a 3870x2 performs with the FUR benchmark.

I believe the developer is on a winner here and I would like to see this program used in reviews with all new released video cards.

ATI fan club any one with a 3870x2

You can try the new version FurMark here http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/index.php#download


----------



## KainXS (Mar 4, 2008)

who cheated to get their scores

we might find out


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2008)

KainXS said:


> This is the perfect way to find out who cheated to get their scores



yeah thats true, but I got a higher score with this one lol at lower clocks on the gpu


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 4, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah thats true, but I got a higher score with this one lol at lower clocks on the gpu



I get a higher score with this one as well.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> I get a higher score with this one as well.



me too...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 4, 2008)

It should work better now since he has the renderer operating on a separate thread. 
That was one of the big changes.

Why can't ATi get their drivers working for CF in OpenGL apps....


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> It should work better now since he has the renderer operating on a separate thread.
> That was one of the big changes.
> 
> Why can't ATi get their drivers working for CF in OpenGL apps....



my 1950pro's worked in cf for this test...


----------



## Melter (Mar 5, 2008)

Woot got highest of 8800GS so far! (Im on XFX 8800 GS).

Score: 2416

Screenshot:


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> my 1950pro's worked in cf for this test...



I've seen where the x19XX worked in CF for OpenGL but unfortunately these curent gen (HD) don't seem to have such luck.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 5, 2008)

What were your speeds melter?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh dang my scores been whooped and Raped, time for a quick update.


----------



## largon (Mar 5, 2008)

I always get a difference less than 10 points, last run score 8 points more 1.3.0 than in 1.0.0 at same clocks. 
Validation doesn't work right now btw. Yesterday it validated just fine, now it says: 


> Timer sanity check failed.
> Score NOT VALID



edit:
Nvm, now it works again. Must've been a problem @ the validation server.

edit2:
For some reason with 1.3.0 I can't even reach my earlier record at the same clocks, atm, I can barely get over 4000. I reckon it's time to try some beta drivers... 

Was benching at 900MHz+ and 2.5GHz+ shaders just a moment ago, too bad it always tripped at 60-80% through the test...


----------



## Melter (Mar 5, 2008)

Xazas my OC is at 720 Core / 990 memory.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah, thats interesting mine wouldnt pass it at 720 or even 710 on the Core, however is passes 3dmark05/06 fine at 720core but some games like COD4 experience glitches.


----------



## Melter (Mar 5, 2008)

i can run 730core / 1000 memory (2000 real) stable, but since thats the max limit mine can handle, i put it 10 lower to be on the safe side.

stock cooling on a 350w PSU too


----------



## Xazax (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope thats a good 350w PSU with AMPS on the 12v Rail, i have a 750W Quad Silencer 68AMPs on one rail


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 5, 2008)

tzitzibp
8800GTX 768MB
2625 MARKS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2008)

Pay no attention to the "Renderer" it actually is an 8600GT. I had to edit my PCI ID string for the  169.21's to work properly. No clue why. Oh and mind you this is a run @ 1440x900


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> tzitzibp
> 8800GTX 768MB
> 2625 MARKS



ouch. are you sure that's with everything set to performance in your drivers?


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> ouch. are you sure that's with everything set to performance in your drivers?



not really... I just thought I 'll join in. lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> not really... I just thought I 'll join in. lol



oh, lol.


----------



## Melter (Mar 5, 2008)

Xazax said:


> I hope thats a good 350w PSU with AMPS on the 12v Rail, i have a 750W Quad Silencer 68AMPs on one rail



I doubt it, its the stock dell PSU that came with my Dimension 8400 in 2005. no problems whatsoever, which is surprising since it says 500w req on my box


----------



## isox (Mar 5, 2008)

Uhh no u don't i have the highest one on a pentium 4 on the official furmark benchmark page 2462....




Melter said:


> Woot got highest of 8800GS so far! (Im on XFX 8800 GS).
> 
> Score: 2416
> 
> Screenshot:


----------



## isox (Mar 5, 2008)

And the new all time high on an xfx 8800gs with a score of 2483 point! This new e2180 has potential even though it is a gpu bench if i overclock this from 2.0ghz to 3.7ghz i will probably break 2500 mark!!!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 5, 2008)

Quite an improvement! Great work!

How has OCing that Cedar Mill been goin'?

BTW, it's GREAT to see so many TPUer's on the top 100 list! Way to go!!!


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 6, 2008)

HD3850 @864/999 + E8400@4050


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2008)

HD3850
800/1000
Score: 3220







having psu problems so this is as far as I can go for now

nice score ghost


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 7, 2008)

KainXS said:


> HD3850
> 800/1000
> Score: 3220
> 
> ...



death note? nice.


----------



## isox (Mar 7, 2008)

First 8800gs to break 2500 !!!!! and thats just changing the drivers, pm if u want them special drivers!

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=2ce26bc18e7948323f9a2fa716cdc73c


----------



## revin (Mar 9, 2008)

New Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

revin
Bliss7800GS+ 512
*1245*


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2008)

core 900
mem 1100
(CPU speed @ 2.45GHz (350x7)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2008)

918/1386 HD3870
3.6GHz run


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 29, 2008)

858/900






914/891





914/891 using Cat 8.3 (which is a smidgen better)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2008)

@ eastcoast...that would be a friggin monster if they had put better ram on that 2900XT

nice scores!

Now I have to come up with 11 more points....j/k


----------



## warhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

I just changed my power supply from 750w to 850w and my score went up


----------



## largon (Apr 4, 2008)

My mutilated Asus 8800GTS 512MB is now gaming stable at GPU:864MHz / Shader:2268MHz / DDR-2106 which yields 3857.


----------



## warhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice score
So If you had 2 in SLI that would give you 7714 score that blows my cards away by 500 points.

and thats air cooled ?


----------



## largon (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt SLi would scale spot-on 100%. 


And my card's on watercooling. I don't _do aircooling_.


----------



## Lu(ky (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are my 2 eVGA 8800GT SSC cards in SLI at 761/2088/1878  score 5650..  I will do another run this week with the same cards on my new Asus Striker II Extreme 790i board. And I will make a run with my new eVGA 9800GTX SSC cards SLI.... I should hit the 8k mark...


----------



## largon (Apr 14, 2008)

No 3870X2 results?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

largon said:


> No 3870X2 results?



the last test i did on my 3870x2 was when they first come out and it crashed my pc i dont know if the program is compatable with the x2 yet? i havent checked since.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 14, 2008)

This is just horse pucky! Why can't CF do SOMETHING in OpenGL apps?!? This is teh suck!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2008)

A run @ 1440x900





A run @1280x1024


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2008)

CrackerJack
x1950 pro 512mb
1278





i'll have another with my 2900gt soon


----------



## warhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

largon said:


> I doubt SLi would scale spot-on 100%.
> 
> 
> And my card's on watercooling. I don't _do aircooling_.



It does come close with fur bench mark would you like screen shoots?


----------



## largon (Apr 17, 2008)

*warhammer*,
It would be interesting to know your result with SLi disabled vs. enabled.


----------



## Lu(ky (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I did a test with my eVGA 9800GTX SSC cards SLI...  @ *800/2300/2019* *7059*  Lu(ky


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2008)

Now at 4105 with a single 8800GTS 512MB. 
The result is submitted to the official score board - but I forgot (_duh_) to take a screenshot...


----------



## warhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Lu(ky said:


> Well I did a test with my eVGA 9800GTX SSC cards SLI...  @ *800/2300/2019* *7059*  Lu(ky



Nice overclock I wonder if I can get a bit more from my GTS


----------



## warhammer (Apr 22, 2008)

largon said:


> *warhammer*,
> It would be interesting to know your result with SLi disabled vs. enabled.



And here it is Sli disabbled on the left and with sli on the right


----------



## largon (Apr 22, 2008)

99% increase in score from SLi. Impressive.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

mine keeps crashing out at the end


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it just me or what, cause when ever I run it with my X2 I get an avrage of 15FPS?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

CyberDruid
 HD3870X2s in Xfire


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

For some reason mine keeps running at 8x Anti Aliasing? I don' even have CCC running or set to that, it just keeps running it at 8x. Anyone how to fix this?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is it just me or what, cause when ever I run it with my X2 I get an avrage of 15FPS?



i get 40+ before it crashes and that xfire....


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

My score seems really out of line... Way low.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> My score seems really out of line... Way low.



yea, especially since a few of us have beaten it with a single 3870.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmmmm

Well I did snap a cap on one of the cards a while back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Well I did snap a cap on one of the cards a while back



 Might wanna fix that soon. Are you pretty skilled with the iron or are they still under warranty? Maybe an RMA coming your way soon.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, especially since a few of us have beaten it with a single 3870.



The only HD3870 that isnt past CD's X2 is the HD3870 of Coldstorms. 

Edit: retraction of reasoning


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> The only HD3870 that isnt past CD's X2 is the HD3870 of Coldstorms. Im pretty sure some of us know why his card wouldnt perform up to snuff



Please elaborate what you mean exactly sneeky.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, your going to have to,he never said anything to me either about lackluster on his HD3870.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Because it also was missing a piece, due to a failed voltmod.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Because it also was missing a piece, due to a failed voltmod.



Oh, I see. I wasn't sure how your post was relevant.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Oh, I see. I wasn't sure how your post was relevant.



the post was relevant due to the fact that all HD3870's besides broken ones were doing better than CD's X2...not a few!

funny how they scored within like 10 points of eachother as well!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I reran it with Folding off and scored about 3K.

I tried running 06 and it crashes...then I remebered I had the clocks set a bit too high in CCC.

There is no way to repair the cap that broke off...and since the card seems to be working (until now lol) I whought I would just leave it go. The Skulltrail has a molex beside the lowest PCIe slot and that is what pushed on the cap as I inserted the card: I heard but could not see the damage until I pulled the card to look.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Because it also was missing a piece, due to a failed voltmod.



his card was never overclocked quite as far as the others, not due to limitations, but because we never found the time to bench it.
the card ran happily, even with the missing piece.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

judging by his post its kinda tough to tell for sure what his clocks were at all.....are we to assume this was a stock run then?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=588848&postcount=259

 His clocks are irrelevant really....the point was CD's X2 is horribly placed in the scores list....even if Coldstorms card was at stock...CD's X2 should have beat it by more than 10 points!!!!!!


And TBH that is a shit score for CS also...do your homework before you go spreading untruths random.....

Stock run with furbench...if CS's card was OC'd there is something wrong with his card....proof is in the screenshots!!!!!







Granted I only beat his score by 78 points, but mine is stock and you claim his was with an OC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> judging by his post its kinda tough to tell for sure what his clocks were at all.....are we to assume this was a stock run then?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=588848&postcount=259
> 
> ...





I never had The "volt mod" on to this card with fur scores. The only mod I had was the pencil mod after the flashed bios. No ocing afterwards. We tried the trim pot mod and messed up. Oh well. I  stopped posting scores in fur because I was never updated the first time I did it. Like I tell people over and over on here. I never gave a damn about ocing until  I got my Nvidia card. So, maybe now I'll oc, maybe I won't... 
To clear up if I confused anyone. First post was stock settings. Then the second was the pencil mod.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I never had The "volt mod" on to this card with fur scores. The only mod I had was the pencil mod after the flashed bios. No ocing afterwards. We tried the trim pot mod and messed up. Oh well. I  stopped posting scores in fur because I was never updated the first time I did it. Like I tell people over and over on here. I never gave a damn about ocing until  I got my Nvidia card. So, maybe now I'll oc, maybe I won't...
> To clear up if I confused anyone. First post was stock settings. Then the second was the pencil mod.



So then your score posted to this thread was at stock clocks and not OC'd as random claims?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

First was stock clocks.. The second was with the pencil mod. and that was 3326 I believe... I'm at work and don't feel like finding the post with the score. But if you find my gpu-z that i did after the mod, you'll see that the clocks where oc'd. But not by lots because of the Gecube starting clock at 800... 
But after that i didn't post anything because I didn't care to bench. I had more things to do. But, now I do care about benching and hopefully I'll be able to do better with this Palit Card!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry for the double post but I'm not on the last page.. Work internet is slower then a kid playing with himself... It was 3328 fur score with the pencil mod and bios flash.


Edit: My card was the testing card for the pencil mod and Volt mod. After they where applied I never did anything after that. The only card that has been modded and oc'd afterwards has been my Nvidia card. But, since the new fur keeps hanging after it gets done, even at stock speeds now, I haven't posted anything about that one yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sorry for the double post but I'm not on the last page.. Work internet is slower then a kid playing with himself... It was 3328 fur score with the pencil mod and bios flash.



so the score in the listing is stock...wonder why it was never updated to reflect your OC score....once again tho its just a guess to the clocks run for comparison, as you never posted the videocard clocks.

I retract the statement of it not running up to snuff due to the botched Vmod, but Id really love to get the clocks from that run to try to reproduce that score!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't know at the time how to do benching for people. The fur score was my first time I ever did a post for any type of benching. I learned from that. Oh, did i learn. lol For the first temp I do have to say a few things:

1 I know that fur is just Graphic, opengl, but, I did have a dead mobo and ram while doing it. My Blood Iron and Tracers were NOT in the system specs at that time. It was a Gigabyte Dsl Rev. 2 and Wintec Amprox 1066.. I don't know if That will do anything for it...

2 is that the first bench is the normal Gecube HD specs. stock clock is at 800. So I don't know if that will be a factor for ya ether. 

If needed to do a run with the nvidia I will... Its a crap score out of the box.. I believe around 2400 is what I got. Since I got the Striker II board, and this Nvidia card, I'm going to keep a journal with all stock speeds for every bench, and then just keep making notes for it. 

As for the Vmod. Like I've said. My card was the test run. If done right with a clear head and so forth it would of been done with great of ease. But, because of doing to many things at once, there was a mess up. Like I've told you before sneeky. I allow RM to do any type of mod if needed. You have to learn in order to be as good as you are. I mean, the man brought the card back to life. I can't say he did bad by that!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

here is a furbench run no xfire on this single card only


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i never said his fur score was run oc'd, i said his card was never seriously oc'd.
> not only was his card at stock, but CS says it was on his half-dead gigabyte board that never worked right.
> 
> quit acting childish and let "it" go. i have.



oh and BTW its either OC'd or its not....since when is there a scale of OC'd...just mean what you say and say what you mean or show proof with your comments.

Funny how you of all people who runs around this forum with posts doing nothing but correcting peoples ideas and grammer , doesnt know the difference between overclocked and stock!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> oh and BTW its either OC'd or its not....since when is there a scale of OC'd...just mean what you say and say what you mean or show proof with your comments.
> 
> Funny how you of all people who runs around this forum with posts doing nothing but correcting peoples ideas and grammer , doesnt know the difference between overclocked and stock!



ok, you know what? i'm gonna bow out for a while and let you gather your thoughts and re-read what i said.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

All right now. This is to post stuff. I gave the truth and let it be. If you got problems with someone, please do pms... By bekering back and forth will do nothing more then allow infractions to come about. And I for one don't want ether you, sneeky, or RM to get one for this stuff. Now, back away and lets go for benching!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> ok, you know what? i'm gonna bow out for a while and let you gather your thoughts and re-read what i said.



my original post to CD's card wasnt the fact of a card being Oc'd or not....it was the fact that all scores on the list were beating his X2 score....you said a few ppl beat him ...it was all of them...once again you said a few...it was all...that was my point initially which has been drawn to some sort of arguement based on the fact that I researched b4 posting while you did not....that is all!

So bow out on that note instead!


EDIT: I just suggest it stops so we dont get this thread closed over me saying you dont do homework b4 you post misinformation...thanks


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, let's everyone start playing nice with each other please.  It is obvious that there is some miscommunication happening here.  Let's try to stay away from using words/phrases like, "shit scores", and "acting childish".  We all have our bad days, so just remember to treat everyone with respect here, and discuss things in a mature matter.  
Thanks.
-erocker


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Is this benchmark supposed to support crossfire?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

This bench is suppose to do both crossfire and sli. I believe you'll have some fun benching!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 22, 2008)

CF never worked for me, but I haven't DL'd the latest version. Doubt it fixes it. It's an ATi issue. OpenGL and CF was supposed to be fixed....these results show different.

We (ATi folk) need a breakthrough! Renaming the .exe helped a tiny bit, but not like it should have. I'll try with the latest version soon.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Well... I'm using 8.4's and no, crossfire doesn't work..  Get the same result either way...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

That sucks that it doesn't support ATI... For ones that know MORE about the bench then I care to, know the reason for it??


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 22, 2008)

From wikipedia Crossfire page comparing CF to SLI:

DISADVANTAGES:

If an OpenGL game does not have a Crossfire profile, the Catalyst AI system will set the rendering mode to Scissor by default, with no way to change it to a more suitable or faster mode, such as AFR. However SLI allows the rendering mode to be set for each application manually, even for games which do not have an existing profile. It should be noted that setting Catalyst AI to 'Advanced' allows manual mode setting for Direct 3D games, but not OpenGL games, to AFR. 

Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> From wikipedia Crossfire page comparing CF to SLI:
> 
> DISADVANTAGES:
> 
> ...



Excellent find..so do we assume the HD3870X2 should score the same(about) as a HD3870?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Why wiki.. why! lol.. I guess that sums everything up to it all! Couldn't of done it better myself! Well, I'd just confuse everyone then myself. lol

Edit: sneeky, I am fair to say your right. Even though it is a single card, there is TWO chips.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quick question:  

Is this benchie affected by CPU performance?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is this benchie affected by CPU performance?



it has been said that it doesnt...but there is an 8800GT score in here under 1000 poins, its paired with a P4.

I havent been able to see tremendous differenced from stock CPU to 3.5GHz!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> it has been said that it doesnt...but there is an 8800GT score in here under 1000 poins, its paired with a P4.
> 
> I havent been able to see tremendous differenced from stock CPU to 3.5GHz!



Ya cause I saw Newtechie1's 7900gt vs mine...  his pwned by alot.  Take a look at my CPU...  see anything...  O WAIT...


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Excellent find..so do we assume the HD3870X2 should score the same(about) as a HD3870?



If it suffers the same fate as crossfire in this bench, yes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I can think that it does. Because of the fact that I'm running stock everything right now... and getting almost 2400 points... but with a oc of the core I can get around 2900.. Then with the benching that I showed you sneeky, I was getting almost 3000.. I just need to see about modding this card to hit over that... 
But, until I oc this system again with the striker II I can't say yes or no...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Excellent find..so do we assume the HD3870X2 should score the same(about) as a HD3870?




For THIS bench, yes.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Excellent find..so do we assume the HD3870X2 should score the same(about) as a HD3870?



We could assume that, but interestingly enough, check the scores below. The 3870 actually beat the 3870x2 (our own Dr Spankenstein!)

HD3870x2 score

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=b29d9e280970d542d944b741edb90950

HD3870 score

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=d4b203d04d8fca58f86562841f380ffb

Good question sneeky, got us all to thinkin.........


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 23, 2008)

I WILL have 4K! but until I find a work-around for CF, that's about max...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 23, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I WILL have 4K! but until I find a work-around for CF, that's about max...



Still..Pretty sweet!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2008)

Since my system is at stock right now. I'll make a run with Fur that my card is oc only... I will show right now my card stock with the fur run.







As you can see,, that is with no oc what so ever. Now, give me some time and I'll Oc my card and see what it comes up with.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2008)

I think part of my low score was due to an unstable OC on the GPUs. It's crashing 3D06...

Not lilking this benchmark too much...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Since my system is at stock right now. I'll make a run with Fur that my card is oc only... I will show right now my card stock with the fur run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now, I've oc'd my card to what my system specs show right now... 770,940,1950. And I got 2978. 






If you want to ask sneeky, he's seen me when I had the DFI and the Q6700 oc'd to 3.5 get around the same score. I kept on complaining that I couldn't get past 3 grand! lol.. 

So, with this in mind. You can see my system is stock but my card is oc'd, you can see that Fur only works with the card. If I knew better about bios's I'd know how to oc this baby and show you guys everything!


----------



## largon (Apr 23, 2008)

*Cold Storm*'s missing score added. Thanks for the heads-up. 

About the Crossfire:
2× X1950Pro Crossfire -> 2106

X1950Pro Single -> 1323

Looks like CrossFire works for some cards/drivers?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

missed mine



cdawall said:


> here is a furbench run no xfire on this single card only


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2008)

Well it seems pretty clear this bench is optimized for Nvidia...at least judging from the scores...so not too sure what it's supposed to prove since my X fire set up will mop the floor with any Nvidia set up in games or 3D benchmarks.


----------



## largon (Apr 23, 2008)

*cdawall*,
Look closer, the score is there. 


*CyberDruid*,
Huh? This bench is clearly "biased" to ATi R6-gen GPUs, or rather, unlike any other 3D app FurMark can use the chip ~100%.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2008)

Well if Xfire shows no improvement and a dual GPU (which runs CF BTW) card scores the same as a single GPU card then the benchmark is FAIL. Meanwhile SLI rigs are scoring super high? Tell me this is not a biased bench.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

not too bad i dont think , , ,


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

i keep crashing out when xfire is enabled and the when i reboot CCC cant see my 2nd card?  wtf


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Uh oh, can you run your 2nd card as single?


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Well if Xfire shows no improvement and a dual GPU (which runs CF BTW) card scores the same as a single GPU card then the benchmark is FAIL. Meanwhile SLI rigs are scoring super high? Tell me this is not a biased bench.



No it's not biased.  ATi has a problem running OpenGL in crossfire.  ATi's problem, yeah it sucks.:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Uh oh, can you run your 2nd card as single?



i'm not at home right now but past that i really haven't tried i was more worried about the post issues i was having i will try it when i get home, but that wont be for a while


----------



## warhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> ...so not too sure what it's supposed to prove since my X fire set up will mop the floor with any Nvidia set up in games or 3D benchmarks.



Big words Prove it post some results


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749700
22k+ in 06 is something to reckon with in my book.

This is with two HD3870X2 on my QX9650 rig. It clocks higher than the Xeons. I only get 3.0 out of the Xeons. With QX9775 CPUs my rig would be getting mid 20K runs in 06. Also the CPU scores for the QX9650 seem way off...not sure why. Could be the GA-X38.

I admit the ATI drivers are letting this card down...Xfire with 4 GPUs only shows a very modest increase in benchmarks. However...it does alow for much more eye candy at much higher resolutions. 

Best score with the Skulltrail is

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5800100
Just under 18K...not amazing but certainly in line with a 3ghz run.


----------



## jtleon (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's the best FUR my work machine could produce. (see link below for details).

Update:  See second image now at 460! Wooohooo!

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## jtleon (Apr 23, 2008)

*My P3 almost beats the E2160 at a much, much slower speed!*



newtekie1 said:


> Just because I don't see any x800 class cards in the scores here is my x800XL@440/540.



Do my eyes decieve me here!  My Relic work box achieved 457!

To make matters worse, this E2160 is OC'd to 3328Mhz!!!  WTH!?

Now I am confused, the X800 has 16 ppl vs. the 6600GT at only 8 ppl!

What is going on here?  (see my CPUz below!)

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=55f0bf0c817accde18458804bf36cb75


----------



## KainXS (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd like to see how a 2900GT performs, I would be surprised if one broke 3K


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 23, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I'd like to see how a 2900GT performs, I would be surprised if one broke 3K



CrackerJack
HD 2900GT 850/1200  And only a few degree's higher 
2615


----------



## laszlo (Apr 23, 2008)

is this good?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2008)

laszlo said:


> is this good?



Its on par for the clocks you are running on the card , yes!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080423/Capture032.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080423/Capture033.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080423/Capture034.jpg
> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=55f0bf0c817accde18458804bf36cb75



i got the same exact score with my 7800GS


----------



## KainXS (Apr 23, 2008)

maybe having XP installed instead of vista will increase that 2900GT's score a bit . . . maybe

I was expecting a little higher than that


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 23, 2008)

KainXS said:


> maybe having XP installed instead of vista will increase that 2900GT's score a bit . . . maybe
> 
> I was expecting a little higher than that



oh yeah i know it will. I'll dual boot and see


----------



## warhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749700
> 22k+ in 06 is something to reckon with in my book.
> 
> This is with two HD3870X2 on my QX9650 rig. It clocks higher than the Xeons. I only get 3.0 out of the Xeons. With QX9775 CPUs my rig would be getting mid 20K runs in 06. Also the CPU scores for the QX9650 seem way off...not sure why. Could be the GA-X38.
> ...



Nice score..

If you look at the list (first page) it was all reds until I came along and took number one spot.
Now I am 2nd 
ATI was doing well and green was halfway down the page. 

I would be asking the question to ATI WHY!.
Fur bench mark is quick and easy to use. I found out yesterday that 06 can be xploited and you may gain upto an extra 1000 by changing one thing :shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2008)

warhammer said:


> Nice score..
> 
> If you look at the list (first page) it was all reds until I came along and took number one spot.
> Now I am 2nd
> ...



I know it. Actually there are two trweaks all "Pro" benchers do that I consider cheating. MipMaps and something else I don't even want to mention.

It's flat out cheating if you ask me...but since Futuremark does not care the scores are the scores. I run Futuremark like a n00b.

And yes ATI needs to step up to the plate. The 8.4 drivers are hardly anything to get excited about.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I know it. Actually there are two trweaks all "Pro" benchers do that I consider cheating. MipMaps and something else I don't even want to mention.
> 
> It's flat out cheating if you ask me...but since Futuremark does not care the scores are the scores. I run Futuremark like a n00b.
> 
> And yes ATI needs to step up to the plate. The 8.4 drivers are hardly anything to get excited about.



thats why I don't use 3dmark06


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2008)

warhammer said:


> I found out yesterday that 06 can be xploited and you may gain upto an extra 1000 by changing one thing :shadedshu



I'm very interested to know what this "one thing" is!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm very interested to know what this "one thing" is!



Agreed ...spill it...you cant just leave us hang like that...lol


----------



## wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

how does 4000 points flat sound for a 9800GTX?


----------



## spud107 (Apr 24, 2008)

jus done a bit more oc


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> how does 4000 points flat sound for a 9800GTX?



Sounds like I need to buy four of them for my rig is how it sounds...


----------



## wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

lol oki, ill re run it and get screenies.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

Update:


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I know it. Actually there are two trweaks all "Pro" benchers do that I consider cheating. MipMaps and something else I don't even want to mention.
> 
> It's flat out cheating if you ask me...but since Futuremark does not care the scores are the scores. I run Futuremark like a n00b.
> 
> And yes ATI needs to step up to the plate. The 8.4 drivers are hardly anything to get excited about.



When are you gonna spill it? We've been waiting patiently like good little boys. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

here's mine..


----------



## Fahim (May 12, 2008)

I can't provide screenshots because when I did the benchmarks I didn't take any. But the scores are below:

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB (513,1584) - 1613 FurMarks / 27 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB (575,1800) - 2423 FurMarks / 40 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB (620,1840) - 2561 FurMarks / 43 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB (650,1944) - 3000 FurMarks / 50 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB (730,2000) - 3357 FurMarks / 56 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB (675,2200) - 3110 FurMarks / 52 FPS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB (780,2300) - 3569 FurMarks / 60 FPS


----------



## CrackerJack (May 12, 2008)

Fahim said:


> I can't provide screenshots because when I did the benchmarks I didn't take any. But the scores are below:
> NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB (575,1800) - 2423 FurMarks / 40 FPS
> NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB (620,1840) - 2561 FurMarks / 43 FPS



is the first 8800 GTX stock, and the second one oc?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

DanishDevil
ATi Radeon HD 3870
3725
vvv


----------



## Fahim (May 13, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> is the first 8800 GTX stock, and the second one oc?



Yes, memory is crap on my GTX, only goes 20MHz more than stock.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2008)

Largon-

largon --------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 2475
Melter --------------- 8800GS ------------- 2416 
Lekamies ------------- 8800GTS 320MB ------ 2361
CrackerJack ---------- HD2900GT 256MB ----- 2615 
candle_86 ------------ 8800GS ------------- 2278 

my score is in the wrong place.


----------



## Fahim (May 13, 2008)

Can I have a place in the chart without screenshots????


----------



## Fahim (May 13, 2008)

The new version is called FurMark 1.3.0. Which version you guys are running???


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2008)

Fahim said:


> The new version is called FurMark 1.3.0. Which version you guys are running???



i'm using 1.3.0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i'm using 1.3.0



same


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 13, 2008)

Is this the fastest AGP system?

lemonadesoda
Q6600 @2.7
HD 3850 AGP
Furmark = 3337 (see second screenshot)











Actually, I impress myself... its up there, and even beats, some PCIe systems on 3870 or 8800GT.  No need to upgrade my system just yet


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2008)

Mlee49
8600 GTS @ 810/1620/1152
1263 marks


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2008)

Largon could you update my score?
My previous score was with a mATX board.

I have changed my board and ram since then.
Here's my current score:









Thanks


----------



## largon (May 13, 2008)

Updated & standings fixed. 

*Fahim*, 
Sorry, I have no reason to doubt your scores but for the sake of equality I can't post your scores. However please do bench your HD3870, I bet it could easily beat the cards you've listed...


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2008)

largon said:


> Updated & standings fixed.




Hmm.. I think my score should be under Sneekypeet?


sneekypeet ----------- HD3870 ------------- 3699 

P4-630 --------------- HD3870 ------------- *3653*

mandelore ------------ HD2900XT 1GB ------- 3650


----------



## largon (May 13, 2008)

Hum... 
I _thought_ I was awake...


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2008)

largon said:


> Hum...
> I _thought_ I was awake...



lol. Time for more coffee, eh?

On topic: I think I'll give this a run today at some point. Just for a point of reference, how does everybody's max stable clocks in this compare to say, 3DMark06 runs? Higher, lower, etc?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2008)

I'm able to run higher clocks with this benchmark, just because it's only a 60 sec bench. 3dmark 800/1100 and opengl i can do up to 850/1200 1.2 volts. You think it will hurt my GPU if I go any higher than 1.2 volts? I'd like to hit 850/1400


----------



## NastyHabits (May 13, 2008)

I finally broke 3K.  Can go higher, but need to put some heatsinks on the video card's memory chips.  Went to liquid cooling and the GPU is nice and cool (50C tops), but the memory gets too hot.

NastyHabits, HD 3850, 3051 o3Marks


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> I finally broke 3K.  Can go higher, but need to put some heatsinks on the video card's memory chips.  Went to liquid cooling and the GPU is nice and cool (50C tops), but the memory gets too hot.
> 
> NastyHabits, HD 3850, 3051 o3Marks



is that with any oc?


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 13, 2008)

Don't normally benchmark but saw this thread so thought I would give it a quick go.......

Temps_Riising
3567
Inno3D 8800GTS 512 @ 825/2063/1050


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> is that with any oc?



Yes, very mild. 
CPU = E6750 running 3.0 GHz (2.66 stock) 
GPU = 783 core, 891 mem


----------



## KainXS (May 14, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> Yes, very mild.
> CPU = E6750 running 3.0 GHz (2.66 stock)
> GPU = 783 core, 891 mem



cpu overclocking means near nothing in fur, that 3850 should be able to hit 1000 on the memory and you will hit at least 3200

get that memory cooled man


----------



## largon (May 14, 2008)

*NastyHabits*, your screenshot/attachment in post #603 is not there?


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 14, 2008)

Does CPU speed have much of an impact in this?  I only had a mild overclock on the CPU at the time I ran the test above.


----------



## largon (May 14, 2008)

^
*cough*
See post #607.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 14, 2008)

largon said:


> ^
> *cough*
> See post #607.



You  need to take something for that cough!  I need to take something for my eyesight thanks


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2008)

largon said:


> *NastyHabits*, your screenshot/attachment in post #603 is not there?



Very strange.  Because I can see it.  Here it is as an attachment.


----------



## largon (May 14, 2008)

Weird, I get "_Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator_" if I follow the link in your post. 
Oh well - updated again.


----------



## bowman (May 14, 2008)

bowman
8800gtx
2555





Now I have to go find the posts of the Ultra and GTX setups above my score to find their setup.. To see what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## largon (May 14, 2008)

*bowman*,
You just need more OC'ing, I think. Concentrate on the shader clock...


----------



## bowman (May 14, 2008)

largon said:


> *bowman*,
> You just need more OC'ing, I think. Concentrate on the shader clock...



I used furmark's 'stability test' option for OCing, it stresses the card more than any game or 3dmark06 (I rarely get over 60C with any other app, 65 running furmark stability test in RivaTuner). This is as far as I get on the core clock without the test artifacting, or worse, PC bsoding.

So it's a good idea to unchain the clocks and clock just the shaders?

edit: Wow, this is incredible! The headroom is much higher for the shaders. I was being too conservative, some part in me thought it would be 'better' to have them linked. Oh well. Score update!

bowman
8800gtx
2835
http://www.isarapix.org/pix18/1210790456.png

Temperature 'update' too.. 71C now. No matter, it artifacted on the notch above this, so I'm good for now I think. I guess I'll see once summer really arrives.

Well, that was all a bit rash. Unstable in 3dmark. This is the new score:

bowman
8800gtx
2744
http://www.isarapix.org/pix14/1210792691.png


----------



## largon (May 14, 2008)

Unlinking shaders has no ill-effects, on the contrary doing so can get you way more performance than pushing the ROP domain...


----------



## dark2099 (May 14, 2008)

dark2099
3310
HD 3870 Crossfire each @ 864(800) core, 1296(1170) mem


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

hey dark2099, what's your score with a single card?


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2008)

I think it was somewhere in the high 2k range, maybe 28xx,  I'll have one card out a bit later since I am currently reinstalling Vista so I will do a quick test with one card for ya then.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 15, 2008)

Crossfire now works with this? Interesting ....

Guess I will have to attempt to update my score then.


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2008)

I don't know if crossfire works, I just listed that I have 2 cards.


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2008)

Single card run
dark2099
3308 - I guess crossfire doesn't help.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Single card run
> dark2099
> 3308 - I guess crossfire doesn't help.



I thought they would've fixed that by now. It's a common bug with crossfire and OGL.


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I don't know if crossfire works, I just listed that I have 2 cards.



no xfire makes no difference in this test at all


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no xfire makes no difference in this test at all



yes, yes it does. it is entirely dependent on the cards used.


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yes, yes it does. it is entirely dependent on the cards used.



welll i have no difference on my 3850s whatsoever


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> welll i have no difference on my 3850s whatsoever



the 3xx0 series seems to have no benefit, but the x1k does.
no word on the hd2k series, because apparently nobody that has crossfired hd2k cards has the balls to run this test.


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> the 3xx0 series seems to have no benefit, but the x1k does.
> no word on the hd2k series, because apparently nobody that has crossfired hd2k cards has the balls to run this test.



ahh ok


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> the 3xx0 series seems to have no benefit, but the x1k does.
> no word on the hd2k series, because apparently nobody that has crossfired hd2k cards has the balls to run this test.



I've ran this both in single and crossfire. But once ATI release crossfire drivers for my card, then i'll post more scores. But 2615 on a single 2900gt is pretty darn good


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I've ran this both in single and crossfire. But once ATI release crossfire drivers for my card, then i'll post more scores. But 2615 on a single 2900gt is pretty darn good



lol, you don't really count, sorry.
in order for you to qualify, your cards need to be able to run crossfire, lol.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, you don't really count, sorry.
> in order for you to qualify, your cards need to be able to run crossfire, lol.



Well i can run crossfire, but my score is only like 2400


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

I decided to do some overclocking with my Gigabyte hd3870..

The Samsung gddr3 was clocked at 1170MHz..
No pencil mod, just overclocked the core and mem..


I did not go any higher because there were a few arctifacts showing up.








Arctifacts free at core 910MHz and mem 1150MHz


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Arctifacts free at core 910MHz and mem 1150MHz



try to raise the voltage up a bit,


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2008)

Tried the X-treme G Drivers and got a slight increase.
dark2099
3338


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

I could run 3dmark06 arctifact free.

Only furmark shows a few sometimes.


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> try to raise the voltage up a bit,



I never tried to raise the gpu voltage with overclocking, which tool are you using to do that?
when overclocked that high it runs idle about 52 degrees C, but full load it stays under 70.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I never tried to raise the gpu voltage with overclocking, which tool are you using to do that?
> when overclocked that high it runs idle about 52 degrees C, but full load it stays under 70.



RBE, it works for my card. But I don't know if it will work for yours


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> RBE, it works for my card. But I don't know if it will work for yours




Ok, well could you tell me how you did it?

(By the way my card has gddr3)

Thanks


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, well could you tell me how you did it?
> 
> (By the way my card has gddr3)
> 
> Thanks



Just change were i got the red cycles. You will have more to change though. 
I know this actually works, because i used Rivatuner to monitor the volts in 2d and 3d state. And Everlast, here's the link
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=771455&postcount=215


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info CrackerJack, 
I may give it a try...But..
First I'm doing some more reading/research about this, since overvolting a gpu is more risky then just bumping up de clock speeds..


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for the info CrackerJack,
> I may give it a try...But..
> First I'm doing some more reading/research about this, since overvolting a gpu is more risky then just bumping up de clock speeds..



yeah it's a risk, everyone will tell you that. But the higher clocks you get the less stable it will be, but change the volts will allow it more stable. Just don't take big steps. I went from 1.1 to 1.2. Doesn't seem like awhole lot. But I got an extra 50mhz on the core and 200mhz on memory. I'm sure I can get higher clock speeds, but then that's where cooling comes in. I only run at 850/1200 when i bench. I keep the fans at 93% speed. I don't get no higher than 75c. If you decide to change your voltage, take the clock speeds back to normal. Then work your way back up.


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah it's a risk, everyone will tell you that. But the higher clocks you get the less stable it will be, but change the volts will allow it more stable. Just don't take big steps. I went from 1.1 to 1.2. Doesn't seem like awhole lot. But I got an extra 50mhz on the core and 200mhz on memory. I'm sure I can get higher clock speeds, but then that's where cooling comes in. I only run at 850/1200 when i bench. I keep the fans at 93% speed. I don't get no higher than 75c. If you decide to change your voltage, take the clock speeds back to normal. Then work your way back up.



And you don't have a 3870 but 2x hd 2900gt..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 15, 2008)

For Random Murderer

Xfire enabled





Xfire disabled





Both cards were kept at these settings:





Also it looks as though I get better performance with 8.4 cats.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> And you don't have a 3870 but 2x hd 2900gt..



yeah i've just got 2x 2900gt


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> For Random Murderer
> 
> Xfire enabled
> 
> ...



so the x1k cards are the most recent to see a benefit from crossfire in opengl.


----------



## dark2099 (May 16, 2008)

Higher clocks, also watched the temps with everest for both cards and load with gpuz for the 2nd card and the 2nd card didnt see any usage.  
dark2099 
3394


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2008)

I just gave it another try.


Default core 780MHz overclocked to 918MHz
Gddr3 default speed 950MHz overclocked to 1197MHz and the chips just stay cool
(no voltage or pencil mods used)









Result:  3790  (os win XP)

Core 918 
mem 1188






Who said that hd 3870's with gddr3 are crippled cards?


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

Wile E
8800GT 1GB
3654
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=bef360706f6cae07f0acc12e1015c5ad


----------



## Fahim (May 17, 2008)

XFX GeForce 7950 GX2 1GB (520,1300) 175.75






XFX GeForce 7950 GX2 1GB (550,1400) 175.75







Will post my other cards later...


----------



## CrackerJack (May 17, 2008)

Fahim said:


> XFX GeForce 7950 GX2 1GB (520,1300) 175.75
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is your 6000+ running at 1Ghz?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 17, 2008)

CrackerJack
Single 2900GT 875/1150
2691


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> why is your 6000+ running at 1Ghz?



amd cool'n'quiet.


----------



## P4-630 (May 17, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah i've just got 2x 2900gt



First I thought that you had an 3870, I just ment that the 2900 and 3870 are 2 different cards and they probably act differently to overvolting.

I have downloaded the software to edit the bios, but I did not yet try a voltage overclock because I will have to flash the bios for that.

Is there any software to change the voltage from within windows without flashing the bios?


----------



## Fahim (May 17, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> why is your 6000+ running at 1Ghz?



Thats because Cool 'n' Quiet is enabled and the screen shot was taken after the benchmark finished. It is usuall stock speed @ 3GHz, i don't overclock CPUs.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2008)

To Largon:

I see you score pretty high yourself with your 8800GTS
largon --------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 4105 !

Heavily overclocked?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

Well i believe my 2900gt get 2691 is going be the highest, with just being on air. So hopefully there will be crossfire support and better opengl drivers of the 2k series. Once there is I'll do another test. But 2691 on a single 2900gt is really good. Consider how far I push it with just stock cooling.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2008)

Ok, it was fun this open gl benching!
Maybe I need to give it a try with my workstation's ATI FireGL™ V5200


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, it was fun this open gl benching!
> Maybe I need to give it a try with my workstation's ATI FireGL™ V5200



that would be interesting


----------



## DOM (May 18, 2008)

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=0f47c9f76efaab2d4ebdd853f087e541


----------



## dark2099 (May 19, 2008)

Switched to Vista 64, updated to latest Fur(1.3.0 from 1.0.0).
dark2099
3481


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> To Largon:
> 
> I see you score pretty high yourself with your 8800GTS
> largon --------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 4105 !
> ...



Yeah, he's a card killer, just like me. lol.


----------



## largon (May 19, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I see you score pretty high yourself with your 8800GTS
> largon --------------- 8800GTS 512MB ------ 4105 !
> 
> Heavily overclocked?


Yup, heavily overclocked - as usual. 
Shader domain frequency was _way_ over 2.4GHz. 
 


Wile E said:


> Yeah, he's a card killer, just like me. lol.


I can't help it. I _love_ the smell of burning silicon.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2008)

Once i get my internet running, I'll post screenshots of my 9800gx2 with fur.... It ran a 2972, and a 2980 stock... I just have to make sure that I don't go back and forth with playing with monitors... Duel monitors was 2490ish...


----------



## Fahim (May 19, 2008)

ATI RADEON HD 2900 XT 512MB (743,1656) 08.4 Hotfix






3068 FurMark


----------



## 3xploit (May 19, 2008)

8800gts 512: 3429


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)




----------



## hat (May 20, 2008)

cdawall my 8600gts is flashed to 740 core 1140 mem 1740 shader... I'm sure yours can do better


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)

hat said:


> cdawall my 8600gts is flashed to 740 core 1140 mem 1740 shader... I'm sure yours can do better



those are stock clocks


----------



## hat (May 20, 2008)

I thought you might have BIOS flashed as well...


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)

hat said:


> I thought you might have BIOS flashed as well...



nope its a 8600GTS XXX ed lol its starts that high


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2008)

mlee49
GeForce Go 7900 GS (Laptop!!)
828 marks










3D03 Marks 15964


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 22, 2008)

Very small update to my scores, from Cat 8.5


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 22, 2008)

is that 3850 AGP 256 or 512mb?


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> mlee49
> GeForce Go 7900 GS (Laptop!!)
> 828 marks
> 
> ...



did i read gpuz correct SLi on your lappy?


----------



## mlee49 (May 22, 2008)

Yeah I need another Go 7900 GS.  The're only $200 per card!  
The 7950 GTX is $500!!!  And thats not even the newest m8 series


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

HD 3850 256mb @ 796/1044 3144 o3marks


----------



## ntdouglas (May 23, 2008)

2 9600 gt's in sli. 740 1860 1020


----------



## ntdouglas (May 23, 2008)

Doesn't see all 8gb. lol


----------



## ntdouglas (May 23, 2008)

gpuz screenie sorry


----------



## mlee49 (May 23, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> 2 9600 gt's in sli. 740 1860 1020



Can I have your system? Plz?!  
Nice set up!! Quad w/780 and 2x 9600's!


----------



## dark2099 (May 24, 2008)

Update with Intel chip.
dark2099
3513


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 24, 2008)

largon,

in your results table, you mark *sli* or *crossfire*.  Could you mark mine *agp*. I know its an odd request, but i think its pretty interesting for people. I'm actually quite surprised. My little AGP system on DDR1 being up there as the No#1 3850 system, and faster than quite a lot of PCIe 3870's.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

all right guys... here is a stock run for me

Cold Storm
9800gx2 stock
2972


----------



## DOM (May 24, 2008)

^
pic to small


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

Is that better for ya?


----------



## warhammer (May 25, 2008)

Cold Storm thats a 9800 x2 card ? your score is a single card score (1 GPU)


----------



## CrackerJack (May 25, 2008)

^ yeah doesn't that seem alittle low for a 9800 x2. I would think that it would get atleast ~3500


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

Well, here is the thing. My Palit card (RIP) had almost the same fur as this card does... This card is at stock and will stay at stock for a little bit more. As long as it takes to do what I am needed to do. 
The palit card was a 1gb, one chip, card.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, here is the thing. My Palit card (RIP) had almost the same fur as this card does... This card is at stock and will stay at stock for a little bit more. As long as it takes to do what I am needed to do.
> The palit card was a 1gb, one chip, card.



+1. Don't fu*k with it, I luv ya, but I can't take your low hangin lip at supper anymore when your rig is dead!    Seriously, when the time is right, your rig will kick it my man! I be jealous!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> +1. Don't fu*k with it, I luv ya, but I can't take your low hangin lip at supper anymore when your rig is dead!    Seriously, when the time is right, your rig will kick it my man! I be jealous!



I'm turning into Wile E's little brother! lol... Nah, won't be killing a Card or Mobo, any time soon.. No need for it to happen. everything is hitting at the same scores as the 8800gt at stock.. why needed to do anymore?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

if you are getting the same with the gx2 as you were with the GT then what was the point and spending the cash on the card why not keep the GT


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm turning into Wile E's little brother! lol... Nah, won't be killing a Card or Mobo, any time soon.. No need for it to happen. everything is hitting at the same scores as the 8800gt at stock.. why needed to do anymore?



Precisely! 

Btw,God bless Wiley, when I screw up and blow something up and the wife bitches, I show Wiley's latest conquests and she says, oh, I see.  God bless Wiley! (I luv ya man!)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

All right, here is something for you guys.... with SLI ENABLED I have a lower score on Fur....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Precisely!
> 
> Btw,God bless Wiley, when I screw up and blow something up and the wife bitches, I show Wiley's latest conquests and she says, oh, I see.  God bless Wiley! (I luv ya man!)



Hahahahahahaha!!! Thanks.

My (soon to be) wife has just altogether given up on my hardware habits.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!! Thanks.
> 
> My (soon to be) wife has just altogether given up on my hardware habits.



well, to you and the (soon to be) Congrats! I don't think they know the needing of a burnt computer part... lol


----------



## largon (May 25, 2008)

*Cold Storm*,
You might want to use Furmark 1.3.0 with your GX2. Perhaps it can use the 2nd GPU.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

largon said:


> *Cold Storm*,
> You might want to use Furmark 1.3.0 with your GX2. Perhaps it can use the 2nd GPU.



Thats the thing, Since I had to put in a new mobo and redo windows because of a NTF something error at start up, I downloaded and installed the 1.3.0 version.... but I tinkered in Nvidia Control Panel and got this

Cold Storm
9800gx2
3032






I'm just learning the INs and OUTs of Nvidia product... The Palit card (8800gt) I used VDO tool and did everything... So, I'm learning Rivatuner and Control Panel


----------



## xu^ (May 27, 2008)

*Updated*

xubidoo
9800GTX @800/1200 - 2001
Score 3592


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2008)

the awesome power of an 8400GS 

not a bad increase over stock though


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

Cdawall, you just want to have the LOWEST score in here! lol.. Sweetness!


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2008)

823/1044 on the cards  not bad for stock ATi single slot coolers


----------



## CrackerJack (May 28, 2008)

hey cdawall, have you tried lower your cpu volts. The lowest I can do at 3.2Ghz is 1.375 stable. It's little less heat.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2008)

yea best i could get was 1.41v


----------



## Spirou (Jun 1, 2008)

Slightly undervolted due to my PSU:

Spirou
3866
Sapphire Atlantis HD 3870 Silent OC
noiseless @ 43° C on air, no voltmod



Had to bench at 945/1350 because my 12V line drops to 11.3V when benching at higher clocks :-/

Surface Deformer: 16206, Soft Shadows nonbranching: 4192, Soft Shadows branching: 8197 

  

Stop scratching your heads, all ye victims of mass psychology and marketing bollocks. As a matter of course my gaming performance is just better than that, surely 50% faster than 8800 GT, about 30% faster than 8800 GTX, and at least 20% faster than Ultra OC with no doubts. So stop daydreaming and get yourself better gaming cards


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 1, 2008)

@cdawall, 

somethings not right with your 2x3850's.  I have a SINGLE AGP 3850 and I'm getting a better score. OpenGL FurMark is not CPU bound... so its 99% GPU. I can confirm this because I get results with 1% for the same card on a P4EE and on a Q6600.

One of your cards is bad, or the drivers arent working properly.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> @cdawall,
> 
> somethings not right with your 2x3850's.  I have a SINGLE AGP 3850 and I'm getting a better score. OpenGL is not CPU bound... so its 99% GPU. I can confirm this because I get results with 1% for the same card on a P4EE and on a Q6600.
> 
> One of your cards is bad, or the drivers arent working properly.



i believe he's got the same problem as me. It's a driver issue.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> @cdawall,
> 
> somethings not right with your 2x3850's.  I have a SINGLE AGP 3850 and I'm getting a better score. OpenGL FurMark is not CPU bound... so its 99% GPU. I can confirm this because I get results with 1% for the same card on a P4EE and on a Q6600.
> 
> One of your cards is bad, or the drivers arent working properly.



Crossfire isn't working on this bench on the ATI cards. Not sure if it's all of their lines, but the HD lines are for certain.


----------



## largon (Jun 1, 2008)

Updated. 


Spirou said:


> Stop scratching your heads, all ye victims of mass psychology and marketing bollocks. As a matter of course my gaming performance is just better than that, surely 50% faster than 8800 GT, about 30% faster than 8800 GTX, and at least 20% faster than Ultra OC with no doubts. So stop daydreaming and get yourself better gaming cards



Heh-heh. Yep, Furmark has little to do with realworld gaming performance. 


Wait a minute.
Are you _serious_? 


Nah, you can't be. 


Anyways, you just _have to_ vmod that card you know...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Crossfire isn't working on this bench on the ATI cards. Not sure if it's all of their lines, but the HD lines are for certain.


Yep, I just noticed

CyberDruid -------- 2× HD3870X2 ----------- 2963

scores much lower than my AGP 3850.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's what I don't understand at all one bit, here I will let the pictures do some talking . . .









Now I thought there isn't much of a difference between the 2 resolutions. But with 1440x900 being my native res, would that make all the difference in the world? Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Spirou (Jun 1, 2008)

thx for updating 

I can't do a voltmod cause my PSU is already on its knees with my P4D at 4000 MHz on its back.

Have to wait until july cause my budget ran dry with that IFX-14 and Scythe Kama PWM i just ordered to get that lazy CPU (still boxed) on par with my new Maximus Formula without beeing roasted instantly


----------



## largon (Jun 1, 2008)

*JrRacinFan*,
1440x900 will shrink the donut ~10% in diameter, less stuff to render -> higher score.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahhh I see now. Thanks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

So, Largon, when we give you the screen shot, does the res have to be at the 1280x1024? Or if we get a better screen shot using a different res. will you use that?


----------



## DOM (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> So, Largon, when we give you the screen shot, does the res have to be at the 1280x1024? Or if we get a better screen shot using a different res. will you use that?



I think its just stock settings like all other benchmarks


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, but the reason I ask is that if someone does it at the res that gives them the best, will there be the use of it or not? I would keep it at stock settings myself.


----------



## DOM (Jun 1, 2008)

i dont think he will but I cant answer that ?  im sure it must just be stock than ppl will run it at 640X480 lol


----------



## largon (Jun 1, 2008)

I always check the screenshot and make sure the bench was run at 1280x1024. 
If other res was used I don't add it in the chart and I note the poster about it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

largon said:


> I always check the screenshot and make sure the bench was run at 1280x1024.
> If other res was used I don't add it in the chart and I note the poster about it.





Thats the way to do it man. Thanks for the heads up on how you check it all.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

CrackerJack
X1950 Pro 512mb
1369


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Got my new card . . .


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2008)

Daaaamn, those 3870's kick ass!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Just think, I have not overclocked it either. It's still at Turbo clocks and sitting at 37C idle.

EDIT:Well I do take that back. The mem clock was up a little as you can see in the GPU-z screenie.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just think, I have not overclocked it either. It's still at Turbo clocks and sitting at 37C idle.
> 
> EDIT:Well I do take that back. The mem clock was up a little as you can see in the GPU-z screenie.



Sweet bro! I really love that card man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

EDIT: Hate to bother you again Largon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

jr how do you think my rig would compair to your if i got the 3870 and could get my ram to 1200+mhz?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

You would pretty much downright kill all my memory benches and some of the gmaing benches i've done so far. Do you know where I would be at though? 

Killin' your proc in multitasking, that's it. Only differences.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

your CPU i know will kill mine. So we would be getting about the same in benchmarks like fur 3dmark. Hmm thanks JR.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your CPU i know will kill mine. So we would be getting about the same in benchmarks like fur 3dmark. Hmm thanks JR.



you should be right with me in everything and i'm dead even with Jr in everything


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you should be right with me in everything and i'm dead even with Jr in everything



I MAY pull ahead SLIGHTLY because of the ram if i can get it higher then yours.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I MAY pull ahead SLIGHTLY because of the ram if i can get it higher then yours.



doubtful want me to plop in my 2x1GB and do some 3-3-3-10 runs @ 840? lets see your shit top that hehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> doubtful want me to plop in my 2x1GB and do some 3-3-3-10 runs @ 840? lets see your shit top that hehe



I don't have the ram yet it will be here next week I think i can top that. The ram i ordered has Micron D9s and HPC OCZ reapers FTW


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

umm mine are D9s to and i have the balls to do 3v through them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> umm mine are D9s to and i have the balls to do 3v through them



I would put that much power in them but my board doesn't go that high  but your not going to give up your going to try to top me no matter what so lets just wait to see once i get my rig back up and not crippled from not having a video card.(300mhz bus is all i can get without video card)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would put that much power in them but my board doesn't go that high  but your not going to give up your going to try to top me no matter what so lets just wait to see once i get my rig back up and not crippled from not having a video card.(300mhz bus is all i can get without video card)



not to rub anything in by i can do that on an 11x multi  K9A2 is one of the best AM2 overclocking mobos available


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't get what multi you are talking about


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't get what multi you are talking about



i can do 11x300 ie 3.3ghz so i can push alot higher on a lower multi


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't get what multi you are talking about



CPU multiplier, take that and multiply it by the FSB and you have the speed of your CPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

I got you... I can't get past 3.2ghz on my CPU. I am not sure how low of a multi i can get and still get 3+ghz i haven't messed around with it much. now that my gf broke up with me i will i have more time to try different multi and dividers etc


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

trust me you wont top my rig in much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> trust me you wont top my rig in much



sounds like a challenge.when i get my rig working i will PM you and we can run some benchmarks


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds fun hehehe i need to do some i haven't since i had my K9A that bogmalia has now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2008)

Can we do a bench fight when I get home cdawall? It wont be for another hour and half or so.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

i'll be asleep i have to go to work you cna try and top my benchies tho they are in my sys specs


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll take all ya'll out!  jk


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2008)

I call BS, CJ. Leave your Phenom @ stock and gimme your best. MUAHAHA ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'll be asleep i have to go to work you cna try and top my benchies tho they are in my sys specs



how old are you? Were do you work? I am wanting to get a job so i can get some $$ it is getting about time for me to get my first car and I want a 06 jeta 2door jetta


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I call BS, CJ. Leave your Phenom @ stock and gimme your best. MUAHAHA ...



 That's easy, the DS5 don't allow oc for the 9850's... yet . I love this chip even at stock. I would get around ~2400 3dmark06 3.2Ghz (16x200). This chip I get ~3430 2.5Ghz (12.5x200 <stock) Can't wait to OC to atleast 2.8Ghz, or even 3.0Ghz


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how old are you? Were do you work? I am wanting to get a job so i can get some $$ it is getting about time for me to get my first car and I want a 06 jeta 2door jetta



17 and @ bestbuy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


>



you think you've hit your limit yet?!?!? or think you can get to 4k??? Sweet numbers though!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2008)

That is the limit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That is the limit.



It is and isn't... I take you as not wanting to do any mod to it! If a card hasn't been modded, then its hasn't reached the limit.. just the limit of what the person feels is great for them.. Which, I believe is great for you man!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 15, 2008)

nice score JR, i like to get a 3870 to see what i could do.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks CJ.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2008)

damn nice score JR you have moved up alot from your old rig. I wonder what my crazy ass would get with one of them 3870s because if your someone that knows me i am not afraid to voltmod and push my card till it shits its self... maybe i will hold off for a 4850


----------



## largon (Jun 15, 2008)

I will go offline starting 17th and will be away upto couple weeks - due to assorted midsummer activities - so unfortunately the chart will remain stagnant during that time. Well, I'm not going to be _completely_ offline, but anyways, I wont be patrolling the forum and downloading boatloads of Fur score screenies via the _GPRS dial-up "broadband"_ I'll have at hand to check emails and forum PMs. 

edit:
For the record, where I'm going there will actually be _no GPRS network coverage_ so browsing will be... 
. . .r-e-a-l-l-y. . . s-l-o-w. . .


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

largon said:


> I will go offline starting 17th and will be away upto couple weeks - due to assorted midsummer activities - so unfortunately the chart will remain stagnant during that time. Well, I'm not going to be _completely_ offline, but anyways, I wont be patrolling the forum and downloading boatloads of Fur score screenies via the _GPRS dial-up "broadband"_ I'll have at hand to check emails and forum PMs.
> 
> edit:
> For the record, where I'm going there will actually be _no GPRS network coverage_ so browsing will be...
> . . .r-e-a-l-l-y. . . s-l-o-w. . .



Well, have fun on your trip, Largon. Look forward to your return. I'll take care of your lightwork in that thread with the guy that claims his 3870 is faster in Crysis than the 8800GT. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

And I'll just post this little SS for everyone!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

Does ya'll intel quads only want to use two cores when using this benchmark. My does everytime, But changing it to four only helps alittle bit


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Does ya'll intel quads only want to use two cores when using this benchmark. My does everytime, But changing it to four only helps alittle bit



Fur is a GPU only test. It uses the OpenGL part of the card.. If you change the CPU oc, there is no change in the score.. I few pages back we squashed that bug.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Fur is a GPU only test. It uses the OpenGL part of the card.. If you change the CPU oc, there is no change in the score.. I few pages back we squashed that bug.



hmm i seem to get a pretty good jump coming from a 5k. 

edit, take it back. it's only using one core.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 16, 2008)

damn JR got higher then you cold


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn JR got higher then you cold



This bench only uses one core of the GX2 (In other words, SLI doesn't work), and it also favors the ATI cards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This bench only uses one core of the GX2 (In other words, SLI doesn't work), and it also favors the ATI cards.



I knew about the SLI and crossfire not working with this but i didn't know about it favoring ATI


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This bench only uses one core of the GX2 (In other words, SLI doesn't work), and it also favors the ATI cards.



True that. No matter if your using SLI or Crossfire, it won't work. It will only use the Primary or Master cpu...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I knew about the SLI and crossfire not working with this but i didn't know about it favoring ATI



Yep. Apparently the DX10 ATI cards can be quite the OGL powerhouses.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I knew about the SLI and crossfire not working with this but i didn't know about it favoring ATI



Yeah, this is a sure ATI bench. I got the same clocks at stock with my gx2 as I got with my Palit card oc'ed to its death...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

A few people have gotten SLI to work, but I'm not sure how they did it. Nobody has gotten Crossfire to work yet, afaik.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> A few people have gotten SLI to work, but I'm not sure how they did it. Nobody has gotten Crossfire to work yet, afaik.




Edit:
Maybe Lu(key can tell us how he worked his SLI wonders...... Me, I'm just glad that I have a great running card that I really don't have to tinker with.. lol Benches to me aren't the world.. But, that is just me.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nobody has gotten Crossfire to work yet, afaik.



CrossFire X explored
http://techreport.com/articles.x/14284


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> CrossFire X explored
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/14284



??? Wile e's meaning as of opengl scores... Crossfire works perfectly on everything else but opengl..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> ??? Wile e's meaning as of opengl scores... Crossfire works perfectly on everything else but opengl..



I understand that, but opengl hasn't been added to the CrossfireX drivers yet. That was the point of me showing that article.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I understand that, but opengl hasn't been added to the CrossfireX drivers yet. That was the point of me showing that article.



ahh.. I see now. thanks for that info then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 17, 2008)

Buck Nasty
Asus EAH3870 
3451 Furmark Points
Not bad for my HTPC....


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2008)

hehe CPUZ fucked up its says your 8650 is an X4 phenom OOPS!


----------



## blTb (Jun 19, 2008)

My First Score: 2810 oMarks.
M3A-H/HDMI , Athlon X2 5000+ BE, 2x2 GB DDR2-1066 Pariot, HD3850(256M)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres my result:





[/img]
Full specs in sig. Catalyst 8.6.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2008)

blTb said:


> My First Score: 2810 oMarks.
> M3A-H/HDMI , Athlon X2 5000+ BE, 2x2 GB DDR2-1066 Pariot, HD3850(256M)



have you tried the 1.32v bios mod on your 3850?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 19, 2008)

@ batmang,

This stinks (not you score)! The fact that they claimed Cat8.6 would have some manner of OpenGL improvements.

...apparently not CF support for OGL apps...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> @ batmang,
> 
> This stinks (not you score)! The fact that they claimed Cat8.6 would have some manner of OpenGL improvements.
> 
> ...apparently not CF support for OGL apps...



i'm right here with you i want to see better xfire support in everything....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^ yeah, it does stink.


----------



## HTC (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> @ batmang,
> 
> This stinks (not you score)! The fact that they claimed Cat8.6 would have some manner of OpenGL improvements.
> 
> *...apparently not CF support for OGL apps...*



SLI also doesn't work for Fur Mark:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62611&highlight=9800gx2

I would say that the problem lies solely with the app in question.


----------



## blTb (Jun 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> have you tried the 1.32v bios mod on your 3850?


Not yet. I just found my VF-900CU w/o VRAM heatsinks (lost them after moving to the new place). I don't wanna burn my card until i get the new ones.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2008)

blTb said:


> Not yet. I just found my VF-900CU w/o VRAM heatsinks (lost them after moving to the new place). I don't wanna burn my card until i get the new ones.



i'm running it just fine on the stock cooler crank the fan to ~80% an she does just fine


----------



## Lu(ky (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow no one out there with some new 4850 to smoke my 2 SOLD eVGA 9800GTX SSC cards yet? Well when I get my 2 4870 CF I will repost my new top mark...


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

2938
3870
AMD x2 4200


----------



## warhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

LARGON Have a look at this score ATi Radeon HD 3870 X2...6751 on his first run and on his 2nd run 11801 please enlighten me on how it is so http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_scores.php
looks like all our ATI crew were sold dud cards.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 25, 2008)

i have a 2960 score


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

erocker
HD 4850


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

Mmmmmm ....


Nice score E! How much difference in gaming performance was there over the HD3870?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

That is one hell of a score! and its not even oc'd yet! Come on Palit!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmmmm ....
> 
> 
> Nice score E! How much difference in gaming performance was there over the HD3870?



Quite a bit!  I'm guessing 20 - 30% increase.  All I know is, I can set AA and AF to the max in games like TF2, HL2 ep. 2 and some others.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

I seen erocker has already got 1.4.0 FurMark, But for the one's that don't here you go.
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

Version 1.4.0 - June 23, 2008 
New: added full QXSGA mode: 2560x2048. 
New: added an extreme burning mode for stability test. This mode available in command line: /xtreme_burning Launch FurMark-Xtreme-Burning.bat. 
New: added command line parameters (see the start-Benchmark-Standard-Mode.bat file for parameters list). Now you can control FurMark's resolution, msaa level, CPU affinity, etc., using command line. This new feature has been added to allow FurMark to be used with OCCT (www.ocbase.com). 
Change: time in score dialog box is now in milliseconds. 
Change: improved driver detection. 
Known issue: under Vista with ForceWare graphics drivers (tested with 169.28 and 175.16), if the desktop resolution is equal to benchmark selected resolution, the swith back from fullscreen mode to windowed mode (at the end of the benchmark) fails and the user can't see the score dialog box. This issue has not been observed with Catalyst or S3 graphics drivers. A workaround is detailed in this post @ Geeks3D.com.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 26, 2008)

here's a furmark with a stock 4850.


----------



## blTb (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! I think it's time to sell my HD3850 and get HD4k(or two of them)!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2008)

how many watt PSU does a 4870 need?


----------



## blTb (Jun 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many watt PSU does a 4870 need?



http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd4800/requirements.html


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 26, 2008)

dark2099
HD 4850 at both stock and max OC


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

has anybody use this program with a 2 4850?


----------



## largon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all, I'm back - for the moment. (I'll leave for _another_ vacation starting late next week [3rd/4th July -> ?])

Anyways, I was exited to see how those HD4850s score... 
Very nice it seems! 
 - -

*candle_86*, *hayder.master*,
Please post screenies... 


warhammer said:


> Have a look at this score ATi Radeon HD 3870 X2...6751 on his first run and on his 2nd run 11801 please enlighten me on how it is so http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_scores.php
> looks like all our ATI crew were sold dud cards.


Perhaps this has something to do with those HD3870X2 scores... 
->

"Graphics Drivers: Unknown version"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as "Unknown version" goes. I get the same with ATi 8.6 Hotfix drivers. Does not effect my score any but the drivers did help stability.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks blTb that is what i was looking for.


----------



## 3xploit (Jun 26, 2008)

8800gts 512
3765


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2008)

If i can get the money i will get a 4870 if not i will be getting a 4850


----------



## DOM (Jun 26, 2008)

*updated score*

stock cooling stock volts


----------



## winit_a (Jun 26, 2008)

user winit_a
score 4905
Powercolor HD4850  690/1125


----------



## winit_a (Jun 26, 2008)

user winit_a
score 4945
E2180 @ 3.00GHz
2GB   DDR800
Powercolor HD4850 695/1135




update
score 5660
Powercolor HD4850 700/1200


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I can't wait till my 4870's get here. I want to obliterate this bench. lol.

It's quickly becoming one of my favorite benches. I don't have to worry about my cpu clocks, it's very consistent, it consumes very little time, and it scales almost perfectly. We need more benches like this. lol.


----------



## largon (Jun 27, 2008)

Now at *4213* with an aged reference G92GTS 512MB! 
Card at 864MHz / 2430MHz / DDR-2106
vGPU at mere 1.513v - got lots of voltage headroom to play with... 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080627/FUR4213_largon.png

edit:
*4225*
Bumped memory a bit...


----------



## winit_a (Jun 27, 2008)

user winit_a
E2180 @ 3.00GHz
2GB   DDR800
score 5660
Powercolor HD4850 700/1200


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

*6099 * HD 4870.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2008)

You're killing me by posting these benches erocker. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You're killing me by posting these benches erocker. lol.



Tell me about it! The Gx2 can't even get over 3400! lol...Man, are these card killing all the benches we have here! 
Erocker, you'd the man!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

Darn, I no longer have the #4 spot, time to go cry in a corner.


----------



## largon (Jun 28, 2008)

The numbers HD4870s put out are craaaaazy... 



Cold Storm said:


> The Gx2 can't even get over 3400!


GX2 internal SLi doesn't work in FurBench -> GX2 scores like a single card.


----------



## freakshow (Jun 28, 2008)

here is my score 5897


----------



## purecain (Jun 28, 2008)

my score 6420


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice Purecain!

Do the clocks not show up in GPU-Z?  What clocks is your card at?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

largon said:


> The numbers HD4870s put out are craaaaazy...
> 
> GX2 internal SLi doesn't work in FurBench -> GX2 scores like a single card.



Yeah, I know that.. Even posted it for everyone else... Lol.. I love this bench mark, but only use it for GPU clock stability..


----------



## largon (Jun 28, 2008)

Why no 800MHz+ OCs on HD48_0s yet? What's holding them back? 

*Cold Storm*,
Heh, I didn't realize atm of posting that the GX2 result was infact yours.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2008)

largon said:


> Why no 800MHz+ OCs on HD48_0s yet? What's holding them back?


I'm gonna guess heat, maybe?


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

largon said:


> Why no 800MHz+ OCs on HD48_0s yet? What's holding them back?
> 
> *Cold Storm*,
> Heh, I didn't realize atm of posting that the GX2 result was infact yours.



Heat, problems with RBE, drivers.  I've pulled my 4870 for now untill some bugs are fixed and I can get fan control.  The drivers seem to work much better for the 4850's than the 4870's.  They are two very different cards.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 29, 2008)

EDIT:  Wrong resolution, will upgrade monitor to bench system!


----------



## freakshow (Jun 29, 2008)

here is an update on my furmark score 5965 trying to get to the 6000 mark *sigh* lol


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 30, 2008)

freakshow said:


> here is an update on my furmark score 5965 trying to get to the 6000 mark *sigh* lol



wow, 6000 , the 4850 run well , good work


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> UPDATE: 1428
> 8600 gts @ 850/1121/1905​http://img.techpowerup.org/080628/Capture008802.jpg



I just noticed, you're running the wrong res, friend. It has to be at 1280x1024. You're running 1024x768. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 1, 2008)

stock 3850
Athlon X2 @ 2.5ghz


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 1, 2008)

5415 at the default settings.  HD4850 w/ a phenom 9500


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 1, 2008)

candle... i can get an AGP3850 to 3344. So I bet you can push that PCIe3850 a bit harder!


----------



## kingkongtol (Jul 1, 2008)

kingkongtol
9600gt
1807marks





is it true?, wow radeon card really superior at this bench...


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 1, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> candle... i can get an AGP3850 to 3344. So I bet you can push that PCIe3850 a bit harder!



tried even a mild OC it won't budge past 700/900 so its not even worth it lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> tried even a mild OC it won't budge past 700/900 so its not even worth it lol



volt mod it through the BIOS


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> tried even a mild OC it won't budge past 700/900 so its not even worth it lol


AGP pwns PCIe? Cant be...


----------



## Lu(ky (Jul 2, 2008)

This run is with the new version 1.4 not 1.0  And I must say this 4870 with this GDDR5 memory is insanely fast. Look at the number 1 spot on here still at the TOP tell someone get's a pair of these 4870 in CF to smoke my 2 x 9800 GTX SSC cards. All in all this HIS HD 4870 card rocks and I can not wait for the 4870 X2 to come out.

*SCORE 6106*


----------



## freakshow (Jul 2, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> wow, 6000 , the 4850 run well , good work



ya trying to lol but i think its a no go for now,  atleast until i get a aftermarket cooler


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 2, 2008)

freakshow said:


> ya trying to lol but i think its a no go for now,  atleast until i get a aftermarket cooler




i see amd made a new program for 4850, i think it called shrink , it can be control of you gpu fan maybe you don't need to get new cooler


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 2, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> AGP pwns PCIe? Cant be...



actully yes it does, at least it used to the AGP 6800Ultra was actully faster than the PCIe 6800Ultra back in the day i think it had to do with latancy or something


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

damn almost the lowest score


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 2, 2008)

@cda wall. try downclocking your processor..I'm thinking x3 multi lol.


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2008)

what happened to your 3850s?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

hat said:


> what happened to your 3850s?



traded for more shit



Ninkobwi said:


> @cda wall. try downclocking your processor..I'm thinking x3 multi lol.




might help


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2008)

@cdawall i get 43 with my onboard even with a 50% overclock on the onboard GPU lmao


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2008)

Unofficial score until I post a screenie is 3693. Just cannot break 3700 for the life of me .


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Unofficial score until I post a screenie is 3693. Just cannot break 3700 for the life of me .



woot take off the 69 part of your score and guess what you got my score!!!!


----------



## bryan_d (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey all,

Just been fiddling around with the computer and got this:

2666 Points!






eVGA 8800GS 384MB

bryan_d


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 3, 2008)

bryan_d said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just been fiddling around with the computer and got this:
> 
> ...



Nice Bryan!


----------



## purecain (Jul 3, 2008)

i thought crossfire and sli wasnt supported in this bench.... i have 2 4870's and no way can i get crossfire to work with this.... doesnt this make the bench a little unfair.... multi gpu vs single gpu system.... 

i'm only bothered because i'd have the top spot otherwise.....


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 3, 2008)

purecain said:


> i thought crossfire and sli wasnt supported in this bench.... i have 2 4870's and no way can i get crossfire to work with this.... doesnt this make the bench a little unfair.... multi gpu vs single gpu system....
> 
> i'm only bothered because i'd have the top spot otherwise.....



dude just bench with one card, you'll still have a nice score!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 3, 2008)

ok this is my 3870 stock run
2932


----------



## largon (Jul 4, 2008)

purecain said:


> i thought crossfire and sli wasnt supported in this bench.... i have 2 4870's and no way can i get crossfire to work with this.... doesnt this make the bench a little unfair.... multi gpu vs single gpu system....


It's AMD's fault Crossfire with HD2k/HD3k/HD4k series GPUs doesn't work in this bench.


----------



## purecain (Jul 4, 2008)

must be a work around... i'll try renaming it to a game which has a crossfire profile....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 4, 2008)

purecain said:


> must be a work around... i'll try renaming it to a game which has a crossfire profile....



doesn't work, done tried it.


----------



## purecain (Jul 4, 2008)

got to be a way.... or we wont be able to compete with this benchmark against dual gpu machines....


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 5, 2008)

just got my 4870 today... thought id do a Furmark test:


----------



## largon (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going offline starting tomorrow and will stay offline for about a week. 
So no updates to the chart until then.


----------



## purecain (Jul 8, 2008)

Zotac GeForce GTX280 1GB DDR3 (684/1296/1404) 177.35
only scored 4576.... glad i went for 4870's....

link http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php?topic=784.120


----------



## Lu(ky (Jul 8, 2008)

purecain said:


> i thought crossfire and sli wasnt supported in this bench.... i have 2 4870's and no way can i get crossfire to work with this.... doesnt this make the bench a little unfair.... multi gpu vs single gpu system....
> 
> i'm only bothered because i'd have the top spot otherwise.....




Wow I didnt know Crossfire will not work with it? What happens when you try? Will it reject? I am so suprised my TOP #1 score it still unbeaten, and yes I know for a fact 2 x 4850/4870 will smoke my old 9800GTX in SLI. I am very interested to see by how much? Because if my 1 4870 scored a 6100 then I am thinking it should be around 9-10K range in CF.


----------



## purecain (Jul 8, 2008)

i've been trying to make it work all morning.
the most frustrating part is that someone with two 3870's managed it and scored 11000+ so it is possible... 
i've had no luck so far....


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 8, 2008)

perhaps they did this:






[/IMG]

At first glance it looks like a great score... but i cheated by putting the time on 90000


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 9, 2008)

heres a real one 
I tried my XP installation this time... and maxxed the overclock on the 4870 to 790/1100
18 points difference and 1fps in XP (personally i prefer vista handsdown though even though i get a whole 1fps increase hehe)






[/IMG]


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 11, 2008)

got my 4870 up and running aswell tonight.





By rangerone7669 at 2008-07-10


----------



## DOM (Jul 11, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> got my 4870 up and running aswell tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your using the old furmark


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 11, 2008)

DOM said:


> your using the old furmark



doh!!! brb lol





By rangerone7669 at 2008-07-10

edited my bios for fan settings, new score. same cpu settings.





By rangerone7669 at 2008-07-10


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 11, 2008)

here's my submission


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 13, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here's my submission



wow nice score , you overclock it well , my system must have same score of your system, but i have 2900 score with no overclock , but it is far of 6000 even if i try overclock , i think i have something wrong


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> wow nice score , you overclock it well , my system must have same score of your system, but i have 2900 score with no overclock , but it is far of 6000 even if i try overclock , i think i have something wrong



his is a GTS and your specs say yours is a GT.The GTS is faster because of more SPs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

my onboard lol 
50% overclock





overclocked about 70ish% overclock


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 13, 2008)

*Add me *

Here's what I got at 820 core, this benchamrk is extremely sensitive to GPU OCs I find.  I'll try and OC higher and hope my PC doesn;t blow up in the process 






EDIT:

Slightly higher OC and 40 points more:


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure you all know by now, but if you drop your CPU OC you can usually juice your GPU higher.

This bench is strictly GPU.

Nice score, BTW (oli_ramsay)!


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2008)

oli, did you flash your card at all?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> oli, did you flash your card at all?



Nope, just used Ati Clock Tool, 825 is the highest I can get stable on that benchmark, I can do about 850 while gaming though and 870 while using PCM vantage.

Have you/are you going to voltmod your 4870 yet erocker?


----------



## purecain (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm going to come back to this bench when rbe1.12 is released....


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

purecain said:


> i'm going to come back to this bench when rbe1.12 is released....



He he: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1131/TechPowerUp_Radeon_Bios_Editor_v1.12.html


----------



## purecain (Jul 14, 2008)

oooooooooh you beauty!!!!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 14, 2008)

Can you edit the 4870 BIOS to have higher than stock voltages?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

figured i'd throw this up to beat my last score before someone updates this


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> wow nice score , you overclock it well , my system must have same score of your system, but i have 2900 score with no overclock , but it is far of 6000 even if i try overclock , i think i have something wrong



acutally there isn't anything wrong with your score, i'm running 2 8800gts g92's in sli that's why it's so high, and i must have my shades way up higher then yours


----------



## purecain (Jul 14, 2008)

some nice scores here... looking forwards to beating em...... 
pity we cant get a work around for crossfire...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey, chin up!

I'm counting on YOU to find out how to use CF in this bench!


----------



## purecain (Jul 14, 2008)

lol.... supposedly ati is working on a new opengl driver... hopefully it will be implemented in the next update...

going mad trying to get furmark to run 'everytime' without getting a black screen...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 15, 2008)

figured i'd throw this one in there to try and stay in the running


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't think this is half bad for onboard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall what kind of voltage can that board give CPU and ram?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2008)

msgclb
HD4870
5765






It looks like I'll be on the bottom of the list for HD4870 cards. I see a new motherboard and cpu in my future!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

onboard HD3200 512mb shared @800/417(what my DDR2 is runnign at)


even better i bumped the ram up to DDR1020 and core 850


----------



## purecain (Jul 17, 2008)

turns out theres some sort of bug with the ati ccc... hopefully it will be fixed in the next driver... so no more black screen issues...


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't understand the highest HD4870 score?  How did it get such a high score?  Is there a difference between running this with Vista or XP?






*I still don't get how someone could have a higher score with less of an overclock...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the fact that he's running XP plays a part in it, that's the only variable apart from CPU speed.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

I just thought that CPU speed had no effect with this benchmark.  Oli, you have a sweet clocking card..  What's the highest gpu speed you've gotten with furmark?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> I just thought that CPU speed had no effect with this benchmark.  Oli, you have a sweet clocking card..  What's the highest gpu speed you've gotten with furmark?



Thanks, I guess I got lucky for once because my 8800GT was a crap clocker and my CPU is too.






That's the highest stable clock speed I can use with this benchmark, I can bench at 880 GPU using vantage though, I guess furmark stresses the shaders more.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> GPU using vantage though, I guess furmark stresses the shaders more.



Nice!  Perhaps the memory makes more of a difference than I thoght too...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

i find the biggest gains in furmark are shader increases, i can raise my core clocks from 775-850 and the score changes just a bit, i change my shader from 1850 to 2050 and the score skyrockets.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> I don't understand the highest HD4870 score?  How did it get such a high score?  Is there a difference between running this with Vista or XP?



I hate to pour rain on the highest HD4870 score of 6743 but it was done using v1.0.0.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=879603&postcount=864

He submitted another score of 6377 using v1.4.0.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=879656&postcount=866

Congratulations oli_ramsay, you actually have the best HD4870 score using v1.4.0! I've been trying to decide what motherboard to buy and here you're using an old P35 and almost everybody else are using X38 or X48. What gives?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

msgclb said:


> I hate to pour rain on the highest HD4870 score of 6743 but it was done using v1.0.0.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=879603&postcount=864
> 
> ...



Well that's good news 

I'm using this board because it was:

A) Cheap (£60)
B) Good overclocker (500+ FSB)
C) I don't plan to use crossfire so X38/X48 is unnecessary and well expensive (>£120)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> I just thought that CPU speed had no effect with this benchmark.  Oli, you have a sweet clocking card..  What's the highest gpu speed you've gotten with furmark?



It doesn't effect anything for me. I've tried all speeds between 3.6 and 4.55 on my quad with no changes in score.


----------



## dazed554 (Jul 21, 2008)

8600gt SLI


----------



## largon (Jul 21, 2008)

I just ran the bench on all available versions of FurMark with the gaming stable settings of my G92GTS:
1.0.0  -> 3867
1.3.0 -> 3856
1.4.0 -> 3858

I'd say there's no significant difference. 
Would someone who has a *HD4800 card* run all three versions and see if there's a difference? 
I've hosted a RAR archive containing all three versions here. 

*ryan554*,
It seems SLi wasn't working in your benchmark.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's my three runs using an HD 4870 on the system listed below:

Tests   : run1 : run2
v1.0.0 : 6013 : 6009
v1.3.0 : 5696 : 5695
v1.4.0 : 5725 : 5712




Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
E6600 @ 2.8 GHz
Sapphire HD 4870
Vista 32-bit

It clearly makes a difference on my HD 4870 as Version 1.0 gives me more than 300 points better score over 1.3 and more than 280 points better score over 1.4.

My 5765 score that I submitted with 1.4.0 was done on XP SP2. I was able to get 3.0GHz with my E6600. I'm currently using Vista SP1 32-bit and I can only my E6600 up to 2.8 GHz. I don't know if that's what is lowering my score or if it's the different operating systems.


----------



## largon (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, that's a huge difference. 
This means the chart might show somewhat skewed results for all Radeon HDs. 
:\


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

largon said:


> Damn, that's a huge difference.
> This means the chart might show somewhat skewed results for all Radeon HDs.
> :\



I noticed that the other day..  Perhaps we should settle on one version?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> I noticed that the other day..  Perhaps we should settle on one version?



That's what I was thinking, but what version, and do the older versions continue to be hosted?

Meh, either way, we should probably just go ahead and lock it to what is the most recent at this moment in time. Is that 1.4?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

hey could you update my 6200TC score?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hey could you update my 6200TC score?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080702/Capture051-20080702.png



Nice


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Nice



i like how my onboard 780G smokes it


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2008)

johnspack-9800gtx-3338


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i like how my onboard 780G smokes it



Onboard > Turbocache ??? What type of world do we live in!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2008)

Check this out:

Mlee49
ATI Radeon X600
Score: 71





Yes, I take 2nd to last place!


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

New high score with 1.0.0!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Onboard > Turbocache ??? What type of world do we live in!!!



it out scores alot of cards considering its onboard


----------



## blTb (Jul 23, 2008)

*Furmark v1.4.0 : 4421*
W/o OC. Got my new card yesterday


----------



## JoJo_Whit3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres mine...

JoJo_Whit3
HD4850
Score: 5113


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright I recently purchased a second Go 7900 GS for my laptop and have been tweaking, so here's my best bench with oc.

Up from 828 to 1408, +580 or a 70% boost!  I'll take it!


----------



## largon (Jul 24, 2008)

*mlee49*,
The FurMark window in your screenshot says you ran the bench with 4xMSAA?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2008)

how can you add a GPU to a lappy?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how can you add a GPU to a lappy?



SLI Alienware m9700


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

largon said:


> *mlee49*,
> The FurMark window in your screenshot says you ran the bench with 4xMSAA?



I though it was at stock, so I'll add a second run and post back.


----------



## largon (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe you have 4xAA set as global setting in drivers?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pretty sure I do, I have old skool drivers so I had to add a new application for the programs.  First thing I'll check when I get home!


----------



## jtleon (Jul 24, 2008)

*7600GS AGP upgrade FUR results = 511 Furmarks*

Here are my results with the ASUS N7600GS 256Mb AGP card (silent version).

See attached image.

Note that this card is OC'd to 540Mhz/405Mhz core/mem.

This card uses DDR2 memory.

Consider that FM1.4 = 511, while FM1.0 = 563, which gives a 10% drop for FM1.4!

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## DOM (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here we go, all standard specs:

2x Nvidia Go 7900 GS in SLI
1496
*Highest Laptop*


----------



## blTb (Jul 25, 2008)

*4892 o3Marks*

Stock clocks on CPU. 
GPU: Core - 720, Mem - 1100)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

you change cards almost as much as i do any idea when mine are supposed to show up?


----------



## trickson (Jul 25, 2008)

Well here is mt new test with Q6600 and 2x8800gt's .






Seems a bit low still , I think this is a ATI bias benchmark .


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2008)

trickson said:


> Well here is mt new test with Q6600 and 2x8800gt's .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me like SLi isn't really working...  How could it be ATi biased when Crossfire doesn't work with this bench?  Where are the GTX 260 and 280 scores?  *Oh be sure to have no other programs running when you do this bench.


----------



## trickson (Jul 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Seems to me like SLi isn't really working...  How could it be ATi biased when Crossfire doesn't work with this bench?  Where are the GTX 260 and 280 scores?  *Oh be sure to have no other programs running when you do this bench.



I have and if SLI and crossfire don't work then this is a worthless benchmark .


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2008)

It's just your score doesn't reflect the other SLi scores very well.  I'm confused..

*You are getting half the score of Lu(ky's 8800GT sli score.


----------



## trickson (Jul 25, 2008)

Ran it again after optimizing the video cards settings and still get the same thing . worthless benchmark IMHO ! 





It says 2 GPU's active just sucks for a benchmark .


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 25, 2008)

JeGX says you have to enable "Alternate frame rendering" in the NV control panel to get the effect!


----------



## trickson (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> JeGX says you have to enable "Alternate frame rendering" in the NV control panel to get the effect!



OK but what one ? alternate #1 or #2 ?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 25, 2008)

That would be for you to test since I don't have an SLi setup...


----------



## trickson (Jul 25, 2008)

OK got it ! This is much better ! 
alternate #1 




 Alternate #2


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2008)

trickson said:


> I have and if SLI and crossfire don't work then this is a worthless benchmark .



Crossfire not working is ATI's fault. It's a driver issues.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

*Add Me:*

Cold Storm: GTX 280    {4281}


----------



## largon (Jul 31, 2008)

*Cold Storm*,
Could you run the most recent version (1.4.0) on that GTX 280?


----------



## monohouse (Aug 1, 2008)

HD 3870 @ 958.50/1179


----------



## dipsta (Aug 5, 2008)

dipsta
2* Gigabyte 4850 in crossfire
5539


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

first run with newest fur. i think it is kinda low


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 5, 2008)

does CPU overclock make any difference on this bench??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> does CPU overclock make any difference on this bench??



no it doesn't


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2008)

*Update me!*

9800gtx 750/1920/2400: 3530 o3Marks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

here is another run


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

largon said:


> Why no 800MHz+ OCs on HD48_0s yet? What's holding them back?
> 
> *Cold Storm*,
> Heh, I didn't realize atm of posting that the GX2 result was infact yours.



It's all good man. 

I do have a 

UPDATE:






Cold Storm
4983
GTX 280
710-1250-1529


Edit: I didn't know you wanted me to run the new version... so here you are man.






I did see a point hit.. But, it's all good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

could someone tell me if 2761 is good for a 8800GT


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 6, 2008)

9446

Do I win cookies??






One problem though, every time a bench finishes the screen freezes with the donut still fullscreen.  I have to ctrl+alt+del and then cancel just to get back to the desktop where the score screen is waiting for me.  I can hit cancel at the freeze but it closes the score screen too.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 6, 2008)

Pos_pc looks like that is not bad, highest for 8800gt so far is 2900ish,  av between 2600 and 2800,  and we can't expect as nice of scores on our athlons....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Energy, I'll send you a thing of cookies for that score!!! Wants me to grab a board and second one!!!  

The screen freeze did that with me and my Gx2. I haven't had that with any other card, just the Gx2... Might be a sli thing...


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Energy, I'll send you a thing of cookies for that score!!! Wants me to grab a board and second one!!!
> 
> The screen freeze did that with me and my Gx2. I haven't had that with any other card, just the Gx2... Might be a sli thing...



Don't worry... I know my reign will be a very short one.  

It's only a matter of time and I'm not an extreme overclocker/benchmarker by any means.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, I wouldn't have to be mad at that. Still, you can say you where the first! That's all ways the best! But, I need to grab a SLI board... But its go sli or a qx chip... It's a hard choice...


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I wouldn't have to be mad at that. Still, you can say you where the first! That's all ways the best! But, I need to grab a SLI board... But its go sli or a qx chip... It's a hard choice...



That is a tough choice.  Too bad you missed out on the extra striker extreme I had.  Sold it for like $125.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Striker II board.. but the PCIe slots burnt up... So going Evga..


----------



## DOM (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## largon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, DOM did you try the memory voltage mod (or the reverse mod) for your 9600GSO?


----------



## DOM (Aug 6, 2008)

largon said:


> Hey, DOM did you try the memory voltage mod (or the reverse mod) for your 9600GSO?



No I posted in the thread was waiting for to reply


----------



## largon (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh sorry, for some reason my subscription to the thread was set to _no notification_ so I didn't realise there was a new post.


----------



## DOM (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2008)

Disappointing: my desktop with single 8800GT gets 2921 which is more than 1000 points more than the laptop...

What's weird is that this little beast gets 13670 3DMarks @ stock which is more than my desktop's 12K marks with GPU OC'd.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you just gotta tweek the settings in control panel lady. read back a few pages on SLI... Then I believe after that you'll see everything!


----------



## largon (Aug 9, 2008)

*Black Panther*,
You have to tick "Alternate Frame Rendering" in nVIDIA Control Panel to enable SLi in FurMark.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

GPU-Z





SS


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 11, 2008)

Jrherras_iii
HIS 4870 490/1050
6409 score


----------



## largon (Aug 12, 2008)

*jrherras_iii*,
Your monitor is 1440x900. The benchmark screen is 1280x1024, so part of the screen was clipped out making you results non-comparable to other results.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 12, 2008)

my bad  well here's the correct one it got better weee


----------



## largon (Aug 12, 2008)

Infact, I meant your _monitor_ has too low vertical resolution. I mean for the ranking in this thread the bench should to be run at 1280x1024. Since your 19" widescreen monitor has maximum resolution of 1440x*900*, which is lower than the "minimum allowed" the score isn't comparable.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 12, 2008)

so do i have to set my resolution to 1280x1024? even though i selected to bench @ 1280x1024 in furmark? isnt the screen will adjust automatically coz i selected in furmark 1280x1024?


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 12, 2008)

lol result is the same with my first ss. coz i know even though my resolution is 1440x900 and i run the benchmark at 1280x1024 its the same coz the screen will adjust to that resolution


----------



## largon (Aug 12, 2008)

How come your 19" LCD can do both 1280x1024 *and* 1440x900? That would mean your monitor's native resolution is higher than both. 
Which type your monitor is; a widerscreen 16:10 (1440x900) or 3:4 (1280x1024)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for the update... does ATI do better in this bench then Nvidia?


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 12, 2008)

widescreen 1440x900 i dunno i just adjusted my display settings to 1280x1024 then run benchmark


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2008)

largon said:


> How come your 19" LCD can do both 1280x1024 *and* 1440x900? That would mean your monitor's native resolution is higher than both.
> Which type your monitor is; a widerscreen 16:10 (1440x900) or 3:4 (1280x1024)?



My 1440x900 screen allows 1280x1024 as well. The monitor just scales it automatically. My 1280x1024 benches are the same on both my 1440x900 and my 1920x1200 monitors.


----------



## kingkongtol (Aug 14, 2008)

this benchmark really heavy, my 4850 was stable at 800/1175 running all graphics benchmark as 3dmark06 and vantage, last i tried furmark, "zzziiiiiinnngg" and then "pluk" my card dead!, at half process, thanks god now i get the new one...
has anyone got same situation like me?, what happened?, i have no idea why my card dead just at run furmark...
oh yeah, my temp at amd gpu clock never over 75C, is that too hot?


----------



## largon (Aug 14, 2008)

You know, me and you should start a club for people that have had a card die during FurMark. I know some people might be interested in joining too...


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 14, 2008)

That means your card wasn't stable enough. And yeah, it could be temperature related but not because of GPU. My bet is on VRM, HD 4870 has a digital VRM and even with watercooling showing the GPU at 45*C the cards would reset the PC or give a black screen on the monitor. Verifiying the VRM with everest - it was showing more then 100*C wile the GPU was near 45*C. 

I have an excellent cooling on my card, even some heatsinks on VRM but I can't check the real temps cause HD 4850 has no sensor near VRM,shows only the GPU temps. Yet, with 700/1150 OC my card resets in stability test and of course the GPU is lower then 65*C. At stock temperatures my VRM can take it with current cooling. Until I find some heavy heat sink for my VRM I won't even OC my card. Of course there's always the VRM cooling from the original cooler, but I need my warranty so I won't cut it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

put a old chipset HS on it or a s7 cpu cooler


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

tomcug
HD 4850
6590


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice OC on that HD 4850, what do you use for cooling (especially for VRM)?


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

It's cooled by Accelero S1 and 120MM. For VRM cooling, I've cut the stock cooler like this:


----------



## kingkongtol (Aug 15, 2008)

wohohoho..., i have a "dead by furmark" clan   
the vrm, is it the smaller black or bigger grey?, is it?, but my diy waterblock has a contact with them, mmm, is vrm for memory needs a cooling too?, where i can find it?, maybe my vrm memory was dead?
i plan to give my new card a mod again, but this time more safely mod 
btw this is my last screenshot before my old card dead...


----------



## tomcug (Aug 15, 2008)

Kingkongtol, you need to cool these areas:


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

PP Mguire
8800GS
2586


----------



## kingkongtol (Aug 15, 2008)

tomcug said:


> Kingkongtol, you need to cool these areas:



the upper one, is it mem vrm?, maybe thats my fault, im not covering mem vrm with any cooling, are you just put a ramsink on it?, is it cool enough?, i dont have any ramsink, maybe tomorrow ill buy one set ramsink...


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 15, 2008)

tomcug said:


> It's cooled by Accelero S1 and 120MM. For VRM cooling, I've cut the stock cooler like this:



I use the same Cooler for my HD 4850: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=930034#post930034 but didn't wanna cut my Original Cooler, since I might need it for warranty purpose. 









A cooper heatsink is more appropriate for cooling the VRM, my aluminum heatsinks (ramsinks) can't take it in OC, using FurMark stability test.


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's Mine
Visiontek HD 3870
Score 3407


----------



## tomcug (Aug 15, 2008)

Kingkongtol, memory VRM is the area with a choke and two MOSFETs. GPU VRM is the area with four chokes and eight MOSFETs. XSAlliN, you should apply bigger heatsinks on VRM if you want to increase voltage.


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 15, 2008)

Neah, It's not about voltage - I was referring to default voltage and a decent OC like 700/1150.


----------



## tomcug (Aug 15, 2008)

XSAlliN said:


> Neah, It's not about voltage - I was referring to default voltage and a decent OC like 700/1150.



Whatever, I think you should apply bigger heatsinks if you don't want to burn your card.


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 15, 2008)

tomcug said:


> Whatever, I think you should apply bigger heatsinks if you don't want to burn your card.







Like this, it can take it at stock speeds. At least for the moment. I'll send a suggestion to ThermalRight.com about a custom Heatskink for cooling the VRM:


----------



## dendrobates (Aug 16, 2008)

ok my turn 6715 with SLI 9800gtx


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 18, 2008)

largon said:


> *Black Panther*,
> You have to tick "Alternate Frame Rendering" in nVIDIA Control Panel to enable SLi in FurMark.



I ran the test again and SFR gave me a score somewhere over 2K.

Still not higher than my single 8800GT on desktop. 
Still can't understand why notebook gets higher 3Dmark06 score than desktop, yet lower score in OpenGL Fur. 

I'll edit this post later in the afternoon to post the screenshot.


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 20, 2008)

peach1971
Gecube HD3850 Turbo-X lll @774/900
*2956*


----------



## largon (Aug 20, 2008)

Please re-run the bench on version 1.4.0. 
1.0.0 is horribly outdated. 
=)


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, this is a benchmark on the updated version 1.4.0:

peach1971
Gecube HD3850 Turbo-X lll @776/900
*3063*


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Aug 21, 2008)

*6710*





HD4870@835/1000 Q6600@3.6


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 23, 2008)

Now running CAT 8.8:






peach1971
Gecube HD38*5*0 Turbo-X lll @776/900
*3155*


----------



## jtleon (Aug 26, 2008)

*Another update - 7800GS+ 512*

See attached - a new AGP 7800GS+ 512 (Gainward).

886 Furmarks.

This a P3...see link below.

Thx & Regards,
jtleon


----------



## Boneface (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres mine


----------



## dipsta (Sep 1, 2008)

Newest score 6287 
 4870x2 qx9650@3800 1.32


----------



## dipsta (Sep 1, 2008)

a bit of clocking and fast fan speeds

8475 happy with that

4870x2 and qx9650@3800


----------



## jtleon (Sep 1, 2008)

*YO....Fastest AGP 3850 Furmark Yet!!!*

I beat U Lemonadesoda....woooohooooo 

This is an HIS ICQ3 HD3850 512 AGP!!!

3360 furmarks..  See attached.

LOL,
jtleon


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 3, 2008)

Lt_JWS
Sapphire 3850 512 @ 825/1000
3607


----------



## jtleon (Sep 3, 2008)

Lt_JWS,

I formally accept your challenge - as you have dethroned my 3850 lead!!!  Of course yours is PCIE, not AGP!

I sincerely doubt your Sapphire is 100% stable at those overclock levels (my HIS was OC'd to 837/1080 producing 3360 Furmarks).  I was unable to run FEAR at those OC levels.

Largon, sir perhaps it is wise to distinguish those few AGP entries in your excellent tally list.

Thanks & Regards,
jtleon


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 3, 2008)

Lt_JWS
Sapphire 3850 512mb @ 877/1035
3828





Thats about all she's got on air


----------



## jtleon (Sep 3, 2008)

LT  What drivers r u running?
jtleon


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 3, 2008)

new 8.8Cats


----------



## jtleon (Sep 3, 2008)

but that is 64bit Vista....and God only knows what ur CPU speed is ...looks like CPU-Z and Furmark can't agree...WTH!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 3, 2008)

yes.....

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


----------



## jtleon (Sep 3, 2008)

*Furmark & CPUZ don't agree on CPU speed!*

LT, What is ur actual CPU speed?

jtleon


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2008)

jtleon said:


> LT, What is ur actual CPU speed?
> 
> jtleon



he must have speedstep or ce1 i think its called lol forgot turned it off long time ago


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2008)

jtleon said:


> LT, What is ur actual CPU speed?
> 
> jtleon



i think it is 3.2ghz when the benchmark is running but speedstep kicks in and lowers it


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 3, 2008)

Its @ 3.2Ghz and will do 3.48 fine on stock air... but the CPU seems makes hardly any difference in this test....


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2008)

Johnspack 
Palit 280GTX@720/1144/1100
4801   ..  first run,  Ill get more!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2008)

Lt_JWS said:


> Its @ 3.2Ghz and will do 3.48 fine on stock air... but the CPU seems makes hardly any difference in this test....



Exactly Lt. The e1200 good clockin' ones have an internal max of approximately 3525mhz. I know mine dies on anything 439FSB and beyond, no matter which multiplier or vcore. I've had her cranked up to 1.57v.

Also, nice scores everyone!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2008)

2nd run on my palit 280gtx, 700/1500/1150
4975


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2008)

Specs as listed. Cards at stock. V1.0.0.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 9, 2008)

weird, I'm only getting 31000ish score now with my 4850. Of course this is with a new install of Vista and cat 8.9s. Furthermore, watching my ATI CCC while performing the test, I see my gpu activity stays around 82-86%. Is there a setting somewhere I need to turn off to get better performance?

ah, I see...ATI downclocks the GPU to prevent burnouts. ok, well that makes sense. 90C is a bit warm!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2008)

rename the application to etqw.exe and you'll see much better results.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Specs as listed. Cards at stock. V1.0.0.



your running the old ver


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2008)

DOM said:


> your running the old ver



Yeah I realized that now.

Hows this?


----------



## largon (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoa?!
It seems AMD has fixed/added CrossFire support for FurMark. 

Minimum FPS seems low, though...


----------



## DOM (Oct 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah I realized that now.
> 
> Hows this?


nice score 


TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> rename the application to etqw.exe and you'll see much better results.



so did you do that one again ?

where do you rename it ?



largon said:


> Whoa?!
> It seems AMD has fixed/added CrossFire support for FurMark.
> 
> Minimum FPS seems low, though...


im thinking its the 2nd quote, now i got to dl it to try it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2008)

Renaming the exe makes all the difference. I scored 4398 without renaming it.



largon said:


> Whoa?!
> It seems AMD has fixed/added CrossFire support for FurMark.
> 
> Minimum FPS seems low, though...




The min FPS occurred only at the beginning for about 3 frames after that it was much higher.



DOM said:


> nice score
> 
> 
> so did you do that one again ?
> ...



You rename it in the program file. I dont know if single cards will benefit or even if SLi setups will either. I think this just allows the ATI drivers to get both cards cookin.


----------



## largon (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if there'd be difference in _to what_ one renames the exe... 
I guess different progs have different CrossFire profiles?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I chose etqw since it would be the best open GL game for crossfire support. If I rename it to FEAR.exe I get no scaling. Every game _should_ have its own profile with the Catalyst drivers.


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 11, 2008)

MY score running the new version, oh and it froze my comp the first time .
4353





or
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m102/williamlerouge/fur.jpg

HOw to get the picture big when one clicks it?


----------



## largon (Oct 11, 2008)

Why no GTX 260 results? 



			
				omiknight52 said:
			
		

> How to get the picture big when one clicks it?


Link the small pic to another, bigger pic. Like this:


[url="url-to-big-image.jpg"][img]url-to-small-image.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 12, 2008)

I resurrected my P-35, E6750, HD 3850 PC.  It had some issues following a x-country move. 

3187 o3marks, HD 3850, 753 core, 963 mem.  More tweaking to follow.  3200 or bust!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

*New score!!*

Add this please.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 12, 2008)

*3200?  Done!*

I did it.  

3226 o3Marks, HD 3850, 756 core, 993 mem, E6750 @ 3.4 GHz


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Add this please.



Did you rename the exe to ETQW.exe

Supposedly that enables Crossfire in this bench.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you rename the exe to ETQW.exe
> 
> Supposedly that enables Crossfire in this bench.



U got it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ad this please.*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2008)

please add this score 

4850 FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2008)

Update please.


----------



## Moose (Oct 26, 2008)

2806 I dont think I need a screenshot to prove that it's pants wtf is wrong with my HD4850??????????????? It gets 3503 on a resolution of 1440x900 though which is pretty similar perhaps it cause I have widescreen.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Widescreen wont make that difference. Try renaming the program to ETQW.exe if that doesnt make it faster at the default settings then you should start checking your system.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I decided to push the cards a bit more. I could barely even OC these cards the other day and now they appear unstoppable 

Anyway I broke 10k please update.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

*Add This...*

Decided to take the 2900 out for a spin.

*Wile E
HD2900XT (@ 935/999)
4039*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

*Add this please*


----------



## NapalmV5 (Nov 20, 2008)

NapalmV5
4870 1GB
6890 Marks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry Napalm but I think you need a GPUz screenshot also.


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Dec 15, 2008)

Mind if I get in on this action?

Hotpocketdeath
4870x2 (single)
11812 furmarks


----------



## trickson (Dec 15, 2008)

Need to update mine as well .
trickson , Q6600 @3.6GHz , ASUS P5N-D mobo , GTX260 ( stock ) 4GB OCZ. 







This is one benchmark that favors ATI !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I renamed my desktop Icon and the Icon in the install folder to ETQW.exe and ran the benchmark and it is putting 0 stress on the 2nd GPU on my 4870x2.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2008)

If you name it ETQW.exe since it's already an executable Windows now see the application as ETQW.exe.exe. 

Try just ETQW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well with TRIP's help here is my score (this might be the record?).






4870x2 was at 800/950, GPU-Z shows it at idle in the screenshot.  Wish I could get it over 800mhz on the core, I smell a 12k score close


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

Very very nice run my friend!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2008)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well with TRIP's help here is my score (this might be the record?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see the screenshot...

Anyway, I dont know if 12k is doable with less than 900Mhz on each core. Since hotpocketdeath only scored 11800 @ 862Mhz on his X2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I scored 11817 with only 800mhz  It's doable, not sure why you don't see the screen though, shows it in the quote you did and looks like Jr seen it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

i see it too.. nice run


----------



## trickson (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW this thread needs an update .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2008)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I scored 11817 with only 800mhz  It's doable, not sure why you don't see the screen though, shows it in the quote you did and looks like Jr seen it.



Probably since I'm at work. I usually see all images though... 

wtv. If you already got 11817 then 12k is probable possible.


----------



## someone_else (Jan 5, 2009)

*Another*


----------



## TheOak (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got an HD 4870, E7300@3.6GHz, 4gb RAM, Vista 32bit and I'm only getting 3300 points . If I run IL2 flight sim in opengl it too runs very poorly. Any ideas?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2009)

TheOak said:


> I've got an HD 4870, E7300@3.6GHz, 4gb RAM, Vista 32bit and I'm only getting 3300 points . If I run IL2 flight sim in opengl it too runs very poorly. Any ideas?



Run Vistas rating system for your computer then activate Aero, that might help if you havent done that.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 5, 2009)

TheOak said:


> I've got an HD 4870, E7300@3.6GHz, 4gb RAM, Vista 32bit and I'm only getting 3300 points . If I run IL2 flight sim in opengl it too runs very poorly. Any ideas?



What cats are you using?


----------



## TheOak (Jan 5, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Run Vistas rating system for your computer then activate Aero, that might help if you havent done that.



Did that and scored 5900, nice. Is that what I should get? GPU at 750/900. 

Running CAT 8.12.

EDIT: It's catalyst AI that's affecting the score. If it's enabled I score around 3000, disabled around 6000.

IL2 runs better but still not how it should.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


>



Pretty good score for a 3870 but I'm really impressed by the E5200 @ 4.16Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble triptex. Its a bug with my chip. actually running 3.6Ghz, my daily 24/7. Highest so far I've had the chip was 4Ghz, don't want to go higher for now because I am on stock.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 9, 2009)

Bubble has been officially burst. 

 I dont know if it's the same thing but certain monitoring programs will see my chip running at max multiplier x FPS no matter what multi I use. I use max now but it was annoying before.


----------



## Wartz (Jan 9, 2009)

my first entry!


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Jan 9, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyway, I dont know if 12k is doable with less than 900Mhz on each core. Since hotpocketdeath only scored 11800 @ 862Mhz on his X2.



Actually, I was only running 842mhz core clocks for that score.  And I was running Catalyst AI on standard rather then advanced (which gives a couple more points)



1Kurgan1 said:


> I scored 11817 with only 800mhz  It's doable, not sure why you don't see the screen though, shows it in the quote you did and looks like Jr seen it.



Yep, it's doable.  I just broke 13k.  But that's a hell of a nice score you got at your settings on a dual core CPU no less.

Hotpocketdeath
4870x2 @ 867/980
Furmarks = 13083

And the hottest my card has ever run, even with furmark, is ~47c






And my Q9650 does run @ 4.05Ghz normally.  It's simply downclocked atm in the screenshot.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 12, 2009)

10,373 not too shaby


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Jan 12, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 10,373 not too shaby



Turn off your AA.  You should score a little higher and it's what everyone else is testing at.

And my goodness, 100% fan?  That must be really noisy.


----------



## techjunkie (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

will push it higher shortly


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2009)

hotpocketdeath ...Where did you get your catalyst version from???


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Jan 14, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> hotpocketdeath ...Where did you get your catalyst version from???


Directly from ATI actually.

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=40671

Includes enhancements for multi-cored systems.

This is the second 8.12 hotfix.  The first one was to fix the 4850 crashing,  I don't know why they didn't remove the "only needed for 4850" remark when they added the multi-core enhancement.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2009)

hotpocketdeath said:


> Directly from ATI actually.
> 
> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=40671
> 
> ...



Thank you my friend! I had a feeling just never made it past the 4850 warning ...lol...downloaded and getting ready to install!


----------



## Face-_- (Jan 20, 2009)

8800gts 320
1860 o3marks
rawr.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Having a bit of issues with this now. I was running 800 GPU and memory would vary between 900 and 950 depending if I forgot to reclock it when messing around. Anyways I DL'd Rivatuner since it would allow me to go over the 800 cap that CCC has. 

When OC'ing with Riva I can OC the 1st GPU just fine. But when I run the test no matter if the shortcut is renamed it will only run using 1 card. It will run stable and ran great at 849mhz I knockedo ut like 6.5k score. But the second I OC the 2nd GPU in Riva it goes unstable in furmark. Running both the 1st and 2nd GPU's at the same clocks, 800, 836, 849 they would all crash, but if I just didn't OC the 2nd GPU it would run 1 card fine.

Even when OCing the second GPU it wouldn't use it, would sit at about 100fps then go unstable. Where as running at 750 GPU it runs well over 160fps.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

dark2099
3xGTX260 216SP
12477


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another for fun.
dark2099
3xGTX260 216SP 
13082


----------



## jazzy jay (Feb 6, 2009)

jazzy jay
HIS HD 4850 IceQ 4 Turbo 512MB 4850 (RV770) x 2 in crossfire (stock)
8983 Furmarks
DRIVERS: Catalyst 8.12 (Win XP PRO 32bit) DX9 august 2008






Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 2666 MHz (10 x 266)  ؟؟ Gigabyte GA-X48-DS4  ؟؟ Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) 1.89V  ؟؟ HIS HD 4850 IceQ 4 Turbo 512MB 4850 (RV770) x 2 in crossfire  ؟؟ ICH9R/DO/DH SATA AHCI Controller  2 x WD WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA-II 16MB CACHE  ؟؟ ASUS DRW-2014L1T DVD/RW/RAM/DL  ؟؟ ASUS MK241H HDMI 24" LCD @1920x1200 60Hz  ؟؟ Logitech G15 Keyboard Logitech MX 400 Laser Mouse  ؟؟ Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU 4 x 12 Volt dedicated rails 60A  ؟؟ Antec P182SE Case 3 x 120mm fans  ؟؟ Logitech X 530 Speakers  ؟؟ Dual gigabit LAN D-LiNK DIR-120 ROUTER


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2009)

*Add This*

Well playing with the Volt tool. Threw it to 1.225 and threw some more shader. 






*5062*


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mlee49
4830 overclocked to 640/1050
*4590* right in the mix with some 4850's I see 






Will run a CF set up later this week!


----------



## sweeper (Feb 19, 2009)

*My MASSIVE SCORE!*


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone test this asap:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85829


----------



## sapetto (Feb 20, 2009)

sapetto
4273
E2180 HD4850


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 20, 2009)

I realise it's not nice to post on this thread asking questions with no bench scores to post
but I feel I need to bring this to the attention of the thread.

I would like to participate in this thread fully but I need more verifications.

On attempt to install ATITOOL 0.29 from techpowerup mirrors in Vista32 I receive the following error.

Windows could not verify the "publisher" of this "driver" ( it's not digitaly signed ? )

I'm not certan why ATITOOL is attempting to install a driver or why and for WHAT ...

I sense it would alter my cat drivers, and that would be a no no in my books.

I'm asking about this because I feel ATITOOL would be a good thing but I'm cautious.

Does anyone else get the same message I do under vista32 ... 

I feel if they proceeded with the installation after being warned thats not a very good policy.

Do we know who the publisher of the software is, and why vista32 says it's not signed ?

I do have another question, but this issue should be delt with first ...

reguardless of what happens I want you all to know I appreciate your posts and all your efforts
on this thread as it helps me make a better judgement call on my second more critical question.

Thank you all very much and I hope to post a good scores.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 20, 2009)

It cannot verify the publisher because it is not a Microsoft Signed driver. There are several programs out that cannot be verified by Microsoft. This does not mean they are BAD or destructive in anyway if you know where and what you are downloading. ATITOOL is used by several several people and is a very popular tool. Vista32 gives warnings on any program it seems. The program is easily removable if you do not like it also.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 21, 2009)

I tried, but fail


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

*Add This*

First run with fur on SLI







Cold Storm
9539


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2009)

3900 from one single 4830:






Overclocked:






Dual 4830's in crossfire 





*9043
*


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the information sweeper , I gave you a thank you for the post.

I found out that W1zzard is the programmer of ATI-Tools and I can now ask a more serious question.

I can't seem to find any documentation on what the AGP VDDQ voltage should be for
my Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 AGP 512MB version.

Kiriakost who has an identical motherboard and video card stated that he likes to set his at 1.7 volts and that makes his stuff stable.

but does anyone know what the factory recommends on it ?

I'd sure like to know because I know how easy it is to kill a video chip.

and this issue has me very worried , I won't have any money for a long time to replace it if I dammage it , and there is no life time warrenty , only the time frame specified by newegg for an RMA should things go wrong.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Having a bit of issues with this now. I was running 800 GPU and memory would vary between 900 and 950 depending if I forgot to reclock it when messing around. Anyways I DL'd Rivatuner since it would allow me to go over the 800 cap that CCC has.
> 
> When OC'ing with Riva I can OC the 1st GPU just fine. But when I run the test no matter if the shortcut is renamed it will only run using 1 card. It will run stable and ran great at 849mhz I knockedo ut like 6.5k score. But the second I OC the 2nd GPU in Riva it goes unstable in furmark. Running both the 1st and 2nd GPU's at the same clocks, 800, 836, 849 they would all crash, but if I just didn't OC the 2nd GPU it would run 1 card fine.
> 
> Even when OCing the second GPU it wouldn't use it, would sit at about 100fps then go unstable. Where as running at 750 GPU it runs well over 160fps.



I take it Riva doesn't automatically OC the second GPU when in CFX mode?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

hey man i get a 249 score lol i have a ATI RV610 based integrated gpu  Radeon 3100  ...what the hell ?? i eman how can i have such lower score..do you do the bencvhmark in full screen or windowed???


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Feb 23, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> hey man i get a 249 score lol i have a ATI RV610 based integrated gpu  Radeon 3100  ...what the hell ?? i eman how can i have such lower score..do you do the bencvhmark in full screen or windowed???



Benchmark in fullscreen.

I don't know if it affects your GPU, but I know most ATI cards will stay at their idle clocks if you use windowed mode.  Fullscreen is needed to get the cards to go into there full working clocks.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

ok then my full working clock is 5 fps and 249 score


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks  that we have  *'' New top scorer ''*  at the old  *ASUS P4C800E DLX* family ...  

   

3362 oMarks


----------



## sweeper (Feb 23, 2009)

New score.......


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> Thank you for the information sweeper , I gave you a thank you for the post.
> 
> I found out that W1zzard is the programmer of ATI-Tools and I can now ask a more serious question.
> 
> ...



I run mine at stock 1.5v or 1.6v when I add an aftermarket cooler to keep the card cool and monitor my temps also. I tried mine at 1.7v and the BIOS gave a warning. If you are not going to overclock the card 100% of the time, stock voltage should be fine which should be 1.5v.


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's mine, I know that I'm not enter to the main list 'cause I'm not using the 1280X1024 res, It's 'cause my monitor only supports 1440X900 res.

anyway, I wanna just show you how much it perform a 8800GTS.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 24, 2009)

wow looking at those scores, makes my 8800GT look weak =/ (only scored 2807)


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2009)

sweeper said:


>



I can't read that screen at all. It's all jumbled.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2009)

corrected


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2009)

This screen  has a better view     

3480 o3Marks     
HD3850 AGP 


.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2009)

look below for my actual score


----------



## sapetto (Feb 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> edit jesus christ mines the lowest scprong 4850 haha i may need a new cpu


Nope your video drivers and FurMark are old...
i got same video card and cpu and got 4318 Marks


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2009)

but you got 4 gig ram i got two that would affect it wouldnt it? plus ive recently updated my video drivers


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 24, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Looks  that we have  *'' New top scorer ''*  at the old  *ASUS P4C800E DLX* family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 3362 oMarks




Congradulations I knew you would pull a rabbit out of the hat , now all we have to do is
get mine benched and beat you lol

I'm still not sure on my AGP VDDQ voltage , running a few days at default to see
if things have stabilized after my re-education on vista updates.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> Congradulations I knew you would pull a rabbit out of the hat , now all we have to do is
> get mine benched and beat you lol



Thanks mate  
You have technically more chances than sweeper , to come close , but its more to it than just good hardware . 

since you are officialy opponent   , do not expect any secrets from me . 

At the latest bench ( 3480 o3Marks)   i gave it all ...  my rabbit can not jump higher , with out hot iron at list.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 24, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Thanks mate
> You have technically more chances than sweeper , to come close , but its more to it than just good hardware .
> 
> since you are officialy opponent   , do not expect any secrets from me .
> ...



XP Pro SP3
I did a test run at defaults.
The result was 2790 with v-sync on
Second pass with v-sync off and it was lower. 

Then I looked at your reported CPU speed of 3.4
I didn't know the Asus p4c800-e was capable of reaching that CPU speed.

It will of course not be possible for me to reach that cpu speed with only my 3.0E presscott
which strangely runs at only 2999.9 reported by CPUID.

I'm not certan what memory configuration you are using.
Mine seems to want to operate at only 799.9 as reported by CPUID.

I have no ability in the bios to clock up by 1Mhz increments. 

Also keep in mind that I'm testing with cats 9.2 and newest oZone release which states that it overcomes some compatibility issues with cats 9.1 , no mention of compatabilities with 9.2

So we can not actually do a test where we are at the same cpu or memory speeds at this time.

Be advised that I have replaced Capacitor CE10 located between ICS CJ361153A and the Ethernet Jack
after leakage was discovered. no farther issues detected. keep an eye on your capacitors for any leakage. 

I've seen your posted picture of 27c in winter for your video , awsome temperatures 

it is currently turning to spring season here in amarillo texas , temperatures will be rising
but I will be running the air conditioner and will never see above 75F in the house and it will be cooler than when the heater is running in winter where the inside temperature sometimes
hits 80F
With my heatpipes I normaly see 35c on the video even with ambient of 80F because of the heater.

( I also have the ability to shut the heater vents in my room and open the window to let cooler air in when it's winter ) 

so technicaly I will be seeing a lower ambient inside temps even though it is turning summer.
and will most likely see 65F to 75F inside. 


It's clear that I still have technical issues to work out before I can compete against you in this epic older AGP battle. 

I can't even actually say you are an opponent because it is an honor and a pleasure to be witness to this kind of situation 

This time you have delivered a serious blow too and I must recover 

unless of course we discover you cheated 

Intel 875P chipset 
Leveraging the Intel 875P chipset to support 3.2GHz P4 CPU on 800MHz FSB, Dual DDR 400memory, Intel Hyper-Threading Technology, Intel Performance Acceleration Technology, and a full-range of advanced features, P4C800-E really delivers a full-value, high-performance solution for today's most demanding tasks.

According to the documentation on the Asus p4c800-e delux the maximum speed is 3.2Ghz 

If you have used a 3.2Ghz cpu and DDR400 - I would love to know what magic over clocking software was used to reach 3.4Ghz 

PS. I would totaly own you in the PIII catagory ES1370 audio advantage lol 

[ All testing was performed in strict accordance with the rules 1280x1024@?? , and no animals were harmed durring the test process lol ]


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> I can't even actually say you are an opponent because it is an honor and a pleasure to be witness to this kind of situation
> 
> This time you have delivered a serious blow too and I must recover
> 
> unless of course we discover you cheated



In my country we say " if you had to cheat , cheat for something worthy"  

My system specs are publicly known , yes this system is overclocked , and the high scores on my VGA are due that .  

The complete pack its like one fine tuned music organ . 
Even that way , has even higher potentials , but i hate to see it dieing in smokes because of the Prescott CPU power needs in Amperes , that why i am using the  maximum tolerated settings for 24/24 operation . 

Looks that you have not discover the Bios world of your modo .. 
You need to educate your self on that.

Thanks for your words , i know that they come from your hart.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2009)

ignor my last post ig to the lastest one an thats ma score lol


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 24, 2009)

Christmass is a pagan holiday


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Thanks mate
> You have technically more chances than sweeper , to come close , but its more to it than just good hardware .
> 
> since you are officialy opponent   , do not expect any secrets from me .
> ...



Don't count me out to fast there kiriakost.....  I have a good chance. I'm not that far behind you and if I can get a good set of ram this weekend lower latencies then I'll be able to push a bit further. So far I haven't bumped my voltage up on my CPU nor my GPU. My memory isn't even bumped in the voltage catagory. It's all at safe settings. I may up my voltages by a few increments and see what I can pull off. 

Though I will agree you do have a much better MB than I.


----------



## _jM (Feb 24, 2009)

Why is it when I run Furmark (latest version) either in windowed or fullscreen, when I get my score it looks completely different than everyone here? Here's what it looks like..


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Don't count me out to fast there kiriakost.....  I have a good chance. I'm not that far behind you and if I can get a good set of ram this weekend lower latencies then I'll be able to push a bit further. So far I haven't bumped my voltage up on my CPU nor my GPU. My memory isn't even bumped in the voltage catagory. It's all at safe settings. I may up my voltages by a few increments and see what I can pull off.
> 
> Though I will agree you do have a much better MB than I.



Do not spent cash for bragging points , all that you need to do , its to find the max VGA speed , or better " the one step"  before the distraction point.  

Even after my high jump   , i will operate the VGA at stock speed, i do that all my life , and never had a dead VGA so far.

Any way its your call , do what ever you think best .



.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, just messed around with my max GPU speed and upped the CPU speed a bit. I came close but no cigar. But I'm proud of my score for this setup. Just bumped the cpu and gpu up a notch at a time till I found the sweet spot. Then bumped it back down a few notches.   Anywho, competition is always fun. Congrats on your score kiriakost!


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

_jM said:


> Why is it when I run Furmark (latest version) either in windowed or fullscreen, when I get my score it looks completely different than everyone here? Here's what it looks like..



When you start Furmark at the bottom you'll see "contest mode". Check the box then run the test.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)

sweeper said:


> the bottom you'll see "contest mode".



Took me years to find it too ..


----------



## sweeper2 (Feb 25, 2009)

AMD64x2 6000+ 3.1ghz / MSI K9n6pgm2 / 4gb OCZ DDR2 pc2 6400 / Asus 4830 512mb / 320 gb sata / 580 Hiper PSU


----------



## sweeper2 (Feb 25, 2009)

If i had a better motherboard without the locked bios... grrrr... i could overlclock the cpu ...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 25, 2009)

*my scores*

Here is my score...How often does this get updated?


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 25, 2009)

My contribution


----------



## _jM (Feb 25, 2009)

OK here we go... This is my BFG Tech GTX 260 OC edition OC'd to the XFX Black Edition's Speeds  (216 model)


----------



## Kursah (Feb 25, 2009)

_jM said:


> OK here we go... This is my BFG Tech GTX 260 OC edition OC'd to the XFX Black Edition's Speeds  (216 model)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090224/FUR196.jpg



Nice score, but aren't we running 1280x1024 for more consistent results between rigs? I notice yours was set to 1024x768, w/2XMSAA. It's been a while since I looked at the OP, but I figured since I D/L'd the new version recently I might as well do a run and submit it, I generally just use this program for stability testing. Still nice results, here's my results at the default settings aside from ticking Contest Mode:






Not quite as nice of a score, and iirc it's a bit lower than when I had the e8600 @ 4.5Ghz. But hey it games like a beast, and that quad sure helps with encoding!



Edit: Well seems someone else may want to take interest in updating the OP list, it hasn't been updated since:



> Last edited by largon; 10-26-2008 at 12:31 AM


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 25, 2009)

how in the world do you guys post non thumbnail images?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

ShadowFold
HD 4830 512mb Crossfire
8007


----------



## _jM (Feb 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> how in the world do you guys post non thumbnail images?



http://www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Kursah (Feb 25, 2009)

Upload your picture over at Techpowerup.org and copy and paste the link with the 





> [ /IMG] [/Quote] Tags around it.
> 
> Edit jM beat me to it! :toast:


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> How often does this get updated?





I do not think that it updates any more ..


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone needs to update the scores again. Not a bad test and it's not like 3dmark 03,05,06 where eventually everyone starts blowing the scores out of the water either. Nice small GPU, openGL benchmark.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)

kiriakost & Sweeper

It kinda hurt my technical ego when you said I needed to learn more about my bios.

Thats just not true, I've studdied my own bios inside and out.

Sometimes a forum like this can't really service a persons needs fully but I must give this forum some serious respect because I've enjoyed myself here more than any other place.



You'll be happy to know I did another test in which I clocked up only my video using the auto tune.

Core 720
Memory 950

I experienced a nice 3131 as a score. Like you I have gone back down to default levels for safety.

I do not know the best way to post the image, I realise advice on that has been posted here
but I'm extremely tired and wanted to get back to you very quickly to explain a couple of things.

Watching you tell sweeper not to spend money just for bragging rights was good advice
and it made me feel good to see you care about others in these tuffer financial times.

I can't change my hardware at this time so I would at least like to tell you what is going on inside the system.

What I'm going to explain is that after reading every thread I could find on my situation
it is apparently normal for a 3.0E presscott to dissplay only 2999.9 when checking it with
CPUID and that the user may see the CPU jump to 3000.0 and back down again
or they may see both the CPU and the memory speed both increase for a moment
then go back down.

I'm not the only person to have witnessed the situation many people have
reported it and I also concur that it's normal and that the system is functioning properly.

At this point I can decide to reach for a "system" over-clock. 

For anyone reading this be advised that increasing voltage to the cpu should only be
done if you are attempting to gain stability or are attempting an over-clock.

I will probably be defeated by you as well sweeper which would not upset me MUCH 

It's alot less painful knowing I lost to a greek spartan like you kiriakost


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> kiriakost & Sweeper
> 
> It kinda hurt my technical ego when you said I needed to learn more about my bios.
> 
> ...



Each BIOS is different. If I were to jump on my brothers AMD system and try to mess with the BIOS it would be very difficult for me to re-learn how AMD, PCI-E etc runs. As far as my system I do not have the money to replace it but small things like memory isn't out of reach. My biggest problem is my memory makes it hard to overclock my CPU because I get an "ERROR" on boot telling my my memory latancy is "TO TIGHT". Anyway, I have run into seeing my CPU via CPU-ID or any other program fluctuate a little bit. So what you are seeing is normal. 3131 isn't a bad score either!


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> kiriakost & Sweeper
> 
> It kinda hurt my technical ego when you said I needed to learn more about my bios.
> 
> Thats just not true, I've studdied my own bios inside and out.




You can not move your CPU from the stock speed .... and you call your self as knowledgeable?

Sorry , there is no base for conversation here ...  plus this thread is for posting scores .


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats incorrect kirakost - I CAN move the cpu from stock speeds.

The point here is that it would be superfluos to do so - as it would not help much.

As for score posting - I will be more than happy to post the picture once I determine the best method.

Once again I would like to point out I'm taking a small break from all of this
and will be happy to post the picture as soon as possible.

I totaly apologise for the delay


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)

The post on this thread that could have helped me was not located within the first 35 exaustive pages I looked at , odd that my system is scoring better than some 3870 PCI-E systems
and in some cases out performing some quad core systems of course that could be due to better drivers or other factors.

So would someone mind telling me the best way to post the images.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> The post on this thread that could have helped me was not located within the first 35 exaustive pages I looked at , odd that my system is scoring better than some 3870 PCI-E systems
> and in some cases out performing some quad core systems of course that could be due to better drivers or other factors.
> 
> So would someone mind telling me the best way to post the images.



when your score comes up hit the PRT/SCRN button on your keyboard. If you have Photoshop/Paint Shop Pro/MS Paint you can open up one of those programs, save the image as a .jpg and then when you submit a reply scroll down and you will see 'manage attachments'. Click that click the 'browse' button and find where you saved the image on your pc and then click the upload button. close that window out and you'll have an attached file to your post. Submit your reply and it will show up as an attachment.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2009)

sweeper  its all your fault ... now that he started posting pictures , the server will suffer from the traffic


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

naaaaaaaa......... it's all good. Helping out forum members is always nice.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)

Azkeyz - When you do that benchmark, if you look at the very bottom of the screen before you run the bench you'll see 'contest mode' (little unchecked box lower right hand side); click it then benchmark. You'll get the 'verified' screen at the end.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 25, 2009)

I get by with a little help from my friends. 

3132


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

OK I got 11138 on my new score... and lets see if I post my image correctly...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice score. This test loves memory bandwidth.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice score. This test loves memory bandwidth.



I just can not wait until DDR3 gets cheap and they push the frequency up some


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I just can not wait until DDR3 gets cheap and they push the frequency up some



Yeah that will be sweet. 

I just tried again.. I cant squeeze any more out of the setup... :shadedshu

I just realized GPUz is messed up. Cards were clocked to 700/1200.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah that will be sweet.
> 
> I just tried again.. I cant squeeze any more out of the setup... :shadedshu
> 
> I just realized GPUz is messed up. Cards were clocked to 700/1200.



heh.. thats a really nice overclock of your GPU memory to 2.69 Million MHZ (look at GPU Z mem speed)...I wish I could get that kind of overhead!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> heh.. thats a really nice overclock of your GPU memory to 2.6Million MHZ...I wish I could get that kind of overhead!



Yeah I'm pretty gangster


----------



## sweeper (Feb 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah that will be sweet.
> 
> I just tried again.. I cant squeeze any more out of the setup... :shadedshu
> 
> I just realized GPUz is messed up. Cards were clocked to 700/1200.



 One heck of an overclock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

sweeper said:


> One heck of an overclock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know I know, and the memory voltage was only a 12v


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know I know, and the memory voltage was only a 12v



HEHE.... look at the GPU Bandwidth... its 172K GB/s.....You will never need to upgrade again..either that or AMD really needs to install these modules on every GPU....


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

here ill throw mine in here...i think this is okay...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> here ill throw mine in here...i think this is okay...



not bad why not push your PII 940 alittle harder?  I have my sitting comfortably at 3.75GHz


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

i would like to but i cant get it stable, i think my fsb or something, i can only get it to a semi stable 3.9 then constant crashing and im under water cooling


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my mark:

Attached:


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i would like to but i cant get it stable, i think my fsb or something, i can only get it to a semi stable 3.9 then constant crashing and im under water cooling



Do you push up your multiplier or your FSB?  I leave my FSB alone. here are my settings


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

ive been pushing my fsb, its at almost 250....at a multi of 14.5 lower the fsb and bring up the multi?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is my mark:
> 
> Attached:



not too bad considering you are CPU limited....what part of Dallas are you from?  I am from OKC but lived in McKinney for few years before joining the Army.... I love the Dallas area... I cannot wait to go back.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> ive been pushing my fsb, its at almost 250....at a multi of 14.5 lower the fsb and bring up the multi?



I cant raise my FSB above 207 or it crashes and burns no matter what multi I use so I just push the multiplier... UGH sorry to double post


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe ill try that but i really dont see the need to push my processor over 3.5 gigz *shrugs*


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> maybe ill try that but i really dont see the need to push my processor over 3.5 gigz *shrugs*



yeah I suppose it really is a pissing contest at that point...but I do it for fun...


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, maybe ill give it a shot if im bored, my water cooling has been on the fritz so im not trusting it. but ill gonna try to go over 4.5gigz on it...well see what happens


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> yeah, maybe ill give it a shot if im bored, my water cooling has been on the fritz so im not trusting it. but ill gonna try to go over 4.5gigz on it...well see what happens



I am running a huge air cooling solution right now and I am curious about water cooling...do you think it is worth the switch?  Does the water cooler make as much noise as an air cooling solution?  To me if one gets more over head in the OC then the same noise level would be acceptable.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

um well im not one to care about noise, i like my computers to sound like jets when i start then but its pretty quite and frees up alot of room, and water cooling has a better average when you start overclocking it keep it alot lower unlike air that can only distribute so much heati would reccoment it, but make sure you do alot of research before jumping into itm but im going to bed take it easy man


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my best I can achieve with the ram I have now.


----------



## sweeper2 (Mar 1, 2009)

new score

AMD64x2 6000+ 3.1ghz
MSI K9n6pgm2
4gb OCZ pc2 6400
Asus 4830 512mb
320 gb sata 
Hiper 580 watt modular PSU


----------



## fatboy77 (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, Here is mine results, first I run test in WinXP SP3, then i did it in Vista 64bit, all in same PC!

WinXP SP3, default settings:






WinXP SP3, higher resolution (1680X1050):





------------------------------------------



Vista 64bit, default settings:






Vista 64bit, higher resolution (1680X1050):









That`s it, you can see significant difference, dunno why, maybe bcause XP can`t read all of my 4GB RAM ??


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

This benchmark is f'd up. My two 4830's beats a 295 :shadedshu


----------



## sweeper2 (Mar 1, 2009)

score about maxed out... video card maxed as much as it will go... (5523) single ATI Asus 4830 512mb (stock A64 6000+ running stock speed 3.1ghz)


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweeper2 go to techpowerup.org and upload the screenshot there. I can't read half of what's on there.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 1, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Sweeper2 go to techpowerup.org and upload the screenshot there. I can't read half of what's on there.




Click on the small preview image , it gets larger .... but the point is that he has 48XX card .


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2009)

is the list no longer updated on the front page..just curious cause i scored over the top guy about 1000 points


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Click on the small preview image , it gets larger .... but the point is that he has 48XX card .



I clicked on the small image but it's still hard to read when it gets larger,,esp. the score. Plus he's my brother so I'm given him crap.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh family business  ...    now beware ... because he knows it .


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 1, 2009)

is there a 64 bit version of this program? the link only take you to 32bit


----------



## sweeper2 (Mar 1, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Sweeper2 go to techpowerup.org and upload the screenshot there. I can't read half of what's on there.



click on the small image.. then click again... and again.. it gets bigger...  you should be able to read all of it after the 2nd or 3rd click...  wtf:


----------



## sweeper2 (Mar 1, 2009)

the core on the card i can raise pretty good.. the memory on the card is what holds it back.. artifacts after to much overclocking...


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 1, 2009)

well the 32bit version dosnt even work for me, i just get eather Black screen or message saying furmark has stopped working


----------



## sweeper2 (Mar 1, 2009)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/FurMark-v1.4.0-download-1965.html

have you tried this version... ?

i'm running vista 32 ..

this supports XP, vista 32 and vista 64 bit OP systems...


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 1, 2009)

ill give that one a go thanx


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my latest and i dont think I can get any higher...


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey, how do you put the BIG picture in as opposed to a thumbnalil


----------



## fatboy77 (Mar 2, 2009)

I put new version of this FurBench on my WinXP SP3 and results are bit different:


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 2, 2009)

This program shuts down my comp, then i cant turn it back on untill i've unpluged it and pluged it back in!!!
I used to have the same problem with Grid, untill i got the update for it, its a scray thing to happen at first, i was crappin myself.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 2, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> hey, how do you put the BIG picture in as opposed to a thumbnalil



go to http://www.techpowerup.org/    then upload your pic..after uploading at the bottom of the screen you will get a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   link at the bottom of the screen...cut and paste that link into your message and there you go no thumbnails


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

This is my latest score...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

Think this is going to be my best on this card ....






EDIT:

I take that back ...






xD


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 9, 2009)

19,527


----------



## shakaxd (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got 4775
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=357592ca5cbcb01bb295da94c5e45e0b
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zq79f/


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Mar 12, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 19,527
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23673&stc=1&d=1236636366



Nice.  Though I would have expected a bit more from 4 GPU's over 2 GPU's.

I see you are playing with the Bios.  If you use Techpowerup's RBE to modify the bios, you can use the Asus's TOP bios hash to increase the overclock limit on the cores to 900mhz.  Comes with the latest version of RBE I believe, but if it doesn't, I have Asus's 4870x2 TOP bios I can give you so you can extract the hash.

And Limewire?  Shame Shame.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 12, 2009)

Fatal
MSI HD4850 512
4931


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 17, 2009)

EDIT opps bad post


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 17, 2009)

hotpocketdeath said:


> Nice.  Though I would have expected a bit more from 4 GPU's over 2 GPU's.
> 
> I see you are playing with the Bios.  If you use Techpowerup's RBE to modify the bios, you can use the Asus's TOP bios hash to increase the overclock limit on the cores to 900mhz.  Comes with the latest version of RBE I believe, but if it doesn't, I have Asus's 4870x2 TOP bios I can give you so you can extract the hash.
> 
> And Limewire?  Shame Shame.



yes please do send me the ASUS bios, that would be very nice of you!

19.931


----------



## hotpocketdeath (Mar 17, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> yes please do send me the ASUS bios, that would be very nice of you!
> 
> 19.931
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23873&stc=1&d=1237319925



Here you go.
Core Master signature hash
Core Slave signature hash

Core Master Asus TOP Bios
Core Slave Asus TOP Bios


----------



## Fatal (Mar 18, 2009)

Is the main page going to be updated with the scores? I would like to see how bad I am getting whooped on


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Is the main page going to be updated with the scores? I would like to see how bad I am getting whooped on



For a single GPU you're doing well.. Overall you're getting stomped on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 18, 2009)

Pretty damn good for a single GTS ...


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Apr 19, 2009)

WaroDaBeast

Geforce 8800GTS 640MB

2094


----------



## Hitman.1stGame (Apr 23, 2009)

This Is My result 
Phenom II X3 710 @3120 & Radeon HD 4830 

Hitman.1stGame
SCORE 3999






http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=0ec197ea6252a935dbecdb7745429d52


----------



## largon (May 6, 2009)

Whoa, dude. The OP's updated! 

And here's what a stock HD4890 does:
largon
HD4890
6753





And this would be HD4890 at 1GHz, memory at stock 975MHz: 
6992





I expected much more than that from 1GHz...


----------



## mlee49 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for updating Largon.  Funny to see my CF 4830's beat out CF 4850's


----------



## largon (May 6, 2009)

I reeeally don't like what Furmark does to my VRM temps at load... 
They've just hit 99°C during that 1GHz run. Had to plug the VRM fan to 12V instead of 5V it runs 24/7. Temps came down from 99°C to 84°C on a retry. Still _way too high _for my likes.


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2009)

see you have the top single card score... i'd like to challenge that but i'm with you on the vrm temps... the benchmark is like letting my card go 10 rounds with mike tyson...


----------



## largon (May 8, 2009)

I reckon it won't take much to tople my HD4890 score as it was done at stock GDDR5 clocks and with no driver tweaking. CPU (720BE) at 2.8GHz and I think I had C'n'Q enabled as well. 

But yeah, Furmark is in it's own level for what comes to VRM temps, in Crysis tops are under 70°C whereas Furmark goes upto 100°C.


----------



## sapetto (May 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me what is this http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=d12586aa53682cc7d2bfdb488b110dbc
Insane score with ONE 8500GT 


> Score: 65535 o3Marks


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2009)

sapetto said:


> Can someone tell me what is this http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=d12586aa53682cc7d2bfdb488b110dbc
> Insane score with ONE 8500GT



i don't believe stuff like that, not without a gpu shot or val


----------



## largon (May 8, 2009)

Easy. 
It's a fake.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's fake also... That can't be right.. Plus no validation.. If I got that score on that card.. I'd be validating the hell out of the system!

BTW... Largon... I see it


----------



## SonDa5 (May 13, 2009)

2 HD4770s in Xfire.

8,574 o3Marks

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=2bc6237a10cdb137c156f15f8161aa0b


Temps were kind of warm. Starting to heat up here in S. Cali.


----------



## aCid888* (May 13, 2009)

XFX 4870 1GB @ 872c|1042m - E8400 @ 4GHz (500x9)







I'm sure a single card has more in it, maybe with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz the score would be better.....Crossfire coming up soon.


----------



## largon (May 13, 2009)

^
¦p

*7206*
1000MHz/4000MHz @ stock volts (GPU: 1.3125v / mem I/O: 1.2v / GDDR5: 1.5v). 





VRM temps are much better now, for some reason...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2009)

me wanty 4890. I want a GPU that can run 1ghz


----------



## _33 (May 14, 2009)

My FurMark score:




Radeon HD 4890 1GB


EDIT:  Did an OC of the Radeon, and here's the results..........


----------



## largon (May 15, 2009)

^Excellent score. 
That confirms I'm having _some performance issues_ with my card as your's outperforms mine (1GH/1GH) clearly even when you're 51MHz lower with core clock. Although, your memory is clocked higher but that shouldn't affect the score much. Not _that_ much anyways. 

*runs off to debug*


----------



## SonDa5 (May 27, 2009)

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=2bc6237a10cdb137c156f15f8161aa0b



> * Score: *9862 o3Marks*
> * Submitted by SonDa5 @ May 27 2009, 5:02 am
> 
> * App Version: oZone3D.Net_FurMark_v1.6.5_Build_Feb 3 2009_at_09:10:34
> ...


----------



## SonDa5 (May 27, 2009)

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=2bc6237a10cdb137c156f15f8161aa0b

9,911


----------



## KainXS (May 30, 2009)

This thread is dyin O.O


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres mine-





Tigger
2x4850 512mb xfire


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's mine.  Old PC, new card


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb


----------



## sweeper2 (Jun 13, 2009)

1150 is what i got... i would think it's low for my system.. but maybe not...?? I've seen the 2600 cards beat my score...??? you think it's the card or the cpu ?

specs:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 2.0ghz / MK8-939A socket 939 / 2 gig ddr400 / XFX Radeon 4650 1gb / 80gb hd / 450 psu


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

I have to post the score I got with my two 4850s once I get home. I recall a pretty high score without cf enabled.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2009)

sweeper2 said:


> 1150 is what i got... i would think it's low for my system.. but maybe not...?? I've seen the 2600 cards beat my score...??? you think it's the card or the cpu ?
> 
> specs:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 2.0ghz / MK8-939A socket 939 / 2 gig ddr400 / XFX Radeon 4650 1gb / 80gb hd / 450 psu



Rename the bench's exe to etqw.exe, and them try running it. ATI drivers throttle furmark on purpose. You have to trick them.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 3, 2009)

Fatal - 4850 - 5295


----------



## jaredudu (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone know why my scores are so low? :S






*Edit I think its because my Core reverted to 500mhz for some reason.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

jaredudu said:


> Does anyone know why my scores are so low? :S
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/j7gnzk.png
> 
> **Edit I think its because my Core reverted to 500mhz for some reason.*



Run it in full screen. If you did run it in fullscreen, rename the exe to ETQW.exe


----------



## chuck216 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's mine:

chuck216
HD4870 512MB
6085

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=ffb254057e9450b5b312667e18dbd5ab







Link has my most recent score, guess it goes by username. the image is a previous test.


----------



## chuck216 (Jul 3, 2009)

jaredudu said:


> Does anyone know why my scores are so low? :S
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/j7gnzk.png
> 
> *Edit I think its because my Core reverted to 500mhz for some reason.



Could vsync be enabled on your card by any chance?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 3, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Could vsync be enabled on your card by any chance?



Agree! the lastest update, has changed the exe to ETQW.exe so that shouldn't be the problem


----------



## KainXS (Jul 3, 2009)

his card seems to be running way under stock freq, its running at 500mhz . . . . look

do you have powerplay problem


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 3, 2009)

i like this one better lol 1080p


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Rename the bench's exe to etqw.exe, and them try running it. ATI drivers throttle furmark on purpose. You have to trick them.


I dont see an EXE in the folder.... im using the latest program... does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2009)

nvm i see its already renamed in the latest dl


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 4, 2009)

r1rhyder
2 4870x2's
21812


----------



## mudkip (Aug 3, 2009)

Does enabling post processing generate more heat (more stress?) ?


----------



## largon (Aug 3, 2009)

My quick test with a wall power meter concludes power consumption is 5-10W watts lower when post processing is enabled vs. disabled. Test subject being HD4890.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 3, 2009)

largon said:


> My quick test with a wall power meter concludes power consumption is 5-10W watts lower when post processing is enabled vs. disabled. Test subject being HD4890.



wow thanks


----------



## adam99leit (Aug 3, 2009)

ill get in on this to  user name : adam99leit  gpu: 4890 crossfire score = 13699


----------



## Plug (Aug 5, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> i like this one better lol 1080p
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090703/furmark48701820p.jpg



where do i get that cpu gadget from


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 6, 2009)

DRDNA
2× HD4870X2
20,593


----------



## largon (Sep 24, 2009)

I demand HD5870 users to submit!
(their score, that is)


----------



## dir_d (Sep 27, 2009)

Here you go...on my slow ass E6600


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Dir.

Looks extremely hot.


----------



## dir_d (Sep 27, 2009)

Fan is set to stock still, i also ran the bench 4 times in a row to see if i would get a diff score. Got the same score every time.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 27, 2009)

largon said:


> I demand HD5870 users to submit!
> (their score, that is)


I try to get it up for you when I get my 5870 on Monday. 

Edit: Here ya go.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 30, 2009)

Second Run @900/1300


----------



## falkriz (Oct 6, 2009)

falkriz - HD4830 - 3063p

Isn't that too low? I've seen higher points with lower clocks for the same card.


----------



## largon (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, looks like atleast ¼ of your due points are MIA.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's my score..... I sent it off to be validated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2009)

My new 24/7


----------



## jtleon (Dec 11, 2009)

*My "New to me" system results*

My new "Low Power" system!

2836!

jtleon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

@JR how you get SLI to work in Furmark?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2009)

Version 1.6.5 is the last version that was able to run SLI w/ etqw.exe fix.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Version 1.6.5 is the last version that was able to run SLI w/ etqw.exe fix.



thanks will look into it when i get my rig backup and running


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2009)

sasqui | HD 5870 | 10866

Core/Mem@ 900/1300

This is with Cat 9.11 - wow, Cat 9.12 was 9830!!!


----------



## sinar (Jan 21, 2010)

oc gpu

sinar
HD 5970
16993


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 21, 2010)

sinar said:


> oc gpu
> 
> sinar
> HD 5970
> ...



5970 or XFire?  Post yer specs!


----------



## sinar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> 5970 or XFire?  Post yer specs!


Single 5970, Phenom II 965.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 17, 2010)

Aphexdreamer
HD3870X2
6855


----------



## largon (Oct 1, 2010)

Since current versions of Furmark scores are not comparable to older versions, updating 1st post/thread makes little sense. 

Anyways, I was torturing my GTX470s the other day:
*16394*


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 10, 2010)

SLi GTX460

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_180.php?id=0db815eeeebec9d5af3035d29f8865b1


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 5, 2011)

*AMD 6970 - FurMark v 1.8.2*

Hi did this benchmark earlier


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi 

user name     cookiemonster 
                    XFX 6970 
                   5078


----------



## largon (Jan 6, 2011)

Wrong resolution. Run at 1280×1024. 
And that's a terribly low score for a HD6970, infact it's on par to a HD4870.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree and also I thought i had downloaded and install the 10.12 drivers with the hotfix I notice on the benchmark it says 10.11 drivers. I will have to see if i can find the right drivers.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi how are these,


----------



## purecain (Jan 11, 2011)

HD6970 (real) *10274*


----------



## purecain (Jan 11, 2011)

HD6970 ccc maxed out @950mhzCore 1450mhzMeM

*10457*


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 11, 2011)

*drivers*

Hi purecain where did you get your drivers from as you see i can only find the 10.11


----------



## purecain (Jan 11, 2011)

hiya dude... 

there was a thread over at XS about 10.12... then a few posts down another posted up the hotfix from amd's website... 

but i couldnt find them manually myself... try typing in ccc10.11a hotfix....

i hope thats helpful...


----------



## purecain (Jan 13, 2011)

with *vcore* @ 1.125  *10788*

960mhzCore


----------



## purecain (Jan 13, 2011)

1540mem... *10915*


----------



## purecain (Jan 13, 2011)

purecain ------------- HD6970 ------------- 11053

*975*mhzCore *11053*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 10, 2013)

Old thread, still valid!

(But remember to use FurMark 1.0.0 since later versions give different results)

lemonadesoda
FirePro v3750 256MB
1567


----------

